# Celebrity Big Brother starts tonight



## Miss Potter (Jan 2, 2009)

We know we're gonna get suckered into it again, right?

Been trying to avoid stories about who's rumoured to be going in, but having seen Ulrika Jonsson looking a tad rough on Shooting Stars the other night I am looking forward to seeing how desperate she is to do well.


----------



## scott_forester (Jan 2, 2009)

Why won't this series just die?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 2, 2009)

I heard they got Robert Mugabe.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 2, 2009)

I know Ill end up watching it even if I try not to!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh, I will definitely be watching. I will feel the shame for doing so.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jan 2, 2009)

Has it been announced who's on it?

Any actual celebrities? Who would they have to get to make you watch?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 2, 2009)

Sex and the City triple bill is on Fiver at 9pm so CBB will be something to watch during the ad breaks


----------



## foo (Jan 2, 2009)

scott_forester said:


> Why won't this series just die?



um. probably because it's very popular. 

i went right off normal BB but i'm looking forward to another CBB. i wonder who's going in....


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 2, 2009)

I have heard some rumours about who is going in, but nothing approaching definite.

They have also cut down the live feed, or something. Apparently.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jan 2, 2009)

foo said:


> um. probably because it's very popular.
> 
> i went right off normal BB but i'm looking forward to another CBB. i wonder who's going in....



Is it really that popular? I got the impression that the ratings had dropped in the last few series, although maybe that's just what the tabloids want you to think.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jan 2, 2009)

Isn't the little guy from Austin Powers going in ? And Sherry Hewson


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 2, 2009)

CBB wasn't even on last year. 

And the year before that it was infamous.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 2, 2009)

skunkboy69 said:


> Isn't the little guy from Austin Powers going in ? And Sherry Hewson



Verne Troyer? I have heard his name a few times.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 2, 2009)

There's a list of people in some of the papers this morning.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 2, 2009)

Here are some, from The Sun:



> The 2ft 8in star will enter the CBB house tonight along with ’80s singer Steve Strange, rapper Coolio, boyband star Ben Adams, politician Tommy Sheridan and presenter Terry Christian.


----------



## Zachor (Jan 2, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Here are some, from The Sun:



Ha ha ha ha Sheridan.  Time for Galloway Cat Man redux.


----------



## foo (Jan 2, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> Is it really that popular? I got the impression that the ratings had dropped in the last few series, although maybe that's just what the tabloids want you to think.



oh yeh, i think the ratings have dropped, especially after the Shetty/Goody thing - but i also think people who have enjoyed watching previous shows (and there have been some classic CBBs imo) will tune in, hoping for more stuff like the Burns Galloway etc. madness....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 2, 2009)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs-old/...r-secret-david-irving-invite-115875-20865611/




			
				The Mirror said:
			
		

> Big Brother bosses have been slammed for inviting infamous Holocaust denier David Irving to take part in the next celebrity show.
> 
> Irving, described as "anti-Semitic and racist" by a High Court judge, met producers about starring in January's series.
> 
> The disgraced historian, who was jailed in Austria for his beliefs, bragged on his website that Endemol sent him a "secret invite".



 fucking hell !


----------



## Zachor (Jan 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs-old/...r-secret-david-irving-invite-115875-20865611/
> 
> 
> 
> fucking hell !




Well its not as if they haven't had extremist right wing nutters on before after all they had Galloway on there. 

This could be a positive thing and finally show Irving up for the scumbag he is.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 2, 2009)

Zachor said:


> Well its not as if they haven't had extremist right wing nutters on before after all they had Galloway on there.
> 
> This could be a positive thing and finally show Irving up for the scumbag he is.



Finally? What? Everyone knows he's a scumbag already


----------



## Zachor (Jan 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Finally? What? Everyone knows he's a scumbag already



I should have said what little remains of his credibility will be in shreds.  Yup most people with more than one functioning brain cell know Irving is scum.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 2, 2009)

Zachor said:


> I should have said what little remains of his credibility will be in shreds.  Yup most people with more than one functioning brain cell know Irving is scum.



I doubt any of his supporters would change their views based on his performance in a leotard. If anything he'd seem a bit more normal and sane and it would encourage people to look at his writings and probably get more of them interested.

There is some advantage to him beliveing that he is such an intellectual that the wider public haven't neccesarily heard of him so CBB would give him glorious exposure.

So careful what you wish for.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 2, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Oh, I will definitely be watching. I will feel the shame for doing so.


shake off the shame dill 

I'll be glued to the box no doubt.

foo - I'd heard that mutya was going in, she could be fun


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 2, 2009)

if mutya's in i'm watching, if she's not i hate it and won't waste my time watching such shallow, vacuous crap.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 2, 2009)

They took CBB off the air last year because racism the year before.

Then they decide its a good idea to see if David Irving would like to be on the show.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 2, 2009)

According to the Sun, Irving isn't in there. Mutya is.

Also: Terry christian, Coolio, Verne Troyer, Ulrika and others that are hardly celebs...


----------



## foo (Jan 2, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> foo - I'd heard that mutya was going in, she could be fun



really?  moody mutya 

btw, fuck the shame. shame on you dill for feeling shame. i think that's a shame. if you can't hold your head up and say 'i am not ashamed', then that in itself is a shame.  

shameful.


----------



## Geri (Jan 2, 2009)

I expect I will watch it if Tommy Sheridan is in it.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 2, 2009)

I am enjoying the shame. It is making me feel filthy.


----------



## foo (Jan 2, 2009)

oh that's alright then!

feeling filthy is


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 2, 2009)

Geri said:


> I expect I will watch it if Tommy Sheridan is in it.



Is he the sexy Scots pol?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 2, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> if mutya's in i'm watching, if she's not i hate it and won't waste my time watching such shallow, vacuous crap.


you do talk a load of shit. you fucking love shallow, vacuous crap 

you're married to me for a start


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 2, 2009)

I love shallow, vacuous crap. My high point of the television year is Eurovision. 



At the same time, I also love things like the Opera and Ballet and the Theater.


----------



## Geri (Jan 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is he the sexy Scots pol?



Well, he's Scottish. I don't think he is sexy, but others may disagree.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 2, 2009)

Geri said:


> Well, he's Scottish. I don't think he is sexy, but others may disagree.



Oh I sort of meant that he was sexay as in up-to-all-sorts 

Not bad though http://entertainment.timesonline.co.uk/tol/arts_and_entertainment/stage/comedy/article2156231.ece


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 2, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> you do talk a load of shit. you fucking love shallow, vacuous crap



i know, i was being _funny._ 

doesn't the fact that i will only watch it if mutya is on it strike you as being *extremely* shallow?


----------



## Jambooboo (Jan 2, 2009)

Lucy Pinder is on it.


----------



## foo (Jan 2, 2009)

who the hell is Lucy Pinder??


----------



## Balbi (Jan 2, 2009)

She's an airbrushed pair of breasts with a woman attached to them.


----------



## trevhagl (Jan 2, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> We know we're gonna get suckered into it again, right?
> 
> Been trying to avoid stories about who's rumoured to be going in, but having seen Ulrika Jonsson looking a tad rough on Shooting Stars the other night I am looking forward to seeing how desperate she is to do well.



I don't think that even if ya had Frankie Boyle in it, it could ever be remotely interesting.

Lowest common denominator shite for outright DULLARDS


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is he the sexist Scots pol?



Fixed


----------



## Balbi (Jan 2, 2009)

trevhagl said:


> Lowest common denominator shite for outright DULLARDS



For fucks sake trev, at least make it fit a tagline


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 2, 2009)

oi oi oi oi


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 2, 2009)

trevhagl said:


> Lowest common denominator shite for outright DULLARDS



i take it you'll be glued to your set watching it, then?


----------



## trevhagl (Jan 2, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> i take it you'll be glued to your set watching it, then?



I would rather share a cell with Dennis Neilson

And i've got the Nobby Stiles


----------



## Geri (Jan 2, 2009)

trevhagl said:


> I would rather share a cell with Dennis Neilson



It would definitely be worth watching if he was on it.


----------



## Jambooboo (Jan 2, 2009)

foo said:


> who the hell is Lucy Pinder??



She fit.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jan 2, 2009)

Just been reading the list of "celebs" in the Daily Mail, I haven't even heard of most of them.

It's guaranteed to be a pile of shite IMO.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jan 2, 2009)

Balbi said:


> For fucks sake trev, at least make it fit a tagline


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 2, 2009)

trevhagl said:


> I would rather share a cell with Dennis Neilson
> 
> And i've got the Nobby Stiles



Get Neilson in there with a set of stake knives ;-)


----------



## SwizzleStiX (Jan 2, 2009)

Be interesting to see Ulrika Johnsson, she's a character


----------



## elbows (Jan 2, 2009)

Verne Troyer could be interesting, I saw him on some American 'reality' show a few years back and he went most strange after drinking, I think he ended up peeing in the corner of a room and making some very strange noises.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 2, 2009)

Hurrah - I don't have to watch one single blooming episode this time round!


----------



## Pieface (Jan 2, 2009)

I hope they throw the dwarf at some point.


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 2, 2009)

you're sick.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 2, 2009)

Dwarves LOVE being thrown.  I saw it last year, you know, in 2008 - I saw some dwarves be thrown and they fucking loved it.


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 2, 2009)

oh well in that case, i firstly apologise and secondly hope to see mutya pick him and throw him as far as she can.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 2, 2009)

She'll kick him. No, actually she'll cut her eye at him and he'll MELT.  I expect.

I'd throw him.


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 2, 2009)

i can picture you throwing a dwarf, tbh.


----------



## Voley (Jan 2, 2009)

Out of all those people you mention I've only ever heard of Ulrika Jonsson. 

She's got a weird nose these days.


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 2, 2009)

haven't you heard of mutya?


----------



## Pieface (Jan 2, 2009)

*dwarf flies*


----------



## Voley (Jan 2, 2009)

Nope. What does mutya do?


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 2, 2009)

she sings.


----------



## Voley (Jan 2, 2009)

Any good?


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 2, 2009)

NVP - *you* are asking *me* if some music is any good. it's a bit pointless, really, isn't it?


----------



## Voley (Jan 2, 2009)

I did think that when I asked, tbf.


----------



## Voley (Jan 2, 2009)

We do both like Rocket From The Crypt, mind.


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 2, 2009)

i like them more than you do, though.


----------



## Voley (Jan 2, 2009)

And The Cramps, I'd imagine.


----------



## Voley (Jan 2, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> i like them more than you do, though.



Oh yeah? How many times did you go to see them, then, huh?


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 2, 2009)

1 more time than you did.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 2, 2009)

I've seen Speedo's new band NVP.  Have you?


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 2, 2009)

speedo should be in CBB.


----------



## Voley (Jan 2, 2009)

Nah, I don't like them Night Creepy Crawly types. Not Rocket From The Crypt enough for me, sadly.


----------



## Voley (Jan 2, 2009)

RFTC at The Garage when they had 'When In Rome' out is one of the best gigs I've ever been to.


----------



## aqua (Jan 2, 2009)

not long to go


----------



## Voley (Jan 2, 2009)

And I've *met *Speedo, dodgepot.

So fuck off!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 2, 2009)

Channel 4 just said that its not long until 'the talent' is revealed.


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 2, 2009)

NVP said:


> And I've *met *Speedo, dodgepot.
> 
> So fuck off!



cool. when was that?


----------



## Pieface (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm going to watch this vital piece of programming.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 2, 2009)

PieEye said:


> I'm going to watch this vital piece of programming.



Yes.


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 2, 2009)

davina's boots are getting me in trouble with the missus.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 2, 2009)

Given i've known one of the clowns, allegedly on it, since 1992 it might be interesting.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 2, 2009)

WTF is this shit?



These celebrities are going to be living better than I am.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 2, 2009)

They must be punished for their fame.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 2, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Given i've known one of the clowns, allegedly on it, since 1992 it might be interesting.



 I take it you're not massively fond of them?


----------



## Pieface (Jan 2, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> These celebrities are going to be living better than I am.



Everybody lives better than you Dilly.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 2, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Given i've known one of the clowns, allegedly on it, since 1992 it might be interesting.



Mutya isn't a clown.


----------



## Looby (Jan 2, 2009)

I hate to admit it but I'm a bit excited. 

What is going on with Ulrika and her nose btw? I saw her on that thing about Shooting Stars and she looked very odd.  Has she had work done?


----------



## Greenfish (Jan 2, 2009)

well shit, in'it.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 2, 2009)

PieEye said:


> I take it you're not massively fond of them?



I don't know any of the others. The one I do know.... well take a wild guess.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 2, 2009)

la toya's chin is the pointiest chin in the world.


----------



## Greenfish (Jan 2, 2009)

what's going on with the nose.


----------



## girasol (Jan 2, 2009)

I guess eventually Michael Jackson will attend one of those shows, soon I'd imagine, as he's running out of money...


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 2, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Mutya isn't a clown.



She's on big brother, ergo she's a clown. But that's probably unfair on clowns.


----------



## brix (Jan 2, 2009)

Is this Janet or LaToya?  What's going on with her chin?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 2, 2009)

and the laugh.


----------



## Looby (Jan 2, 2009)

Her laugh is going to irritate. 


snap tanky.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 2, 2009)

haha...booooooo!


----------



## Greenfish (Jan 2, 2009)

she's like an alien.


----------



## Geri (Jan 2, 2009)

brix said:


> Is this Janet or LaToya?  What's going on with her chin?



And her nose. 

She obviously goes to the same surgeon as Michael.


----------



## Greenfish (Jan 2, 2009)

i thought it was micheal.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 2, 2009)

They are showing La Toya for a long time here.


----------



## brix (Jan 2, 2009)

Geri said:


> And her nose.
> 
> She obviously goes to the same surgeon as Michael.



She looked just like Michael when she walked in, in those glasses.  The surgeon's obviously following the same pattern.  Will her face end up falling off too?


----------



## Looby (Jan 2, 2009)

Ooh yay Mutya.


----------



## Geri (Jan 2, 2009)

Greenfish said:


> i thought it was micheal.



They do look very alike!


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 2, 2009)

I can't see past the eye brows.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 2, 2009)

I like Mutya already.


----------



## Greenfish (Jan 2, 2009)

boooooooooooooooooo


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 2, 2009)

Do people ACTUALLY turn up at Big Brother just to Boo the celebrities?!

I mean its funny but wtf?!


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 2, 2009)

brix said:


> Will her face end up falling off too?


now that would make great tv


----------



## Looby (Jan 2, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> Do people ACTUALLY turn up at Big Brother just to Boo the celebrities?!
> 
> I mean its funny but wtf?!



It's one of my greatest ambitions.


----------



## liampreston (Jan 2, 2009)

That would make a great Adam Buxton skit...


----------



## Greenfish (Jan 2, 2009)

a little fella's going in


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 2, 2009)

Mini Me FTW


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 2, 2009)

Love the way LaToya put her claim to the private bedroom by dropping her bag on the bed!

The little guy scares me


----------



## liampreston (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh lord I'm getting into it. NNNNOOOOOOOOooooooo


----------



## Greenfish (Jan 2, 2009)

he'll win  it I reckon.


----------



## Greenfish (Jan 2, 2009)

careful liam


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 2, 2009)

So many questions.


----------



## Looby (Jan 2, 2009)

He is so teeeeeeny. Much smaller than I thought.


----------



## Greenfish (Jan 2, 2009)

he's WELL SMALL.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 2, 2009)

Greenfish said:


> he's WELL SMALL.



I am wondering how will use the toilet.

Why am I thinking that?


----------



## liampreston (Jan 2, 2009)

2ft summut and he doesn't do stairs....


----------



## Greenfish (Jan 2, 2009)

Smallest fella i've ever seen.


----------



## Geri (Jan 2, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> The little guy scares me



Why? You could easily outrun him.


----------



## Greenfish (Jan 2, 2009)

oh christ, he's dragging his case.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 2, 2009)

no wonder he has a phobia of spiders can u imagine how huge they seem to him


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 2, 2009)

they should give him a segway or something


----------



## Greenfish (Jan 2, 2009)

anyone else find Rex a complete bully from the last series?


----------



## liampreston (Jan 2, 2009)

The cat has decided to fall asleep on my chest, so it's not like I can move from here neither...


----------



## Geri (Jan 2, 2009)

Greenfish said:


> anyone else find Rex a complete bully from the last series?



Rex who?


----------



## brix (Jan 2, 2009)

liampreston said:


> The cat has decided to fall asleep on my chest, so it's not like I can move from here neither...



Ah, so that's your excuse...


----------



## Looby (Jan 2, 2009)

Greenfish said:


> anyone else find Rex a complete bully from the last series?



We're so over that Greenfish, it's all about the slebs.


----------



## sfumato (Jan 2, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I like Mutya already.



me too.

Verne will win i guarantee it


----------



## Pieface (Jan 2, 2009)

So far I have disovered that no one will boo a dwarf


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 2, 2009)

PieEye said:


> So far I have disovered that no one will boo a dwarf



He's a midget not a dwarf. I think they get upset if you confuse the two.


----------



## sfumato (Jan 2, 2009)

DJ Squelch said:


> He's a midget not a dwarf. I think they get upset if you confuse the two.




i thought it was little person  

seems like an alright bloke though


----------



## liampreston (Jan 2, 2009)

brix said:


> Ah, so that's your excuse...



Her owner (my housemate) is still on a NYE come-down somewhere in London, so she's acting all cute and kitten-like while he's gone. When he's here, she is more aloof and, well, cat-like...

Oh, heh, hang on lads, the Scottish Soci...Solidarity leader Tommy Sheridan...


----------



## Geri (Jan 2, 2009)

Here's Tommy - he's aged a bit since I met him!


----------



## Looby (Jan 2, 2009)

I guess it's Tommy you know then Fed?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 2, 2009)

was it a long time ago that you met him geri?


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 2, 2009)

And here is the the king of clowns.....


----------



## Geri (Jan 2, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> was it a long time ago that you met him geri?



1990.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 2, 2009)

Greenfish said:


> anyone else find Rex a complete bully from the last series?



are u rex?


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 2, 2009)

who knew the politician would get the most boos so far?


----------



## Eva Luna (Jan 2, 2009)

whats he like then?


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 2, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I guess it's Tommy you know then Fed?



Yeah, since 1992.


----------



## Looby (Jan 2, 2009)

Geri said:


> 1990.



That would be why then.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 2, 2009)

geri said:


> 1990.


lol


----------



## Geri (Jan 2, 2009)

Eva Luna said:


> whats he like then?



A prick.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 2, 2009)

Eva Luna said:


> whats he like then?



A liar and a stabber of friends in the back.


----------



## brix (Jan 2, 2009)

Now *this'll* confuse La Toya


----------



## brix (Jan 2, 2009)

What a claim to fame.

"I am famous for my boobs."

Her parents must be so proud.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 2, 2009)

oh she's a charmer!


----------



## Eva Luna (Jan 2, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> A liar and a stabber of friends in the back.



nice, well it'll be good to watch him in action then.


----------



## brix (Jan 2, 2009)

She doesn't like attention seekers.  Oh the irony.


----------



## Geri (Jan 2, 2009)

Thick twat.


----------



## Looby (Jan 2, 2009)

Is she from bournemouth or was she just down here for the tory conference?


----------



## elbows (Jan 2, 2009)

Fascist tits is getting plenty of boo's.


----------



## brix (Jan 2, 2009)

elbows said:


> *Fascist tits* is getting plenty of boo's.



Fantastic name!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 2, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> davina's boots are getting me in trouble with the missus.


I love her 



Fedayn said:


> I don't know any of the others. The one I do know.... well take a wild guess.


Was gonna say that Terry bloke but others have now.


----------



## liampreston (Jan 2, 2009)

Hehe, "LaToya" as if she knew her in real life...


----------



## Geri (Jan 2, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Is she from bournemouth or was she just down here for the tory conference?



She supports Southampton, so probably not.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 2, 2009)

oooh ooooooooooooooohhhh he's pretty


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 2, 2009)

I just think he looks like an average 12yr old 



I'm loving MiniMe so far! Bet he will turn out to be either very weird or a wanker tho 

Never liked Mutya...hope to have my mind changed. 

*settles in*


----------



## Geri (Jan 2, 2009)

OMG it's Ben!! I know his (step)dad.


----------



## brix (Jan 2, 2009)

What he calls "curtain hair" used to be called a fanny parting when I was at school...


----------



## Looby (Jan 2, 2009)

Geri said:


> She supports Southampton, so probably not.



Just googled, she's from Winchester. Lots of people support southampton here because the cherries are so shit and Southampton were in the premiership until fairly recently.


----------



## Greenfish (Jan 2, 2009)

boy tart.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 2, 2009)

I've got one of his songs on my iPod, it always comes on first when I'm playing it alphabetically by groups. Caught in the Middle, I love it

Got a good feeling about him so far, I think he'll do well


----------



## Onslow (Jan 2, 2009)

awwwww dont boo Ben!


----------



## Eva Luna (Jan 2, 2009)

dont like minime, freaky hands.
not sure about mutya, why introduce yourself as a bitch


----------



## Looby (Jan 2, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> I've got one of his songs on my iPod, it always comes on first when I'm playing it alphabetically by groups. Caught in the Middle, I love it
> 
> Got a good feeling about him so far, I think he'll do well



I remember that.


----------



## Eva Luna (Jan 2, 2009)

no way tina ftom shameless!!!! wicked!!


----------



## Looby (Jan 2, 2009)

Mo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sfumato (Jan 2, 2009)

A1 fella:  you know it's bad when you're name dropping an x-factor contestant as someone you're working with


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 2, 2009)

she's popular!


----------



## sfumato (Jan 2, 2009)

Eva Luna said:


> no way tina ftom shameless!!!! wicked!!



quality.
though she's my prediction for leaving the house half way through/trying to escape


----------



## Portia (Jan 2, 2009)

sfumato said:


> A1 fella:  you know it's bad when you're name dropping an x-factor contestant as someone you're working with



to be fair she did just WIN the x-factor... if it was chico or something that would be bad.


----------



## Eva Luna (Jan 2, 2009)

imagine her and the posh / boobs out girl having a row!


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 2, 2009)

What Tommy Sheridans political allies think about his stint in the house....

Whoops....


----------



## sfumato (Jan 2, 2009)

Portia said:


> to be fair she did just WIN the x-factor... if it was chico or something that would be bad.




yeah. well. He's a smarmy git and the name dropping compounded this fact


----------



## Eva Luna (Jan 2, 2009)

coolio 
i can do one of his raps!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 2, 2009)

Coolio.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 2, 2009)

I just LOLed.


----------



## Eva Luna (Jan 2, 2009)

you've got to do the cool face for coolio


----------



## Portia (Jan 2, 2009)

sfumato said:


> yeah. well. He's a smarmy git and the name dropping compounded this fact




maybe. i would still shag him though. he's pretty


coolio has sold 30 gazillion records-why does he need to do this?


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 2, 2009)

do you think that's a real fur coat? It might get arrested same as Pete Burns' gorilla coat


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 2, 2009)

I am loving the potential of a Verne Troyer/Coolio relationship.


----------



## Onslow (Jan 2, 2009)

Mini Me knows everyone!


----------



## Geri (Jan 2, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> do you think that's a real fur coat? It might get arrested same as Pete Burns' gorilla coat



I don't think so.


----------



## brix (Jan 2, 2009)

Coolio - 

"He hopes there won't be any ugly chicks in the house"

"Taxes make him angry."

It's only been a few seconds and I think he's an arse


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 2, 2009)

Onslow said:


> Mini Me knows everyone!



I reckon its from all his partying in the Playboy Mansion.


----------



## Greenfish (Jan 2, 2009)

yeah, really fat - duuurrrrrr


----------



## Greenfish (Jan 2, 2009)

'and we were all realllllly fat'


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 2, 2009)

Greenfish said:


> yeah, really fat - duuurrrrrr



Who is?


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 2, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am loving the potential of a Verne Troyer/Coolio relationship.


Me too 


Ugh Heaton.


----------



## sfumato (Jan 2, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I just LOLed.




me too. 

until he said about 'living with a 'bitch' somewhere, or with two young girls ''over 18" (after a bit of a pregnant pause) giving him lovin, if it werent for his family' 

it's a hilarious line up this year.


----------



## Greenfish (Jan 2, 2009)

is it me or does that mujaby look a tinsy bit like a whore?


----------



## Eva Luna (Jan 2, 2009)

oh no check it out
hahahahahahahahahahah!!!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 2, 2009)

YES!

Terry Christian! What a legend. I was only watching a repeat of The Word today as well.


----------



## brix (Jan 2, 2009)

I love Terry


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 2, 2009)

I thought he was Sid Owen at first...

Reckon him and Tommy might rub each other up the wrong way


----------



## Greenfish (Jan 2, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> Reckon him and Tommy might rub each other up the wrong way



oh er.


----------



## sfumato (Jan 2, 2009)

Terry Christian is having the cool face Coolio is not getting
Terry to win


----------



## Eva Luna (Jan 2, 2009)

o fuck me....no


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 2, 2009)

I want Terry to win.


----------



## Eva Luna (Jan 2, 2009)

altho shes taken the piss out of herself quite well so far, i like.


----------



## Geri (Jan 2, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> I want Terry to win.



Me too.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 2, 2009)

oh I really don't like her. I don't know why but I'm sure the reasons will become apparent over the next few days


----------



## Greenfish (Jan 2, 2009)

who potter?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jan 2, 2009)

I was fine until ulrika.  Only poor choice.   The rest where either predictable/acceptable/inspired, depending on your pov, but I reckoned seemed due to make some interesting TV.  

UJ ftl.


----------



## liampreston (Jan 2, 2009)

"Redistribution" offers Tommy from the sidelines. Gonna be interesting this....


----------



## sfumato (Jan 2, 2009)

:





liampreston said:


> "Redistribution" offers Tommy from the sidelines. Gonna be interesting this....


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 2, 2009)

Greenfish said:


> who potter?



ulrikakakakakakaka


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 2, 2009)

liampreston said:


> "Redistribution" offers Tommy from the sidelines. Gonna be interesting this....



Ironic then given his trousering of tens of thousands as a result of his appearance on this....


----------



## Geri (Jan 2, 2009)

I can't believe Tommy Sheridan is younger than Terry Christian. Not a good advert for sunbeds.


----------



## Greenfish (Jan 2, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> ulrikakakakakakaka



oh her, I quite like her.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 2, 2009)

who is that haircut on big mouth?

Actually, don't tell me. It will only enrage me further.


----------



## Jambooboo (Jan 2, 2009)

Lucy Pinder is still fit despite being a Tory.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 2, 2009)

Rik Waller!!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 2, 2009)

Chairman Meow said:


> Rik Waller!!!



heh.


----------



## citygirl (Jan 2, 2009)

and despite being constructed from man-made materials?  @jambooboo


only ones i've been even slightly interested in were little guy, fat bird (just like me ), and ulrikakaka...

i shall continue watching..to see how things develop....


----------



## clandestino (Jan 2, 2009)

NVP said:


> And I've *met *Speedo, dodgepot.
> 
> So fuck off!




I've been to his house.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 2, 2009)

I like Coolio, Verne Troyer, Terry Christian, Mutya and erm. That other one. From Liberty X. She seems alright, I guess.


----------



## citygirl (Jan 2, 2009)

oh ok. can i alter my "bestest ones" to include terry and mutya aswell...?  


i also think terry and tommy will be getting into some right "interesting" debates too 


along with mo....i think


----------



## clandestino (Jan 2, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am loving the potential of a Verne Troyer/Coolio relationship.



Me too. I think they're the buddy love story of the show!


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 2, 2009)

What happened to Steve Strange? According to the Sun he was mean't to be there too or did I just miss him.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 2, 2009)

DJ Squelch said:


> What happened to Steve Strange? According to the Sun he was mean't to be there too or did I just miss him.



No, he's not on it.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 2, 2009)

He must of pulled out or been chucked off pretty recently.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 2, 2009)

Terry Christian is head of house.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 2, 2009)

Bumped off for Verne?


----------



## purplex (Jan 2, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> oi oi oi oi



Whoop
Whoop
Booyaka
Proper fucking Bo


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 2, 2009)

I like Verne, Ulrika n Tina so far....


----------



## purplex (Jan 2, 2009)

I cant say i find any of them objectionable


----------



## citygirl (Jan 2, 2009)

is anyone watching live feed on E4?


----------



## Voley (Jan 2, 2009)

Latoya looks bewildered. I reckon she'll do a runner or melt under the lights or something. Ulrika's nose might go first though.


----------



## citygirl (Jan 2, 2009)

i wonder if that's her she's spooning from that cup.....


----------



## citygirl (Jan 2, 2009)

and terry and tina getting on right well... that was unexpected


----------



## clandestino (Jan 2, 2009)

hmmm, tommy sheridan's being a bit patronising towards verne. calling him 'boy' wasn't very cute.


----------



## Jambooboo (Jan 2, 2009)

citygirl said:


> and despite being constructed from man-made materials?  @jambooboo



Nah, her tits are real - The Sun/The Star only use girls with natural breasts for pg3. 

I really shouldn't know that.


----------



## citygirl (Jan 2, 2009)

oh my, you can almost see the testosterone surging in coolio.  he's such a lech


----------



## citygirl (Jan 2, 2009)

Jambooboo said:


> Nah, her tits are real - The Sun/The Star only use girls with natural breasts for pg3.
> 
> I really shouldn't know that.



oh. ok


----------



## Jambooboo (Jan 3, 2009)

citygirl said:


> oh. ok



What you rolling your eyes at?


----------



## elbows (Jan 3, 2009)

None of the celebs are annoying me yet, but the adverts are driving me bonkers already.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 3, 2009)

ianw said:


> hmmm, tommy sheridan's being a bit patronising towards verne. calling him 'boy' wasn't very cute.



I noticed that. Bit clumsy right in the middle of a conversation about whether to offer Verne help and if he felt patronised.


----------



## foo (Jan 3, 2009)

Sheridan <spit> is just as arrogant and revolting as his mate Galloway. let's hope he doesn't want to be a big cat too. 

that tory bird and Coolio got on my nerves.

brilliant watching Latoya - total fruitloop. 

Mutya ftw. i love her anyway.


----------



## foo (Jan 3, 2009)

DJ Squelch said:


> He must of pulled out or been chucked off pretty recently.



who's 'Steve'? i don't remember seeing him...


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 3, 2009)

foo said:


> who's 'Steve'? i don't remember seeing him...



Steve Strange former Visage lead singer.


----------



## Geri (Jan 3, 2009)

foo said:


> who's 'Steve'? i don't remember seeing him...





DJ Squelch said:


> What happened to Steve Strange? According to the Sun he was mean't to be there too or did I just miss him.



Steve Strange...used to be in Visage (Fade to Grey etc.)


----------



## foo (Jan 3, 2009)

that's Steve Strange???

oh right. cheers.

was he in there last night then? i must've gone to make a cup of tea...

i don't remember a Michelle either.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 3, 2009)

foo said:


> that's Steve Strange???
> 
> oh right. cheers.
> 
> ...



Nah I don't think he was, though I turned off pretty much after Sheridan went in.

Yeah I noticed Michelle.


----------



## Geri (Jan 3, 2009)

foo said:


> i don't remember a Michelle either.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michelle_Heaton


----------



## foo (Jan 3, 2009)

oh of course, from Liberty X. i liked one of their songs, can't remember what it was though. she seemed ok didn't she. 

i got her and the booby one mixed up in that pic. 

edit: Mutya really reminded me of our Pip last night. which is a compiment to both, cos they're both very very gorgeous.


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 3, 2009)

mutya to win.

lucy pinder to get eaten by lions.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2009)

_Immigrant_ lions.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 3, 2009)

on benefits, with sob stories.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 3, 2009)

citygirl said:


> i also think terry and tommy will be getting into some right "interesting" debates too




Terry used to a member of the WRP so you never know, they might get on....


----------



## weltweit (Jan 3, 2009)

I was quite surprised Tommy Sheridan went in, especially as I understand he knows George Galloway. I assume then we can take it that George Galloway thinks his CBB experience was worth it!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 3, 2009)

who cares- it's the revelation of who will be the new doctor tonight.

In your faze vacuos holding pen for z list never-weres


----------



## Madusa (Jan 3, 2009)

I've always had a soft spot for that guy who used to be on The Word for some reason.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 3, 2009)

Fucking get Fucking rik waller in there!! The real celebrity is outside getting dug out about being fat by some tv presenting amoeba.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> who cares- it's the revelation of who will be the new doctor tonight.
> 
> In your faze vacuos holding pen for z list never-weres



Doctor _who_?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Fucking get Fucking rik waller in there!! The real celebrity is outside getting dug out about being fat by some tv presenting amoeba.



I am just crossing my fingers that he is the surprise celebrity that they put in half way through the series to shake things up.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 3, 2009)

weltweit said:


> I was quite surprised Tommy Sheridan went in, especially as I understand he knows George Galloway. I assume then we can take it that George Galloway thinks his CBB experience was worth it!


He made £160,000 for a Palestinian charity, didn't he?

Anyway Sheridan will have his perjury (or whatever) trial soon...a few weeks in the public eye is probably part of the plan.


----------



## Geri (Jan 3, 2009)

DexterTCN said:


> Anyway Sheridan will have his perjury (or whatever) trial soon...a few weeks in the public eye is probably part of the plan.



Or money to pay his bills when he is in prison.


----------



## madzone (Jan 3, 2009)

You all disgust me


----------



## Geri (Jan 3, 2009)

Someone on another board described Tommy Sheridan as a "Scottish George Galloway".


----------



## Sadken (Jan 3, 2009)

I happened to catch a bit of Galloway on Talksport last night and he was talking about how he is good mates with Tommy Sheridan and so that was nice.  

I was wondering how skint the Jacksons must be for Jermaine to come home from a few weeks with Jade, Danielle, Shilpa et al and recommend it to his sister as a decent way of supplementing her income.


----------



## zygote (Jan 3, 2009)

Watched a bit of the 'live' stuff this afternoon.

Tommy Sheridan sitting around banging on about socialism while everybody else is cooking, washing up and generally doing stuff made me chuckle.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 3, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I was wondering how skint the Jacksons must be for Jermaine to come home from a few weeks with Jade, Danielle, Shilpa et al and recommend it to his sister as a decent way of supplementing her income.



or how much they paid him   I'd love to know what the breakdown is.  I bet A1 boy is doing it for twiglets.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2009)

PieEye said:


> or how much they paid him   I'd love to know what the breakdown is.  I bet A1 boy is doing it for twiglets.



He is probably paying them.


----------



## marshall (Jan 3, 2009)

PieEye said:


> or how much they paid him   I'd love to know what the breakdown is.  I bet A1 boy is doing it for twiglets.



20k, apparently. Ulrikka's on 175k.


----------



## Ceej (Jan 3, 2009)

The little 'un from A1 is quite sweet, and at least he has a sense of humour - and Tina rocks, she should win! Who's going to stand in front of that?


----------



## Onslow (Jan 3, 2009)

((((((((((La Toya))))))))))))))))


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2009)

la toya is dead sweet. 

I do wonder if her and Michael got 2 for 1 nose special, though.


----------



## purplex (Jan 3, 2009)

foo said:


> the booby one


----------



## purplex (Jan 3, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> la toya is dead sweet.



Never has pink suited a ladys personality so well.

Seems like a female jermaine, who was a top top guy imo.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 3, 2009)

I do want to give La Toya a hug.

Shame the highlights didn't show the full account of gareth gates being very drunk in singapore. Reminiscing on the live feed was blanked last night.  They were pissing themselves tho.


----------



## bellator (Jan 4, 2009)

I think Coolio is coming across better than I imagined.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 4, 2009)

Why no live feed???? whats the point as the amount they show is fuck all ----!!!!


----------



## purplex (Jan 4, 2009)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Why no live feed???? whats the point as the amount they show is fuck all ----!!!!



Its on E4 
http://www.tvcatchup.com/


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 4, 2009)

purplex said:


> Its on E4
> http://www.tvcatchup.com/



cheers mate- feel silly now as i was about to have a right old rant about it as well


----------



## Fullyplumped (Jan 4, 2009)

..


----------



## Fullyplumped (Jan 4, 2009)

Geri said:


> Someone on another board described Tommy Sheridan as a "Scottish George Galloway".



This doesn't seem to have been posted yet so I thought I'd share it with the class. 



> *Exclusive: I'm in Big Brother for the money, admits Tommy Sheridan*
> 
> Jan 3 2009 By Reg Mckay
> 
> ...



Reg Mckay is the Daily Record's crime correspondent.


----------



## Fullyplumped (Jan 4, 2009)

DexterTCN said:


> Anyway Sheridan will have his perjury (or whatever) trial soon...a few weeks in the public eye is probably part of the plan.



Also from the Daily Record - 



> *Exclusive: Tommy Sheridan must tell court of his new address*.. the Celebrity Big Brother house
> 
> Jan 2 2009 By Paul O'Hare
> 
> ...


----------



## foo (Jan 4, 2009)

bellator said:


> I think Coolio is coming across better than I imagined.



yeh, me too. apart from when he's being a sleeze he seems ok. ish.

i'd like to give Latoya a hug too, she seems so lost. when her and vern were alone in the bedroom it was like they truly were from another planet.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 4, 2009)

foo said:


> i'd like to give Latoya a hug too, she seems so lost. when her and vern were alone in the bedroom it was like they truly were from another planet.



I thought that as well. They are, though, in a way.


----------



## Zachor (Jan 4, 2009)

From the Daily Record:  "The last thing he wanted was to be called into the diary room and told in front of millions of viewers that he had breached his bail."

Fuck me I'd have paid a fucking subscription to see that event.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 4, 2009)

Just as an aside, Endemol, the Dutch company that producesx CBB is actually part owned by Silvio Berlusconi. So, Scotlands own 'firebrand socialist', arf arf, is taking money from someone who is a right-wing anti-union media baron (who said firebrand claims to hate and oppose utterly) and a racist Italian PM whose government is fingerprinting Roma gypsies purely because of their ethnic/racial origin. Not to mention that Sheridan is helping Berlusconi's profit margin.... Oooohh the fucking irony....


----------



## Sadken (Jan 4, 2009)

I get the feeling this series will be shit.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 4, 2009)

Aww tina and la toya.


----------



## elbows (Jan 4, 2009)

I havent watched it since the live feed the first night they went in - anything interesting happened yet?


----------



## brix (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm actually finding it boring...


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 4, 2009)

yeah wake me when it kicks off and shit.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 4, 2009)

Well Ulrika and Terry are brewing dislike and Verne was teaching Coolio rhyming slang.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 4, 2009)

When is Terry going to kick off?

He was brilliant at doing the slow simmering wind up when he did the football phone in on Talksport.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't like Tina.

That is all.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 4, 2009)

I didn't watch it tonight. I am going to assume that nothing happened. I want to be more interested, I really do. It will fill a gap of interest that I am lacking in. But it is just not that interesting.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 4, 2009)

drag0n said:


> Aww tina and la toya.



See this pissed me off. It felt to me like La Toya was really trying hard to 'share', and after everything she said Tina jumped in with "This happened to me", "I did this", "I had it really bad", "MEMEMEMEMEMEMEME!!!!!".

Anyway, I don't like her.

Verne will win a la the Mikey effect, but that might not be too bad because so far he's not annoying. I like La Toya, didn't think I would one little bit. Coolio will piss me off, Tommy is already annoying me, Terry will probably piss me off, but I wanted him to win just going from my initial reaction the other night, Ulrika is only there so she can feel like a victim and will be first to go, and I have very little opinion about anyone else.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 4, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Tommy is already annoying me,



Btw, liked your fellas blog piece on him. 

Exit the politician enter the celebrity.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 4, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Btw, liked your fellas blog piece on him.
> 
> Exit the politician enter the celebrity.



Pah, I don't read his blog - I just sit and moan because he spends more time on that than he does on me *ahem*.

(Actually, I do read it occasionally, and occasionally comment, but nothing clever - I'm not that intelligent  )


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 4, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Pah, I don't read his blog - I just sit and moan because he spends more time on that than he does on me *ahem*.



Then he is indeed a mad mad fool



> (Actually, I do read it occasionally, and occasionally comment, but nothing clever - I'm not that intelligent  )



Even at their 'worst' I doubt they're even touching some of the stupid claims in the suntanned mans defence or even as daft as some things i've seen written on Left blogs.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 4, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Verne will win a la the Mikey effect, but that might not be too bad because so far he's not annoying. I like La Toya, didn't think I would one little bit. Coolio will piss me off, Tommy is already annoying me, Terry will probably piss me off, but I wanted him to win just going from my initial reaction the other night, Ulrika is only there so she can feel like a victim and will be first to go, and I have very little opinion about anyone else.



Same thoughts here except I never wanted Terry to win cos I think he is a prick.


----------



## purplex (Jan 5, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Same thoughts here except I never wanted Terry to win cos I think he is a prick.



He's not at all, 
left wing, second gen irish, man united mad
He's really funny


----------



## brix (Jan 5, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> See this pissed me off. It felt to me like La Toya was really trying hard to 'share', and after everything she said Tina jumped in with "This happened to me", "I did this", "I had it really bad", "MEMEMEMEMEMEMEME!!!!!".
> 
> Anyway, I don't like her.



She was getting on my nerves too for the exact same reason.  I also got annoyed by the whole professional scouser thing.



Strumpet said:


> Same thoughts here except I never wanted Terry to win cos I think he is a prick.



He's not though, he's genuinely lovely.  When I worked in Manchester his other half worked in the office next door to mine and I got to know them both a little bit.  He always came across as a really, really nice guy


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah? That's nice to know. I'll get rid of the prick label then and watch with fresh eyes....as it were. 
He just comes across as an arogant twat sometimes.


----------



## Geri (Jan 5, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> See this pissed me off. It felt to me like La Toya was really trying hard to 'share', and after everything she said Tina jumped in with "This happened to me", "I did this", "I had it really bad", "MEMEMEMEMEMEMEME!!!!!".
> 
> Anyway, I don't like her.



I noticed this as well. She should just shut the fuck up.


----------



## foo (Jan 5, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> See this pissed me off. It felt to me like La Toya was really trying hard to 'share', and after everything she said Tina jumped in with "This happened to me", "I did this", "I had it really bad", "MEMEMEMEMEMEMEME!!!!!".



totally. i wanted to shout at her to shut the fuck up and let the woman speak. i don't like her either.


----------



## foo (Jan 5, 2009)

purplex said:


> He's not at all,
> left wing, second gen irish, man united mad
> He's really funny



is he?

i'll await his biting wit then. 

so far, he comes across as an arrogant bore.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 5, 2009)

So, can someone please summarise the housemates for me?  I've missed everything since friday!


----------



## Rollem (Jan 5, 2009)

foo said:


> is he?
> 
> i'll await his biting wit then.
> 
> so far, he comes across as an arrogant bore.



same here. he tries to be self drepeciating (sp?) but still comes across arrogant. fail 

so far people getting on my nerves (and i have only watched about an hour of it all in total) are the woman from shameless (tina?), the scottish politician bloke, terry (i will never bring myself to like that bloke) and coolio. ulrika goes without saying b o r i n g


----------



## foo (Jan 5, 2009)

won't someone tell the voiceover twats to pronounce Mutya's name right 

the housemates seem to manage it...


----------



## Madusa (Jan 5, 2009)

I like Terry so na na na nana!

Vern is boring... yeah yeah, he's small... so what?! BORING! Dont let him win.

Dont like Ulrika but keep her in cos i can see her having a couple arguements...

Coolio, meh

The Scottish politician, crap get him out...

The rest of them, dunno.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 5, 2009)

foo said:


> won't someone tell the voiceover twats to pronounce Mutya's name right
> 
> the housemates seem to manage it...



Is it like Mutt-Ya in Thundercats-style fashion, or Mutt-ee-ah as she seems to want to call herself?

Can't blame the girl for trying to inject some mystique into a pig ugly name, but there's a touch of the Hyancinth Buckets about it.


----------



## Madusa (Jan 5, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Is it like Mutt-Ya in Thundercats-style fashion, or Mutt-ee-ah as she seems to want to call herself.
> 
> Can't blame the girl for trying to inject some mystique into a pig ugly name, but there's a touch of the Hyancinth Buckets about it.





And why was she wearing a dressing gown that made her legs look like tree trunks to go into the house? Think in all the excitement, she forgot the bloomers to go underneath!


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 5, 2009)

mutya seems like a lovely young lady who can come round for tea at mine any day of the week.


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 5, 2009)

Madusa said:


> And why was she wearing a dressing gown that made her legs look like tree trunks to go into the house? Think in all the excitement, she forgot the bloomers to go underneath!



oooh bitchy.


----------



## Madusa (Jan 5, 2009)

Make sure she dont forget her bloomers tho!


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 5, 2009)

the digital spy forums are kicking off as Coolio said the N word or something..

it was not broadcast, but people are going to complain to offcom and stuff...

fucking idiots.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 5, 2009)

I must admit, Mutteeeyore's opening outfit did look a little unfortunate, slightly reminiscent of Divine Brown style street drag.

You half wanted to walk up and tell her that it was cold outside and that she may want to reconsider her bloomerless approach. It comes to something when the Page 3 type goes in looking more demure and sartorially sorted.


----------



## Madusa (Jan 5, 2009)

tarannau said:


> I must admit, Mutteeeyore's opening outfit did look a little unfortunate, slightly reminiscent of Divine Brown style street drag.
> 
> You half wanted to walk up and tell her that it was cold outside and that she may want to reconsider her bloomerless approach.* It comes to something when the Page 3 type goes in looking more demure and sartorially sorted*.



 Exactly! What is this world coming to?! 

Actually, I thought all the rest of the ladies looked good going into the house...just Mutya letting the side down!


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 5, 2009)

i thought mutya looked great.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> i thought mutya looked great.



I did as well.


----------



## Madusa (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah, she would have done if she hadnt have forgotten the other half of her outfit.


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 5, 2009)

that tommy comes across like he wants a pleasant, fair household with everyone getting along - but with him in charge.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 5, 2009)

That's not the main annoyance with that Tommy though. That honour's reserved for his ridiculous persistence at keeping that bumfluff on his bonce. You're pretty much bald mate - have the nuts to take off those little outcrops of pube fluff.


----------



## foo (Jan 5, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> that tommy comes across like he wants a pleasant, fair household with everyone getting along - but with him in charge.



exactly.


----------



## Rollem (Jan 5, 2009)

tarannau said:


> That's not the main annoyance with that Tommy though. That honour's reserved for his ridiculous persistence at keeping that bumfluff on his bonce. *You're pretty much bald mate - have the nuts to take off those little outcrops of pube fluff*.


LOL


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2009)

Has anyone thrown the midget yet? I reckon it should be one of the tasks.

Has anyone patted him on the head and said 'aw' yet?

Has he bitten anyone in the nuts?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2009)

ianw said:


> hmmm, tommy sheridan's being a bit patronising towards verne. calling him 'boy' wasn't very cute.


To be fair, much as I despise the lying backstabber, it's common in Scotland to call grown men "boy".  I do it myself.  (Although, I've known the shitbag since university, and he usually calls men "brother").


----------



## Pieface (Jan 5, 2009)

Not comrade?


----------



## purplex (Jan 5, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Yeah? That's nice to know. I'll get rid of the prick label then and watch with fresh eyes....as it were.
> He just comes across as an arogant twat sometimes.



He's a bit of a wind-up merchant 
His attempts to bond with Coolio are qenuinely heartwarming.
I can see how you might see him as arrogant though, I think a lot of people do.


----------



## foo (Jan 5, 2009)

heartwarming bonding with Coolio? 

when was that then? i must've missed it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Just as an aside, Endemol, the Dutch company that producesx CBB is actually part owned by Silvio Berlusconi. So, Scotlands own 'firebrand socialist', arf arf, is taking money from someone who is a right-wing anti-union media baron (who said firebrand claims to hate and oppose utterly) and a racist Italian PM whose government is fingerprinting Roma gypsies purely because of their ethnic/racial origin. Not to mention that Sheridan is helping Berlusconi's profit margin.... Oooohh the fucking irony....


But...but...but!  That's completely different.  It's only the Evil Murdoch empire he opposes, not the Evil Berlusconi empire.


----------



## purplex (Jan 5, 2009)

foo said:


> heartwarming bonding with Coolio?
> 
> when was that then? i must've missed it.



Last night, Just blokes talking blokes stuff, and managing to do that without being crass or evil.


----------



## Onslow (Jan 5, 2009)

Is terry Gay

Sometimes he'll do or say something and my gaydar will kick up a small fuss.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2009)

Onslow said:


> Is terry Gay
> 
> Sometimes he'll do or say something and my gaydar will kick up a small fuss.


I have no evidence at all, but I think he's straight. He certainly veers into camp now and again, though.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2009)

Terry Christian has a wife and kids.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 5, 2009)

So did Rock Hudson  


Let's start a rumour


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Terry Christian has a wife and kids.


Does he?  He strikes me as someone who would live alone.


----------



## Onslow (Jan 5, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Terry Christian has a wife and kids.



Fair do's. When he was getting abit muddled up in last nights task I was half expecting him to squeal ' oooo what am I like!'.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2009)

I know what you mean with the gaydar signals, though. There is definitely a campness about him.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeh I see the bit of campness in him at times too. That's the only time I feel I'm slightly warming to him. Same as Rollem I can't see me liking him much but who knows....we'll see.



foo said:


> is he?
> i'll await his biting wit then.
> so far, he comes across as an arrogant bore.





Rollem said:


> same here. he tries to be self drepeciating (sp?) but still comes across arrogant. fail


Yep. See that's what I get and always have.



purplex said:


> I can see how you might see him as arrogant though, I think a lot of people do.


Heh yup.


----------



## Geri (Jan 5, 2009)

I think he's a lot cleverer than he lets on. Not many celebs would quote Brendan Behan.


----------



## geminisnake (Jan 5, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Same thoughts here except I never wanted Terry to win cos I think he is a prick.



Now that I have realised Terry is in this I might actually have to watch some 

I've always liked him


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 5, 2009)

brix said:


> He's not though, he's genuinely lovely.  When I worked in Manchester his other half worked in the office next door to mine and I got to know them both a little bit.  He always came across as a really, really nice guy



Was never fond of him for years, he did the 'professional Manc' schtick before the Gallaghers stole his stage. However after his brilliant reply to Trevor Nelsons ignorant insinuations about the whites only feeling about Wigan Casino I warmed to him.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2009)

Geri said:


> I think he's a lot cleverer than he lets on. Not many celebs would quote Brendan Behan.


That was met with a deafening silence, wasn't it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 5, 2009)

YUK! I don't like that Liverpudlian woman.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> YUK! I don't like that Liverpudlian woman.



Me either. 

I know loads of people who are like that.

urggggggh.


----------



## geminisnake (Jan 5, 2009)

OK, I tried to watch it. I can't. It's tedious. I'm going to see if I can get a Terry fix on youtube.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2009)

I fancy Mutya a bit.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 5, 2009)

Ooh Mutya looks nice in that zip-up top


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 5, 2009)

Coolio has been talking for 37 minutes 

God, it's all boring innit. I am all Big Brothered out I think. Dead Set was my last go at it. I'm done.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ooh Mutya looks nice in that zip-up top



Yes.

Yes she does.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Coolio has been talking for 37 minutes
> 
> God, it's all boring innit. I am all Big Brothered out I think. Dead Set was my last go at it. I'm done.



It is. 

It feels really dated now.


----------



## aqua (Jan 5, 2009)

I quite like the liverpudlian lass  though she is just mimi isn't she 

coolio can fuck off


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 5, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> It is.
> 
> It feels really dated now.



I guess they will always get another load of kiddies watching it. I remember when Welsh Glen said he was 11 (ELEVEN!!) when the first one was on! I think it's people's _life long ambition_ to be one it. 

Doesn't apply to this one of course but you know


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 5, 2009)

aqua said:


> I quite like the liverpudlian lass  though she is just mimi isn't she
> 
> coolio can fuck off



I don't think I'm being too prissy if I find her 'fucking tits like a bin bag with a fucking sock in it innit' a bit much


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh look....Coolio is right up his own arse. Colour me NOT surprised.

Has Dead Set started??


----------



## purplex (Jan 5, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I fancy Mutya a bit.



Her sexiest attribute is her voice, and its very sexy.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I don't think I'm being too prissy if I find her 'fucking tits like a bin bag with a fucking sock in it innit' a bit much



It is a bit much for me. My mum and all her friends are like a big crowd of Tina's, to varying degrees.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2009)

purplex said:


> Her sexiest attribute is her voice, and its very sexy.



Her sexiest attribute is her everything.


----------



## purplex (Jan 5, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Her sexiest attribute is her everything.



OMG: You have a crush *starjumps*


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 5, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> See this pissed me off. It felt to me like La Toya was really trying hard to 'share', and after everything she said Tina jumped in with "This happened to me", "I did this", "I had it really bad", "MEMEMEMEMEMEMEME!!!!!".
> 
> Anyway, I don't like her.



YES! SNAP!!! 

That was all I needed to see to know I won't like her....she just _constantly_ interrupted Latoya (and each time with a greater tale of woe, as you say).

I'm particularly irritated by people like that....'very bad listeners'...to put it politely.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 5, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> It is a bit much for me. My mum and all her friends are like a big crowd of Tina's, to varying degrees.





Oh and I officially like Terry, btw.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 5, 2009)

sheothebudworths said:


> YES! SNAP!!!
> 
> That was all I needed to see to know I won't like her....she just _constantly_ interrupted Latoya (and each time with a greater tale of woe, as you say).
> 
> I'm particularly irritated by people like that....'very bad listeners'...to put it politely.



A gree with you entirely but La Toya was in the DR earlier saying that she very much likes Tina!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> A gree with you entirely but La Toya was in the DR earlier saying that she very much likes Tina!



Doesn't surprise me...  ...can't imagine her going in and saying anything remotely impolite about anyone...it's just that fucking Jackson bollocks innit 'We love you! Oh thankyou! You're so beautiful! I'm so fake that I wouldn't know what my real opinion is even if I DID want to voice it! <IRRITATING 'CUTE' GIGGLE >' etc etc (....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....  )....


----------



## purplex (Jan 5, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Oh look....Coolio is right up his own arse.



For an american rapper type, coolio is a pretty well rounded bloke, i think hes pretty funny myself.


----------



## purplex (Jan 5, 2009)

sheothebudworths said:


> Doesn't surprise me...  ...can't imagine her going in and saying anything remotely impolite about anyone...it's just that fucking Jackson bollocks innit 'We love you! Oh thankyou! You're so beautiful! I'm so fake that I wouldn't know what my real opinion is even if I DID want to voice it! <IRRITATING 'CUTE' GIGGLE >' etc etc (....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....  )....



Its not a crime to be nice ffs


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 5, 2009)

YES IT IS!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 5, 2009)

YOU FUCKING BASTARD!


----------



## purplex (Jan 5, 2009)

sheothebudworths said:


> YOU FUCKING BASTARD!



Is that aimed at me


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 5, 2009)

(Have you ever posted on a BB thread before, btw....?!?   LOL  )


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 5, 2009)

purplex said:


> Is that aimed at me



Yes. I was merely adhering to the law.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2009)

sheothebudworths said:


> Yes. I was merely adhering to the law.



I just contacted the authorities. Cunt.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 5, 2009)

Damn you, Dilli! 

Should never have used the 'cool' smiley, eh?


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 5, 2009)

Coolio to Ulrika: "Let's make it 5 baby"


----------



## purplex (Jan 5, 2009)

sheothebudworths said:


> Yes. I was merely adhering to the law.



 eat shit fuckface
The meek shall inherit something or nothing


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 5, 2009)

purplex said:


> eat shit fuckface
> The meek shall inherit something or nothing



That's the spirit!


----------



## purplex (Jan 5, 2009)

sheothebudworths said:


> YOU FUCKING BASTARD!



And thats not even right ffs im a CUNT or a WANKER but call me a BASTARD and ill hunt you down and rip you a new hole you fucking sister fucking gobshite tory tosspot


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 5, 2009)

Tory tits the first to go I reckon.


----------



## purplex (Jan 5, 2009)

Chairman Meow said:


> Tory tits the first to go I reckon.



Will it blend?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2009)

Verne's eyes were on stalks when Michelle was doing her thing.


----------



## purplex (Jan 5, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Verne's eyes were on stalks when Michelle was doing her thing.



shes dreamy


----------



## N_igma (Jan 5, 2009)

Verne was useless at acting. Lucy Pinder is what she is, a talentless, vaccuous hack.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 5, 2009)

N_igma said:


> Verne was useless at acting. Lucy Pinder is what she is, a talentless, vaccuous hack.



She's a journalist ?


----------



## rekil (Jan 5, 2009)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Has anyone thrown the midget yet? I reckon it should be one of the tasks.
> 
> Has anyone patted him on the head and said 'aw' yet?
> 
> Has he bitten anyone in the nuts?



I expect he will be plied with booze at some stage and then go on a pissing and wanking blitz.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 5, 2009)

Bringing shame on the name of socialism


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 5, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I fancy Mutya a bit.



i don't fancy mutya a _bit_...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> i don't fancy mutya a _bit_...



By a bit I mean an awful lot.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 5, 2009)

Coolio is a masive prick !!!

I love him


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah well i fancied her before you did.

lucy to go - hopefully. it's mostly the wimmin folk who vote for this, innit? if it was blokes she'd stay in. but it's not. so i reckon she'll be out. cos if it was men doing the voting, she'd stay in. cos a lot of blokes would fancy her and hope she'd expose bap on National Televsion.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 5, 2009)

Has that Lucy said anything shockingly Tory yet? Or is she just a generalised wanker?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> yeah well i fancied her before you did.
> 
> lucy to go - hopefully. it's mostly the wimmin folk who vote for this, innit? if it was blokes she'd stay in. but it's not. so i reckon she'll be out. cos if it was men doing the voting, she'd stay in. cos a lot of blokes would fancy her and hope she'd expose bap on National Televsion.



Yeh, because she has never done that before.


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Has that Lucy said anything shockingly Tory yet? Or is she just a generalised wanker?



yes, she said shoot all the unemployed.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 5, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> yes, she said shoot all the unemployed.



Lol. Anything else?



Please don't make me watch it to find out


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Lol. Anything else?
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't make me watch it to find out



She is stood in shorts with her arse out saying how much she hates the labour party--no tits in sight except for her of course


----------



## N_igma (Jan 5, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> She's a journalist ?



News to me.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 5, 2009)

N_igma said:


> News to me.



Hmm. Well - she has a Problem Page type column in Nuts. I saw one and it was some chap saying 'My gf gets jealous when I look at other women' and her reply was something like 'She sounds insecure and childish. You should tell her to get over it.'

Charming.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Hmm. Well - she has a Problem Page type column in Nuts. I saw one and it was some chap saying 'My gf gets jealous when I look at other women' and her reply was something like 'She sounds insecure and childish. You should tell her to get over it.'
> 
> Charming.



Sounds like urban.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> cos a lot of blokes would fancy her


Do they though?  After watching her, would they still fancy her and think "Oh, I hope she stays in"?

I doubt it.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2009)

jambooboo loves her.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> jambooboo loves her.


Why?

Her talk about why she doesn't like the Labour Party was embarrassing.  I cringed for her.  I wished the ground would open up and swallow her.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Hmm. Well - she has a Problem Page type column in Nuts.



Yeah. That's not fucking journalism. 

Does she do anything else more journalism-y or is that it?


----------



## N_igma (Jan 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Hmm. Well - she has a Problem Page type column in Nuts.



Yep, cutting edge journalism there. I take it all back she's the most talented person ever!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 5, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Do they though?  After watching her, would they still fancy her and think "Oh, I hope she stays in"?
> 
> I doubt it.



I thinkk that they might just think 'Woargh, totty! That other bird is not totty so she can go instead' iyswim


----------



## zoooo (Jan 5, 2009)

You're not demonstrating the highest opinion of men, there...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Why?
> 
> Her talk about why she doesn't like the Labour Party was embarrassing.  I cringed for her.  I wished the ground would open up and swallow her.



I think he likes boobs.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I thinkk that they might just think 'Woargh, totty! That other bird is not totty so she can go instead' iyswim


That's depressing.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 5, 2009)

zoooo said:


> You're not demonstrating the highest opinion of men, there...



No, I know sry 

The psychology of BB voters (not just watchers - the people who actually do the voting) is a mystery to me. I'm guessing about it you know?


----------



## zoooo (Jan 5, 2009)

Ah, fair enough. I don't think I've ever voted on BB. 
But, quite boringly, I think most viewers tend to simply like genuine, nice, funny contestants, when it comes down to it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I think he likes boobs.


Who doesn't? 

But to deserve a place she has to do more than have boobs, surely?  Like have a personality.  Even if she fought with someone, then folk would want her to stay in for the tension factor.  But so far she's been a big nothing.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 5, 2009)

zoooo said:


> Yeah. That's not fucking journalism.
> 
> Does she do anything else more journalism-y or is that it?



Not as far as I know. I've only flipped through one Nuts and thought 'Oh, I've heard the name Lucy Pinder. Nice tits but what a wanker' 

Hack means lots of thinigs http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=define:+hack&meta=


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 5, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Why?
> 
> Her talk about why she doesn't like the Labour Party was embarrassing.  I cringed for her.  I wished the ground would open up and swallow her.



I had to turn over!!!!! but then i also did when vern fucked up and when michelle started singing and dancing in her wrinkly bin bag


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 5, 2009)

zoooo said:


> Ah, fair enough. I don't think I've ever voted on BB.
> But, quite boringly, I think most viewers tend to simply like genuine, nice, funny contestants, when it comes down to it.



They do, I think but I also think a 14 year old would look at Ulrika, for example, if she 'steps out of line' and think;

1. Who the fuck is she?
2. She's old and ugly
3. Ooooo A1!

Fuck knows  You see some of the threads on here that end up in the bin or the comments on YouTube - I mean, who the fuck are these judgemental little shits?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2009)

zoooo said:


> I think most viewers tend to simply like genuine, nice, funny contestants, when it comes down to it.


I think that's right.  "Totty" or not.  Look at the last _I'm a Celeb_: Dani and Carly went very early on, because they were boring.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> or the comments on YouTube - I mean, who the fuck are these judgemental little shits?



Oh god, there is no place on earth more depressing.


----------



## purplex (Jan 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> They do, I think but I also think a 14 year old would look at Ulrika, for example, if she 'steps out of line' and think;
> 
> 1. Who the fuck is she?
> 2. She's old and ugly
> ...



Teenagers and i believe they are the main target audience, couldnt care who leaves when myself its not as if it matters really


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm really sad I've missed all of this thread so far, which in turn is really sad in itself.

Saddo.

But my initial thoughts are..

Heaton seems like a laugh and I really like her being all sad that she can't wear her favourite dresses because she ends up in worst dressed. Aw. 

That Verne man is smaller than I ever thought a person could be.

Latoya has deadeyes.

That fat northern one is a fat northern cliche.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2009)

I am still amazed at how small Verne actually is. 

Who are your favourites then, electrogirl?


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 6, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am still amazed at how small Verne actually is.
> 
> Who are your favourites then, electrogirl?



He is soooooooooo small. I jut kept repeating that throughout the show. I can't believe it. He looked bewildered tonight during their perfomances. Good bewildered eyes.

Heaton's my fave so far, I liked her anyway since she was on Come Dine With Me and just wanted to get smashed.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2009)

I saw that Come Dine With Me! I had never heard of her before. For me, she is not the girl from Liberty X, but that girl from Come Dine With Me.



She is pretty good, but has not done very much so far. My favourites are Mutya, and I quite like the idea of a Coolio/Verne friendship. I hope it develops.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 6, 2009)

I didn't like Coolio talking about penetration.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2009)

No, but for some reason, the idea of a friendship between him and Verne pleases and amuses me in equal measure.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 6, 2009)

I think Terry and Ben are the nicest.
But Heaton and Mutya are nice and normal too.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> They do, I think but I also think a 14 year old would look at Ulrika, for example, if she 'steps out of line' and think;
> 
> 1. Who the fuck is she?
> 2. She's old and ugly
> ...


a 14 year old would have no fucking clue who A1 were


----------



## foo (Jan 6, 2009)

Latoya going to practise singing in the cupboard made me LOL and LOL  

shut the fuck up Coolio. 

the woman off shameless can shut the fuck up too.

i like Vern's giggle. 

and i quite like Terry after last night's show. 

that's it.


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 6, 2009)

foo said:


> shut the fuck up Coolio.
> 
> the woman off shameless can shut the fuck up too.
> 
> and i quite like Terry after last night's show.



yes

yes

i thought terry was alright anyway from the offset 

i *heart* mutya.

that's it.


----------



## girasol (Jan 6, 2009)

yup, Terry for the win, I've always liked him though, especially the way he used to wind people up 

Is he really 48 years old? 

I really don't like Ulrika and her constant worry about looks, but her 'life story' bit was charming.


----------



## foo (Jan 6, 2009)

Mutya's great, but then i knew she would be  (well i didn't really. i hoped).
the way she talks and moves about is really like my stepdaughter - so she's my favourite anyway  and her singing was the best out of all of them.

yeh, Iemanja, i'm not keen on Ulrika but i quite liked her 'life' bit too.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 6, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> a 14 year old would have no fucking clue who A1 were



I suspected that as I typed it but as I said - I am clutching at straws here


----------



## Me76 (Jan 6, 2009)

foo said:


> Mutya's great, her singing was the best out of all of them.



She was the only one out of the singers who didn't embarrass themselves IMO. 

Watching Verne try to remember his lines was cringe worthy.  

Lucy needs to go - why to Page 3 girls insist on wanting people to know their personality?  You are famous for showing your tits - you don't need a personality for that and most of the time, if you have one it is awful.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 6, 2009)

Me76 said:


> Lucy needs to go - why to Page 3 girls insist on wanting people to know their personality?  You are famous for showing your tits - you don't need a personality for that and most of the time, if you have one it is awful.



Exactly, Torybird has no talent save for getting them out for the lads in a fifth division tabloid. I mean, who reads The Daily Star ffs. Terry Christian got her number good style on that one.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2009)

foo said:


> Latoya going to practise singing in the cupboard made me LOL and LOL
> 
> shut the fuck up Coolio.
> 
> ...



Yes to all of this, except with the addition of ...



Iemanja said:


> yup, Terry for the win, I've always liked him though, especially the way he used to wind people up
> 
> 
> I really don't like Ulrika and her constant worry about looks, but her 'life story' bit was charming.



Which I also agree with.

I also agree that Tina is a fat northern stereotype - but don't you just know that Coolio is sooooooooo threatened by her. LOL!!! Pair of them are the biggest tits in there.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 6, 2009)

Threatened how? 

I've not watched it much. As usual I much prefer the urban analyses


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 6, 2009)

tina was insisting that coolio is threatened by her because she's also loud like he is, and she also said that he never gives her compliments but he does with the others.

poor tina.


----------



## Madusa (Jan 6, 2009)

What did Terry do last night?


----------



## N_igma (Jan 6, 2009)

Coolio is the man! 

Am I the only one who thinks he's hilaruious?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 6, 2009)

he has his moments, but mostly he's a dick.


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 6, 2009)

dunno. but i'm sure i'm not the only one who thinks he's immensely annoying


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 6, 2009)

such a dick


----------



## Madusa (Jan 6, 2009)

Madusa said:


> What did Terry do last night?



come on! I missed it... not that I should be getting into this stupid programme... I leave the country tomorrow.


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 6, 2009)

his performance wasn't aired.


----------



## Madusa (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh... I thought he did something cool and that's why people were like ''oh, i like him now''. 

N'mind.


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 6, 2009)

oh - well he seems to come across as a nice, affable chap, so maybe that's why


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 6, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> tina was insisting that coolio is threatened by her because she's also loud like he is, and she also said that he never gives her compliments but he does with the others.
> 
> poor tina.



Oh, he's threatened in her head. I see.

Not much about Tommy from the BBwtachers today: is he better/worse/edited out?


----------



## foo (Jan 6, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> such a dick



a total dick. 

king of dicks i reckon.


----------



## Rollem (Jan 6, 2009)

anyone who starts talking about sex / suggestive remarks etc, after only a half an hour in that place is a dick in my opinion. so i guess thats coolio then


----------



## Madusa (Jan 6, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> oh - well he seems to come across as a nice, affable chap, so maybe that's why



yeah, I've always liked him when he was on The Word. I also like the shape his mouth makes, lol


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 6, 2009)

I quite like the way Heaton didn't try hard during her performance and was a bit cack and dropped her cane and just laughed all the way through it.

Latoya miming to an MJ song was super weird and cringey.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 6, 2009)

foo said:


> a total dick.
> 
> king of dicks i reckon.



King of Dicks? I bet he would take that as a compliment.

Like poor Brigitte thinking 'taking one for the team' was a compliment off Kenzie


----------



## Sadken (Jan 6, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I quite like the way Heaton didn't try hard during her performance and was a bit cack and dropped her cane and just laughed all the way through it.



Seriously though, she can't sing at all!  It was worse than Chantelle singing her song!!  How did she get through PopStars?!!!  Why wasn't LaToya allowed to sing over herself singing rather than Michael?!!!!  ARRRRRGGGGHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2009)

foo said:


> a total dick.
> 
> king of dicks i reckon.



But that is _perfect_ for Big Brother watchabilitiy.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I quite like the way Heaton didn't try hard during her performance and was a bit cack and dropped her cane and just laughed all the way through it.
> 
> Latoya miming to an MJ song was super weird and cringey.



Yes and yes

I think people become likeable in BB when they just realize they should have a laugh in there and its not all serious. 

I don't know how to feel about Latoya. She is like an alien visiting from the most bizarre part of LAworld. Like she is studying human life and interaction and trying to become one herself. Like one of those robots in films who really want to be human.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 6, 2009)

I think it's safe to say her and Michael are the odd balls of the family. They even look similar!


----------



## Sadken (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm well shocked by you two's reaction to Michelle.  I wanted to die when she created a drama out of what Coolio was saying.  BB thrives on misunderstandings like that, I know but the way people are so quick to cry it up in there has always pissed me off.  How is this country still functioning with so many hyper emotionally charged 20 somethings running about all over the show.  Fuck me, can you imagine the state the Prime Minister's Question Time when our generation is in charge?!


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 6, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Seriously though, she can't sing at all!  It was worse than Chantelle singing her song!!  How did she get through PopStars?!!!  Why wasn't LaToya allowed to sing over herself singing rather than Michael?!!!!  ARRRRRGGGGHHHH!!!!!!!



Yeah but I think Heaton was just treating it like karaoke. And she was probably drunk. I sense she's always drunk. But this is conjecture created by that Come Dine With Me episode.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Yeah but I think Heaton was just treating it like karaoke. And she was probably drunk. I sense she's always drunk. But this is conjecture created by that Come Dine With Me episode.



She is definitely always drunk. Definitely.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 6, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I sense she's always drunk. But this is conjecture created by that Come Dine With Me episode.



That and that she wears no knickers the saucy minx!


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 6, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Yes and yes
> 
> I think people become likeable in BB when they just realize they should have a laugh in there and its not all serious.
> 
> I don't know how to feel about Latoya. She is like an alien visiting from the most bizarre part of LAworld. Like she is studying human life and interaction and trying to become one herself. Like one of those robots in films who really want to be human.



Ha you're so right. She looks right into people's eyes pleading to understand them

Sadken, I didn't really understand that argument last night. I was talking over it as per usual. I miss quite alot of BB because I'm slagging off or getting excited by an earlier scene.

Is it because she thought people thought she was being a bitch when she was being nice?


----------



## Eva Luna (Jan 6, 2009)

Only saw a bit of this last night - LaToya in the diary room talking about how she comes from a big family and she would never speak out....spoke volumes to me - 'I come from a big abusive family and I have learned to keep my mouth shut' more like it - then she went on to say she would love to be more like the others who speak out.  The Jacksons imo are a very unique family a) for their talent and history but also b) for what they have suffered and the way they all live now.  Very sad and vulnerable.  Last year the jackson brother did quite well as I recall, and she seems like the female version to me.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Ha you're so right. She looks right into people's eyes pleading to understand them
> 
> Sadken, I didn't really understand that argument last night. I was talking over it as per usual. I miss quite alot of BB because I'm slagging off or getting excited by an earlier scene.
> 
> Is it because she thought people thought she was being a bitch when she was being nice?



I reckon if Latoya makes a breakthrough, she could become the story of the series, and go onto win. 

But I doubt that she will.


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 6, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Ha you're so right. She looks right into people's eyes pleading to understand them
> 
> Sadken, I didn't really understand that argument last night. I was talking over it as per usual. I miss quite alot of BB because I'm slagging off or getting excited by an earlier scene.
> 
> Is it because she thought people thought she was being a bitch when she was being nice?



yes. she thought that in the dress tina looked like this:







but coolio thought she meant that tina looked like this






and then did that really annoying thing that some people do of laughing far too much for far too long at something that isn't actually that funny.

so michelle got upset and blubbed a bit. poor flower.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 6, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Yeah but I think Heaton was just treating it like karaoke. And she was probably drunk. I sense she's always drunk. But this is conjecture created by that Come Dine With Me episode.



She was on come dine with me?! Fuck it! I missed it.  I've read that she is pretty crazy - one of those famous people who just probably shouldn't be famous.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 6, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> so michelle got upset and blubbed a bit. poor flower.


i bet no-one from GA would have blubbed eh? those LX's just ain't got what it takes....(and she sang like a tone deaf alley cat, absolutely shockingly flat to boot).


----------



## Sadken (Jan 6, 2009)

Incidentally, any insult delivered to Tina is alright in my book.  She seriously rates herself, doesn't she?  She is absolutely nowhere near as clever or sage as she reckons she is and peeps like that do my head in.


----------



## purplex (Jan 6, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Incidentally, any insult delivered to Tina is alright in my book.  She seriously rates herself, doesn't she?  She is absolutely nowhere near as clever or sage as she reckons she is and peeps like that do my head in.



No, she's got loads of issues, so any rating or put downs I can live with. She may be rating herself against the other females in the house and feeling completely shit about herself. Think she comes across as pretty normal to me. She's quite funny. Its an unreal environment. I quite like her actually but would love to see her wrestle Coolio to the floor and fart in his face. Not that I dislike Coolio.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 6, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Incidentally, any insult delivered to Tina is alright in my book.  She seriously rates herself, doesn't she?  She is absolutely nowhere near as clever or sage as she reckons she is and peeps like that do my head in.



Yeah she's one of thos epeople that thinks she is really dry and interesting and everyone want to hear her opinions of herself.

'the thing about me is..I call a spade a spade'

good for you.

'the thing with me is, I'm a bitch sometimes, know me know my ways'

how interesting.

And I think Michelle got upset because Shamless woman actually looks more like the shrek in a dress picture.

There I said it.


----------



## Zachor (Jan 6, 2009)

I like the way that Tina seems proud of her arse.


----------



## foo (Jan 6, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> But that is _perfect_ for Big Brother watchabilitiy.



oh i totally agree Dill.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 6, 2009)

You just want to grab her by the shoulders, shake her to death and scream "HOW MANY THINGS ARE THERE ABOUT YOU, YOU MOTHERFUCKER FROM *HELL*??????!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!"

Finding myself thinking "AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!" a lot this series.


----------



## purplex (Jan 6, 2009)

I just hope this remains a nice CBB, I'd be happy for little of note to happen tbh. 
After the bullying in the last two series, I hope we can return to the halcyon days of kenzie, bez, bridgette et. al.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 6, 2009)

Zachor said:


> I like the way that Tina seems proud of her arse.



I like the way she describes it, which bears absolutely no relation whatsoever to the real arse.  It reminds me of my massive cock, which is made of diamonds and jewels stolen from Mayan temples by Cortes hundreds of years ago.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 6, 2009)

purplex said:


> I just hope this remains a nice CBB, I'd be happy for little of note to happen tbh.
> After the bullying in the last two series, I hope we can return to the halcyon days of kenzie, bez, bridgette et. al.



Wasn't that the one where fat angry horse man bullied Stallone's mum?


----------



## Sadken (Jan 6, 2009)

purplex said:


> I just hope this remains a nice CBB, I'd be happy for little of note to happen tbh.
> After the bullying in the last two series, I hope we can return to the halcyon days of kenzie, bez, bridgette et. al.



I hope they get Alan Irving and a Somalian Pirate in there.


----------



## foo (Jan 6, 2009)

and it's only day 3 

isn't it? 

a lot of AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRHHHH-ing is a good way to vent your exam frustrations i reckon ken. keep it up!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 6, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Wasn't that the one where fat angry horse man bullied Stallone's mum?



Who? What? I really enjoyed that series and I don't know who angry fat horse man is 

Teehee Brigittes face when Jackie came in


----------



## Zachor (Jan 6, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I like the way she describes it, which bears absolutely no relation whatsoever to the real arse.  It reminds me of my massive cock, which is made of diamonds and jewels stolen from Mayan temples by Cortes hundreds of years ago.



I always make passes at women with huge arses.  Which is why I like the way that Tina is confident about her arse.  Big women being confident is OK in my book.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 6, 2009)

foo said:


> and it's only day 3
> 
> isn't it?
> 
> a lot of AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRHHHH-ing is a good way to vent your exam frustrations i reckon ken. keep it up!



That's really more of a gutteral, kind of "UUUUUURRRRRGGGHHHH" sound at the moment, dude.  It sounds like a DeLorean taking a shit.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Who? What? I really enjoyed that series and I don't know who angry fat horse man is
> 
> Teehee Brigittes face when Jackie came in



I think she means John McCrick.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2009)

Sadken said:


> You just want to grab her by the shoulders, shake her to death and scream "HOW MANY THINGS ARE THERE ABOUT YOU, YOU MOTHERFUCKER FROM *HELL*??????!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!"
> 
> Finding myself thinking "AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!" a lot this series.



 I quite agree.

As for Tommy, as someone asked above and no one answered - his little piece in the talent contest went down really well with the housemates, and interestingly on CBBBM afterwards, almost all the audience cheered a lot too. There was one guy who said there was no point going on about America because Bush was gone and now there is Obama, but everyone else seemed behind him and it did him a lot of favours.

I loved the woman in the audience who said "My dad was right when he always said Tommy knew what he was talking about. We should have more socialists like that. Yay for Obama."


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 6, 2009)

Zachor said:


> I always make passes at women with huge arses.  Which is why I like the way that Tina is confident about her arse.  Big women being confident is OK in my book.



that's a relief.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 6, 2009)

Zachor said:


> I always make passes at women with huge arses.  Which is why I like the way that Tina is confident about her arse.  Big women being confident is OK in my book.



Listen, I like a big arse as much as the next man, even in the event that I am stood next to Sir Mixalot.  That's not what I'm on about, I just mean she keeps banging on about it like it's all tiny and pert and it just is not at all.  Be big by all means, doesn't bother me at all it just seems like a weird quirk to me.  

Also, her shoes are fugly and her hair has been under a hat or a huge mess all the time - those are the two things she wanted Coolio to complement her on?!


----------



## Sadken (Jan 6, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> I loved the woman in the audience who said "My dad was right when he always said Tommy knew what he was talking about. We should have more socialists like that. Yay for Obama."



Topsy turvy world time!


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 6, 2009)

that bloke on BBBM slagging off ulrika was a fucking knob though. "she's just a SLAGGG!!"


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 6, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I think she means John McCrick.



Yes, fat angry horse man.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 6, 2009)

Jake Whatshisface is getting on my wick on BBBM.  He is funny on panel shows but rubbish on this and he keeps trying little Russell Brand flairs which, as a diehard Brand on BBBM fan, I was shocked to notice I find quite offensive.  When I was 10, I never imagined my life would be like this.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 6, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> that bloke on BBLB slagging off ulrika was a fucking knob though. "she's just a SLAGGG!!"



See?! See?! _These_ are the people I was on about a few pages back.

Thanks for the Tommy update


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 6, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Yes, fat angry horse man.



I think he was another one who thought women were worthless is they were unattractive in his eyes 



'scuse me, I seem to have got a bee in my bonnet.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> See?! See?! _These_ are the people I was on about a few pages back.
> 
> Thanks for the Tommy update



I wish I'd seen you ask for a Tommy update.  I'd have shot back something like "I'm just approaching the vinegar strokes" as quick as a flash and we would all have laughed.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Jake Whatshisface is getting on my wick on BBBM.  He is funny on panel shows but rubbish on this and he keeps trying little Russell Brand flairs which, as a diehard Brand on BBBM fan, I was shocked to notice I find quite offensive.  When I was 10, I never imagined my life would be like this.



Fuck me, I hate him so fucking much. He is just a haircut. The fucking shitehawk cunt.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> that bloke on BBLB slagging off ulrika was a fucking knob though. "she's just a SLAGGG!!"





Sadken said:


> Jake Whatshisface is getting on my wick on BBBM.  He is funny on panel shows but rubbish on this and he keeps trying little Russell Brand flairs which, as a diehard Brand on BBBM fan, I was shocked to notice I find quite offensive.  When I was 10, I never imagined my life would be like this.



Quite, to both. It's incredibly distressing, some of the attitutdes on Big Mouth. Brand used to keep them in check, and I believe showed real integrity. The endless succession of no-names they have on now are utter nob-ends, as are a lot of the audience members.


----------



## foo (Jan 6, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Jake Whatshisface is getting on my wick on BBBM.  He is funny on panel shows but rubbish on this and he keeps trying little Russell Brand flairs which, as a diehard Brand on BBBM fan, I was shocked to notice I find quite offensive.  When I was 10, I never imagined my life would be like this.



i refuse to watch it without Russell. i haven't watched one BBBM. and i hate Jake Whatshisface. just cos.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 6, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Quite, to both. It's incredibly distressing, some of the attitutdes on Big Mouth. Brand used to keep them in check, and I believe showed real integrity. The endless succession of no-names they have on now are utter nob-ends, as are a lot of the audience members.



Precisely. The haters never got what an truly excellent telly fella Brand was.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 6, 2009)

Definitely agree, VP.  It's weird to talk about Brand like that in light of what's gone on since but I genuinely came to believe in him as being a fundamentally decent bloke and I rate him presenting BBBM as the best bit of presenting I've ever seen.  Johnny Vaughn on Big Breakfast is in 2nd.


----------



## Zachor (Jan 6, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Listen, I like a big arse as much as the next man, even in the event that I am stood next to Sir Mixalot.  That's not what I'm on about, I just mean she keeps banging on about it like it's all tiny and pert and it just is not at all.  Be big by all means, doesn't bother me at all it just seems like a weird quirk to me.
> 
> Also, her shoes are fugly and her hair has been under a hat or a huge mess all the time - those are the two things she wanted Coolio to complement her on?!





When I saw it I thought she was bigging up her own big bum


----------



## Sadken (Jan 6, 2009)

Zachor said:


> When I saw it I thought she was bigging up her own big bum



Yeah, she was.  I've talked about this so much now it looks like it pissed me off, which it didn't, I just thought it was really weird and sort of conceited in a way.  I think because if anyone had pointed out that her arse didn't look like she was saying then she would've concocted a huge drama out of it.  

I dunno....I just don't like people like her. 

Oh, and Ben is amazingly wet.  Like, AMAZINGLY wet.

It's between Terry, Coolio & La Toya for me in that order.  I've always had a soft spot for Mutya but she isn't being herself which, for the singer of the number 3 smash "Real Girl" is a great shame.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 6, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Yeah, she was.  I've talked about this so much now it looks like it pissed me off, which it didn't, I just thought it was really weird and sort of conceited in a way.



Was that the bit where she was talking to Ulrika and giving it the "See me arse? It's really high and firm and rock 'ard but me tits like. Ooh me tits they're like two tennis balls in a  bin bag"

That bit?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Precisely. The haters never got what an truly excellent telly fella Brand was.





Sadken said:


> Definitely agree, VP.  It's weird to talk about Brand like that in light of what's gone on since but I genuinely came to believe in him as being a fundamentally decent bloke and I rate him presenting BBBM as the best bit of presenting I've ever seen.  Johnny Vaughn on Big Breakfast is in 2nd.



Yes, yes. Saddest tv moment when he left Big Mouth 

Well, perhaps not, but still, a sad loss.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yes, yes. Saddest tv moment when he left Big Mouth
> 
> Well, perhaps not, but still, a sad loss.



He really made that format his own. They should have changed it after he left, I reckon.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Was that the bit where she was talking to Ulrika and giving it the "See me arse? It's really high and firm and rock 'ard but me tits like. Ooh me tits they're like two tennis balls in a  bin bag"
> 
> That bit?



Yeah, I think so but she has definitely said that about 3 times now in three days (about her arse).  Like I say, it doesn't bother me that much in and of itself but it's another piece in my jigsaw of dislikeitude as far as she goes.


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 6, 2009)

Sadken said:


> It's between Terry, Coolio & La Toya for me in that order.  I've always had a soft spot for Mutya but she isn't being herself which, for the singer of the number 3 smash "Real Girl" is a great shame.



coolio and la toya? oh god no. coolio annoys the fuck out of me. just shut the fuck up for once you fucking irritating cunt!! and la toya scares me.

how do you know mutya's not being herself? she seems quite relaxed to me, happy to just sit around chatting, picking at the chicken, having a fag, singing a song...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 6, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Yeah, I think so but she has definitely said that about 3 times now in three days (about her arse).  Like I say, it doesn't bother me that much in and of itself but it's another piece in my jigsaw of dislikeitude as far as she goes.



Yah man. I won't accuse you of being obsessed with the woman though you clearly are


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> coolio and la toya? oh god no. coolio annoys the fuck out of me. just shut the fuck up for once you fucking irritating cunt!! and la toya scares me.
> 
> how do you know mutya's not being herself? she seems quite relaxed to me, happy to just sit around chatting, picking at the chicken, having a fag, singing a song...



Mutya is definitely my favourite.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 6, 2009)

I realised Coolio was a nob when he started impromptu rapping at A1 boy. It was so cringey, liek A1 boy just sat there looking uncomfortable and nervously smiling.

It was like rap rape.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2009)

He got rap-ed.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2009)

I like La Toya. She could have 'a journey'. That'd be nice.

I like Mutya too - don't think there's any fakery there. Completely different to how I imagined her - I didn't even know who she was before the first night 

I lie Terry, but reckon he could be a nob if the opportunity arose. And I also like Michele, seems a nice person. Verne seems okay too - very quiet though. 

Don't worry kenny - I'll back you up on the Tina front - my hatred is becoming slightly obsessive, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 6, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Mutya is definitely my favourite.



a good thing about mutya being on there is that it's prompted me to listen to my sugababes CDs again - i stopped listening to them once mutya left (even sold some tickets i had to go and see them) and haven't been able to bring myself to listen to them again as i now hate the current sugababes so very, very much. stop just bloody standing there in your tight skirts *trying* to look sultry!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> I like La Toya. She could have 'a journey'. That'd be nice.
> 
> I like Mutya too - don't think there's any fakery there. Completely different to how I imagined her - I didn't even know who she was before the first night
> 
> ...



I approve of this post.

I think its in Terry's personality to be a knob, but if he does, it will be an honest way. If that makes sense. 

Like I said about Tina earlier in the thread, my Mum and all her friends are like a big gang of Tina's of varying shades. 

*sob*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 6, 2009)

I worry a bit about disliking Tina. Do I dislike her because she's a nasty person, or just because I find her habits distasteful iyswim?


----------



## Sadken (Jan 6, 2009)

Cheers, VP.  Good to know I can count on your steel like last BB.  We could make ourselves like a Mel Gibson/Danny Glover style duo who hook up to fight evil whenever BB is on if you like.  I'm relaxed about being either one, although Mel slightly less so, obviously.

Re: Terry - he genuinely is a good bloke and he is acting just the way he does on his radio shows.  He's funny, charismatic and well informed.  I reckon he is the winner.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 6, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I think its in Terry's personality to be a knob, but if he does, it will be an honest way. If that makes sense.



Spot on.  He was insufferable at times in the 90s but he is a good bloke these days.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I worry a bit about disliking Tina. Do I dislike her because she's a nasty person, or just because I find her habits distasteful iyswim?



Shall we just all agree to hate her because she sounds like her family might have been poor when she was growing up?  That way, nobody is offended.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 6, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Shall we just all agree to hate her because she sounds like her family might have been poor when she was growing up?  That way, nobody is offended.



 Exactly! So wrong


----------



## foo (Jan 6, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Cheers, VP.  Good to know I can count on your steel like last BB.  We could make ourselves like a Mel Gibson/Danny Glover style duo who hook up to fight evil whenever BB is on if you like.  I'm relaxed about being either one, although Mel slightly less so, obviously.
> 
> Re: Terry - he genuinely is a good bloke and he is acting just the way he does on his radio shows.  He's funny, charismatic and well informed.  I reckon he is the winner.



make your fuckin mind up ken, you said Coolio and LaToya on the last page.

you did. cos i saw you.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 6, 2009)

foo said:


> make your fuckin mind up ken, you said Coolio and LaToya on the last page.
> 
> you did. cos i saw you.



Didn't I say Terry, Coolio or La Toya in that order?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2009)

VP: Fighting for CBB Justice:


----------



## Sadken (Jan 6, 2009)

Sadken said:


> It's between Terry, Coolio & La Toya for me in that order.



And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> VP: Fighting for CBB Justice:



Did you just take that picture then?


----------



## Sadken (Jan 6, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> VP: Fighting for CBB Justice:



I really seriously am gettin too old for this shit.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Did you just take that picture then?



Yes. My New Year diet is working already, don't you think? And who knew starting to eat meat again would turn me into such a bad ass?


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 6, 2009)

Sadken said:


> And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance...



choosing coolio or latoya over is the mark of a definite fool.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yes. My New Year diet is working already, don't you think? And who knew starting to eat meat again would turn me into such a bad ass?



You were already bad ass.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2009)

I already had a bad ass.


----------



## foo (Jan 6, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Didn't I say Terry, Coolio or La Toya in that order?



yes. yes you did. 

my bad. 

i'm just not quick enough for this.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Not much about Tommy from the BBwtachers today: is he better/worse/edited out?


According to the tabs today, Tommy has had a go at Coolio for being sexist.  I'm assuming that'll be aired tonight.  Tommy confusing irony and hypocrisy once more.

To chip in re Michelle: her singing was terrible, but she seemed to be enjoying her performance.  That counts for a lot in my book.


----------



## snackhead (Jan 6, 2009)

Right now in the house, Terry's been ordered to wear a full King outfit including a pimp cape and bell , other housemates have to do everything for him, Verne's been ferrying him around on his scooter, Lucy's been peeling grapes.

Michelle's been teaching Verne how to speak Geordie, he reckons it sounds just like Jamaican, especially "aye man"


----------



## snackhead (Jan 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Not much about Tommy from the BBwtachers today: is he better/worse/edited out?



He's been in the gym this afternoon, he was up late last night swapping "my manor was harder than yours when I was a kid" stories with Coolio and Terry.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 6, 2009)

Enough about Tommy!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 6, 2009)

snackhead said:


> Right now in the house, Terry's been ordered to wear a full King outfit including a pimp cape and bell , other housemates have to do everything for him, Verne's been ferrying him around on his scooter, Lucy's been peeling grapes.
> 
> Michelle's been teaching Verne how to speak Geordie, he reckons it sounds just like Jamaican, especially "aye man"



Has anyone cocked up with Verne yet and called him a dwarf or a midget or whichever of the ones he isn't?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Enough about Tommy!



Yeh, Tommy is boring.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 6, 2009)

Tommy should either have a pair of tits surgically grafted onto his face or get the hell out of the house and back to "Scotland" or wherever it is he _claims_ to be from.  Myself, I've never heard of it.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Has anyone cocked up with Verne yet and called him a dwarf or a midget or whichever of the ones he isn't?



They've been surprisingly unpatronising haven't they?

What is he though? He is sooooooooo small, smaller than a midget I'm SURE.


----------



## trevhagl (Jan 6, 2009)

I've never seen such great entertainment on the box as last night 9-10PM

I was watching a Frankie Boyle DVD


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 6, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> They've been surprisingly unpatronising haven't they?
> 
> What is he though? He is sooooooooo small, smaller than a midget I'm SURE.




Dwarf! He's a dwarf. Wikipedia says so.


----------



## foo (Jan 6, 2009)

i got that for my son for xmas trev.

now piss off this thread there's a good chap  we know you hate Big Brother.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2009)

According to Wikipedia, Verne Troyer is a sex addict.


----------



## foo (Jan 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Dwarf! He's a dwarf. Wikipedia says so.



i didn't think there was a difference. i just thought dwarf was the preferred term these days. i think midget sounds better myself. 

didn't they say Verne is one of the smallest people in the world? or am i misremembering?


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 6, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> According to Wikipedia, Verne Troyer is a sex addict.



Yeah I knew that, he's a total alky apparently aswell. I read this all in Now magazine.


----------



## trevhagl (Jan 6, 2009)

foo said:


> i got that for my son for xmas trev.
> 
> now piss off this thread there's a good chap  we know you hate Big Brother.



He won't be disappointed, fucking hilarious


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 6, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Tommy should either have a pair of tits surgically grafted onto his face or get the hell out of the house and back to "Scotland" or wherever it is he _claims_ to be from.  Myself, I've never heard of it.


What the hell are you on about?  Or shouldn't I ask?


----------



## foo (Jan 6, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Yeh, Tommy is boring.



he really bloody is isn't he.

just looking at him makes me yawn.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> What the hell are you on about?  Or shouldn't I ask?



Are you one of these so called 'scotchmen'?


----------



## snackhead (Jan 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Has anyone cocked up with Verne yet and called him a dwarf or a midget or whichever of the ones he isn't?



Nope, cos he's coming across as a well hard fucker who shouldn't be messed with, especially when he's wearing his sinister sunglasses. Early yesterday afternoon he was sat on that scooter getting up in a can of beer that was as big as his head.

I'll be surprised if there's a single poor Mikey moment in this BB run.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 6, 2009)

foo said:


> i didn't think there was a difference. i just thought dwarf was the preferred term these days. i think midget sounds better myself.
> 
> didn't they say Verne is one of the smallest people in the world? or am i misremembering?



I am just going by Wikipedia. I can't be arsed to search on midgetism as well.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 6, 2009)

snackhead said:


> Nope, cos he's coming across as a well hard fucker who shouldn't be messed with, especially when he's wearing his sinister sunglasses. Early yesterday afternoon he was sat on that scooter getting up in a can of beer that was a big as his head.
> 
> I'll be surprised if there's a single poor Mikey moment in this BB run.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 6, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Are you one of these so called 'scotchmen'?


Self-proclaimed so-called.  

Tell me, is it true you people have tails?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2009)

Would you mess with a sex addict dwarf on a scooter? I know I wouldn't.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2009)

We've had the squwaking "Isn't he adoooooorable" bollocks though, quite a bit to be fair.


----------



## foo (Jan 6, 2009)

yeh, and Ulrika talked to him in a baby voice irrc.

i really like his giggle. i could want him to win just for his giggle but i want Mutya to win. then Terry.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 6, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Self-proclaimed so-called.
> 
> Tell me, is it true you people have tails?



*big willies.

And yes.  So very, very true.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 6, 2009)

foo said:


> i didn't think there was a difference. i just thought dwarf was the preferred term these days. i think midget sounds better myself.


Dwarfism is the term for the medical condition whereas midget is more of your colloquialism - some people frown on the latter as its seen as potentially derisory whereas the former is used by medical professionals.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2009)

I am holding out for a boozed up scooter rampage myself.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 6, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> We've had the squwaking "Isn't he adoooooorable" bollocks though, quite a bit to be fair.



Yeah, absolutely fucking loads of it.  Considering he made a huge point of saying - in quite a narky voice as well, i thought.  As if he makes this point several times a day every day forever - that he didn't want or appreciate any of that treatment.


----------



## foo (Jan 6, 2009)

cheers Paulie, i wonder why midget' is more potentially dirisory though (or am i being thick?)


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 6, 2009)

foo said:


> i want Mutya to win.



i do too. not sure if i've mentioned that.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 6, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am holding out for a boozed up scooter rampage myself.



Isn't he a cranker as well? A boozy cranker? Or just a corner pisser? If I had Sky I would know this.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> i do too. not sure if i've mentioned that.



I think you should mention it again to be sure.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 6, 2009)

foo said:


> cheers Paulie, i wonder why midget' is more potentially dirisory though



Dwarf makes me think of trolls and fairies.  Midget makes me think of pornography.  I'd say it was down to each individual wee person to make their own minds up as to which they prefer but, certainly, we need more words.


----------



## snackhead (Jan 6, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am holding out for a boozed up scooter rampage myself.



and I'm holding out for BB to whack Verne's sex tape up on the house plasma 

http://www.tmz.com/2008/06/25/mini-me-sex-tape-avert-your-eyes/


----------



## foo (Jan 6, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Midget makes me think of pornography.



okaaaay....






<goes to check ken's fb 'boxes' page>


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 6, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I think you should mention it again to be sure.



i want mutya to win this competition.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2009)

snackhead said:


> and I'm holding out for BB to whack Verne's sex tape up on the house plasma
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2008/06/25/mini-me-sex-tape-avert-your-eyes/



The tongue.

*does a little vomit*


----------



## Sadken (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh, by the way, whoever complained about the BB Work Geordie's pronunciation of Mutya's name, he is doing it right, isn't he?  Moo-tee-ya.  As in "Don't panic, panic, Mutya don't act erratic".







I'll get me coat.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 6, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Oh, by the way, whoever complained about the BB Work Geordie's pronunciation of Mutya's name, he is doing it right, isn't he?  Moo-tee-ya.  As in "Don't panic, panic, Mutya don't act erratic".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it does has three syllabls but as Marcus is a Geordie he stresses the middle one. I don't think it's Mut-yah.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> The tongue.
> 
> *does a little vomit*



It made my weewee do a little vomit.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> It made my weewee do a little vomit.



You disgust me.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 6, 2009)

foo said:


> cheers Paulie, i wonder why midget' is more potentially dirisory though (or am i being thick?)


Not sure really, its just another thing to swaddle the mind i reckon.

But on a merrier note, i've been searching and found out why Verne isn't the smallest person in the world - it's cos this bloke is and he recently met the tallest man in the world.







_Tallest man in the world, Bao Xishun met up with He Pingping who claims to be the world’s shortest man and they both hail from the same region of Inner Mongolia. They shook their hands in the photoshoot and He Pingping looked drastically tiny when in comparison with Bao Xishun. Bao Xishun was recently married to a 28 year old saleswoman from his hometown and was confirmed last year as the world’s tallest man while He Pingping seeks to be registered as the world’s shortest man although he could be disappointed by the current holder of the title Lin yih Chin who was measured at 67.5cm opposed to He Pingping’s 73cm._

[/derail]


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> You disgust me.



I know what disgust does for you.


----------



## foo (Jan 6, 2009)

yeh, i saw that programme. he's the little bloke who did some brilliant (if a little scary) dancing.


----------



## snackhead (Jan 6, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> The tongue.
> 
> *does a little vomit*



Some of the comments......

35. wow. about time Verne Troyer made a sex tape. ive always wondered what he looked like naked...... dont hate on midgets!!!!!! i love midgets. verne and wee man are HOT!!!!!! i would do them.... mmmmm...


60. OMG JUST THE PICTURE ALONE MADE ME ILL I HAVE NOT EVEN OPENED THE VIDEO. JUST LOOK AT HIS TONGUE OHHH GOD PLEASE TAKE THIS OFF BEFORE I WATCH IT TMZ. IT LOOKS LIKE A BABY TONGING HIS MOTHER OK I JUST THREW UP

87. Actually I think she kinda looks like Amy Winehouse...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey, anyone who uses their tongue like that in a random not-being-kissed-back way gets a little vomit from me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2009)

can someone please describe this tongue thing


----------



## Sadken (Jan 6, 2009)

foo said:


> yeh, i saw that programme. he's the little bloke who did some brilliant (if a little scary) dancing.



He's a little fucking douchebag!


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 6, 2009)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> can someone please describe this tongue thing



pokey tongue


----------



## foo (Jan 6, 2009)

Sadken said:


> He's a little fucking douchebag!



oh yeh, i remember, you got quite angry about him  he was pretty vicious wasn't he (if i remember correctly)


----------



## foo (Jan 6, 2009)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> can someone please describe this tongue thing



pokey tongue like he was trying to extract a clam. 

not sexy.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 6, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> pokey tongue



Top or bottom pokey?


----------



## foo (Jan 6, 2009)

top. in the vague direction of the woman's mouth. reminded me of a dog's lipstick tbf.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 6, 2009)

foo said:


> oh yeh, i remember, you got quite angry about him  he was pretty vicious wasn't he (if i remember correctly)



If I ever see him in the street, I'm dropkicking him!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 6, 2009)

foo said:


> top. in the vague direction of the woman's mouth.



Is she not snogging him back? 

Do we see Little Mini V?


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 6, 2009)

foo said:


> top. in the vague direction of the woman's mouth. reminded me of a dog's lipstick tbf.



oh god i just spluttered


----------



## foo (Jan 6, 2009)

see Mini V? yes, it's his mouth the tongue's coming out of you barmpot 

or didn't you mean that?

do you mean his willy?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is she not snogging him back?
> 
> Do we see Little Mini V?



They snogged for a bit, then she stopped but he started doing the tongue pokey thing. Then it ends. There's no sexy sexy bottom half stuff going on. It's like 30 seconds long, if that.


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 6, 2009)

i'm not letting you lot see my secret sex tape if that's how horrid you can be


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 6, 2009)

She looks really into it.

I don't think she's doing it for the money.

Sparks are flying.


----------



## foo (Jan 6, 2009)

well we don't _see _any bottom half sexy things going on - but i bet you it was happening!! 

i'm getting too into this aren't i.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 6, 2009)

foo said:


> see Mini V? yes, it's his mouth the tongue's coming out of you barmpot
> 
> or didn't you mean that?
> 
> do you mean his willy?



'Little' Mini V, yes.


----------



## foo (Jan 6, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> i'm not letting you lot see my secret sex tape if that's how horrid you can be



do you do that pokey tongue thing too then?

blimey.


 @ tanky.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh OK. No sexy things.

Onwards! What's happened to Ulrika's cheeks? Face cheeks?


----------



## foo (Jan 6, 2009)

she just hasn't had botox. we're not used to seeing that in women her age on the telly.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 6, 2009)

Did you see her face when they were told they'd have to act out what they are most famous for?  She was clearly thinking "Fuuuuuuuuuckin' 'ell......here comes the Sven impersonator..."


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 6, 2009)

foo said:


> she just hasn't had botox. we're not used to seeing that in women her age on the telly.





You see what I mean though? In the intro bit she didn't look like someone who would have cheeks like that. No potential for it at all.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 6, 2009)

Anyone see the Star front page?



			
				Daily Star said:
			
		

> B BRO IN AXE CRISIS
> Ratings plummet as babes get boot
> *
> EXCLUSIVE*
> ...


The thing is, they're both boring!  Nobody would bat an eye if either went.

(Oh, and "moaning Terry".  Lol.  He bins a "sex bomb" and a "controversial beauty" so he's "moaning Terry").


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 6, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Did you see her face when they were told they'd have to act out what they are most famous for?  She was clearly thinking "Fuuuuuuuuuckin' 'ell......here comes the Sven impersonator..."



She's famous for the most depressing stuff.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 6, 2009)

I am warming (slightly) to Terry and Heaton. SLIGHTLY. 



Tank Girl said:


> he has his moments, but mostly he's a dick.


Mmhmm so is. 



electrogirl said:


> Latoya miming to an MJ song was super weird and cringey.


*nods* 



Sadken said:


> I just mean she keeps banging on about it like it's all tiny and pert and it just is not at all.


She never said it was tiny!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2009)

The Star is wrong - it got 5 million on the first night and has had 3-4 million a night since


----------



## foo (Jan 6, 2009)

the Star's just pissed off cos their booby girl has got the chop.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 6, 2009)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> The Star is wrong - it got 5 million on the first night and has had 3-4 million a night since


It is also wrong that people will stop watching in droves if the "sex bomb" or "controversial beauty" are evicted.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 6, 2009)

foo said:


> the Star's just pissed off cos their booby girl has got the chop.


I hope she goes.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 6, 2009)

I know somebody who works at the Star.  Two people, in fact.  Fuck that rag and their Fox Blood Splattered Poor Hating Wenches.  She is fucking vile, that girl.  She doesn't even have courage in her own, to be fair, completely wrong convictions.  Notice how she bottled out of really digging out Labour, like she had in the interview.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 6, 2009)

Daily Star in being wrong shocker! MORE AT 6!!1!!


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 6, 2009)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> The Star is wrong



that shocks me 



foo said:


> the Star's just pissed off cos their booby girl has got the chop.



oooh i hope she does go.


----------



## foo (Jan 6, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> I hope she goes.



oh yeh, i'm thinking she's already gone lol.  

i prefer Ulrika over her. 

thing is, for all Linda's (is that her name?) website gets 'a million hits a day' or whatever they said, and she's a pretty enough woman - she's actually very very unsexy isn't she. mad innit.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 6, 2009)

foo said:


> thing is, for all her website gets 'a million hits a day' or whatever they said, and she's a pretty enough woman - she's actually very very unsexy isn't she. mad innit.


Isn't she?

And incredibly dull.  Not unconnected, I'd say.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 6, 2009)

Pretty and sexy aren't the same thing.  She's not even that pretty anyway - she's got a Gargamel nose ffs!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 6, 2009)

Ken. You need to calm down lol. 


I prefer Ulrika over her too foo.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 6, 2009)

foo said:


> Linda's (is that her name?)


No; Lucy.

Linda Pinder.  As if.


----------



## foo (Jan 6, 2009)

d'you reckon she just pretends that's her name so she sounds posh then danny? 

i've just thought - i think Vern was in R Kelly's mental opera...


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 6, 2009)

foo said:


> d'you reckon she just pretends that's her name so she sounds posh then danny?
> 
> i've just thought - i think Vern was in R Kelly's mental opera...



nah that was a midget. a midget... a midget...a midget...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 6, 2009)

foo said:


> d'you reckon she just pretends that's her name so she sounds posh then danny?


No, I reckon her name really is Lucy.  (  ).


----------



## foo (Jan 6, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> No, I reckon her name really is Lucy.  (  ).



oh gotcha  sorry didn't read your post properly. got distracted by the mutt.

Linda Pinder


----------



## foo (Jan 6, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> nah that was a midget. a midget... a midget...a midget...



did you watch it? 

i did. all the way through. i was gripped.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2009)

foo said:


> d'you reckon she just pretends that's her name so she sounds posh then danny?
> 
> i've just thought - i think Vern was in R Kelly's mental opera...



Trapped In The Closet?



I believe R Kelley describes it as 'hip hopera'


----------



## foo (Jan 6, 2009)

yeh, that's the one


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 6, 2009)

foo said:


> Linda Pinder


See?


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 6, 2009)

foo said:


> did you watch it?
> 
> i did. all the way through. i was gripped.



Yeah I've watched it more than once! It is mesmerising.

I almost want to watch it now.

So many good bits, like when R Kelly sings 'and hen i found a rubber..'

GROSS.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 6, 2009)

I just came over all "I'm posting too much on this thread".  But I checked, and it's fine.  I'm well within decency levels.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> I just came over all "I'm posting too much on this thread".  But I checked, and it's fine.  I'm well within decency levels.


----------



## foo (Jan 6, 2009)

i almost do too.. 

Gross indeed. and genius, in the sickest wierdest craziest saddest way. if there's another time capsule going up to space, they've got to stick it in there.


----------



## Madusa (Jan 6, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Yeah I've watched it more than once! It is mesmerising.
> 
> I almost want to watch it now.
> 
> ...



pmsl! I'd love to watch telly with you...I have a feeling we'd crack up at all the 'so wrong it's right' bits.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 6, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


>


Yes.  Thank you.  You make me look restrained.


----------



## foo (Jan 6, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> I just came over all "I'm posting too much on this thread".  But I checked, and it's fine.  I'm well within decency levels.



oh fuck 

<sits on hands>

oh well i've got to go to work soon anyway. 

jesus.


----------



## Madusa (Jan 6, 2009)

How's your facebook group going btw?

at eg.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes.  Thank you.  You make me look restrained.



I am a winner.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 6, 2009)

Madusa said:


> pmsl! I'd love to watch telly with you...I have a feeling we'd crack up at all the 'so wrong it's right' bits.



same as! Hollyoaks on it's own would be a treat!

It's got up to 16 members now. No heady heights I know but I'm hoping word of mouth will spread. 

It's just nice not to feel so alone, y'know?


----------



## Melinda (Jan 6, 2009)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> can someone please describe this tongue thing


I went to have a look  I didnt get far.


----------



## brix (Jan 6, 2009)

Make. Tina. Stop. Talking.


----------



## aqua (Jan 6, 2009)

does tina ever leave the bedroom?


----------



## Onslow (Jan 6, 2009)

how MENTAL is Le Toyas marriage story?!?!?!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2009)

Onslow said:


> how MENTAL is Le Toyas marriage story?!?!?!



innit.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 6, 2009)

Onslow said:


> how MENTAL is Le Toyas marriage story?!?!?!


Is it 100% true, though?  Really really?

I mean, I know the Jackson's are all fucked up, but that's pretty far fucked up.  Wow.


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 6, 2009)

<fingers crossed that it's lucy to go>


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 6, 2009)

purplex said:


> I just hope this remains a nice CBB, I'd be happy for little of note to happen tbh.
> After the bullying in the last two series, I hope we can return to the halcyon days of kenzie, bez, bridgette et. al.



'Yeah, I'm Yackie.'


----------



## snackhead (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm happy Ben was saved - he looks like he's going to cry!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2009)

Linda Pinder to go!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 6, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Linda Pinder to go!


Lucy was puce, ee.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 6, 2009)

i need to get of digital spy.....


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 6, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Linda Pinder to go!



Ha I've started calling her that too!

LOVE Latoya's tiny writing.

Comedy genius.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 6, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Ha I've started calling her that too!
> 
> LOVE Latoya's tiny writing.
> 
> Comedy genius.



What do we want?  Ben saved.  I think.  Well, I've not been around people much.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2009)

BBC




			
				BBC said:
			
		

> Broadcaster Christian, who did not vote, nominated Jonsson for having the biggest ego, Pinder for being the least talented and Adams for having the least integrity of the housemates.



He really didn't, though.  The BBC are so feckin literal.


----------



## foo (Jan 7, 2009)

aren't they just. 

did anyone see Terry having to explain himself to the rest of the house? i just wondered how that went down..


----------



## Me76 (Jan 7, 2009)

Haven't watched the 11pm show from last night yet but I have to say that watching them impersonate each other in the early show was one of the funniest things I have seen for ages.  They were really cutting and bitchy about each other.  Loved it!!!!


----------



## Rollem (Jan 7, 2009)

Me76 said:


> They were really cutting and bitchy about each other.  Loved it!!!!


it was interseting that ulrika chose to be 'cutting and bitchy' in the ashtray, as opposed to in front of the ben who she was impersonating.

was funny watching lucy's face when michelle was impersonating her  not sure she liked alot of what michelle was saying


----------



## girasol (Jan 7, 2009)

Me76 said:


> Haven't watched the 11pm show from last night yet but I have to say that watching them impersonate each other in the early show was one of the funniest things I have seen for ages.  They were really cutting and bitchy about each other.  Loved it!!!!



I thought that too, then I started thinking that maybe I was being silly...   But yes, I thought last night's show was one of the best ever 

The most shocking thing about Latoya's story was how she started talking about it.  And then she couldn't stop until it was all said.  She obviously needed to let the world know what happened to her.  I hope it helped her.

Everyone in the Jackson family speaks in the same quiet way, don't they?  

Seeing how each one of them reacted to their abusive/controlled childhoods is quite an eye opener too, in terms of how even people from the same family can be so different from one another.  But also so similar.

p.s. didn't see the 11 pm show...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2009)

I love this thread - saves me having to watch the show at all - I find it too toe-curling and/or boring on the actual telly.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 7, 2009)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> I love this thread - saves me having to watch the show at all - I find it too toe-curling and/or boring on the actual telly.



Me too


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2009)

foo said:


> aren't they just.
> 
> did anyone see Terry having to explain himself to the rest of the house? i just wondered how that went down..


The late show cut him short with the credits.  If I was him I'd just say "watch the tapes when you get out".

Loved the impersonations.  I'd like to have seen La Toya's Tommy.  Did she shout?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 7, 2009)

_Can_ she shout?


----------



## girasol (Jan 7, 2009)

She was speaking a lot louder than usual


----------



## Sadken (Jan 7, 2009)

Maybe she is like Mum-Ra the Ever Living?


----------



## Pieface (Jan 7, 2009)

I watched it and it was boring 

But Mutya does seem very nice, which is nice.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 7, 2009)

Is Tommy being sponsored by Philosophy Football? That's three of their shirts I've seen him wearing now.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2009)

imposs1904 said:


> Is Tommy being sponsored by Philosophy Football? That's three of their shirts I've seen him wearing now.


Well done.  I spotted two.


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 7, 2009)

PieEye said:


> I watched it and it was boring



you expect to much. what do you want, war?



PieEye said:


> But Mutya does seem very nice, which is nice.




yes she does. she seems very nice indeed. tanky said she could come round for sunday lunch if she wanted.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2009)

Do you want Mutya to win or something dodgepot?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> yes she does. she seems very nice indeed. tanky said she could come round for sunday lunch if she wanted.



I should say she'd rather enjoy herself round at yours  - I thought it was ace when she said she'd be happy with a bloke without money, so long as he looks after her when he's at hers....and then pretty much specified that by looking after her, she meant by making her 'lots of cups of teas'.   

And I did genuinely think 'she ought to go and live round at Tanky and dodgepots' when she said that, too. 
It'd be a simple life, but a happy one. Tanky and Mutya lounging in the bedroom in their pyjamas and dodgepot making them endlessly happy by providing constant cups of teas. 



I like her too, btw. 
She seems very much herself, so she is now in the lead with Terry (in my mind, at least).


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not too sure we've got room for mutya and all her dogs


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh well.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2009)

I feel quite sad now. 

And I expect Mutya would too, if she knew what she'd lost.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 7, 2009)

she can still come round for tea though


----------



## foo (Jan 7, 2009)

sheothebudworths said:


> I should say she'd rather enjoy herself round at yours  - I thought it was ace when she said she'd be happy with a bloke without money, so long as he looks after her when he's at hers....and then pretty much specified that by looking after her, she meant by making her 'lots of cups of teas'.
> 
> And I did genuinely think 'she ought to go and live round at Tanky and dodgepots' when she said that, too.
> It'd be a simple life, but a happy one. Tanky and Mutya lounging in the bedroom in their pyjamas and dodgepot making them endlessly happy by providing constant cups of teas.
> ...



ha. very much my thoughts last night too  

you and me sheo. you can't deny it. <does pointy forhead thing>


----------



## foo (Jan 7, 2009)

i do want mutya to say her own name at some point. they all call her different versions in the house too! most confusing.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 7, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Well done.  I spotted two.



The third one was being worn by LaToya when she was impersonating Tommy. 

Oh, and Terry was wearing the Shankly one last night. I'm guessing it was Tommy's.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 7, 2009)

foo said:


> i do want mutya to say her own name at some point. they all call her different versions in the house too! most confusing.



http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=zdywGS0-KtU


----------



## foo (Jan 7, 2009)

ooooooooooooooooh!  i remember that song but didn't realise the lyric 'muteeyah'! 

well there ya go. i'm wrong.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 7, 2009)

foo said:


> ooooooooooooooooh!  i remember that song but didn't realise the lyric 'muteeyah'!
> 
> well there ya go. i'm wrong.


----------



## purplex (Jan 7, 2009)

sheothebudworths said:


> She seems very much herself, so she is now in the lead with Terry (in my mind, at least).



25-1 on paddy power yesterday which is a bargain.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2009)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> I love this thread - saves me having to watch the show at all - I find it too toe-curling and/or boring on the actual telly.



Surprisingly, I have barely watched it myself. When it actually has been on, I have only payed the slightest bit of attention.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2009)

purplex said:


> 25-1 on paddy power yesterday which is a bargain.



Oh God - now you've got me started...... 



Fiver on terry and a fiver on Mutya (at 29!)....


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 7, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Surprisingly, I have barely watched it myself. When it actually has been on, I have only payed the slightest bit of attention.



i pay full attention and take notes.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2009)

Would you like some free money dodgepot?


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 7, 2009)

yes please 

<waits for sheo's "amusing" reply>


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 7, 2009)

I was going to have a go at betting, but the whole process was too tedious for me.

could you stick a fiver on mutya for me please sheo?


----------



## Pieface (Jan 7, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> could you stick a fiver on mutya for me please sheo?



Don't do it sheo!
She's being devious!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> <waits for sheo's "amusing" reply>


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> I was going to have a go at betting, but the whole process was too tedious for me.
> 
> could you stick a fiver on mutya for me please sheo?







PieEye said:


> Don't do it sheo!
> She's being devious!





I've actually put £6 on her (and £5.19 on Terence) cos I already had £1.19 (wooooohooooooooo!!!) in my betfair account and a tenner was the minimum I could add to my account, so lets say that...ooooooooohhhh.....25p of that bet is yours Tanky. 

Although I may lay her off later, in which case none of it is yours. 

Lets be sure about one thing though - whatever I _do_ do, I'm absolutely bound to lose - cos as you may recall, I am shit fucking hot at being crap at gambling on BB.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 7, 2009)

sheothebudworths said:


> Although I may lay her off later, in which case none of it is yours.


you're going to do what with her?!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2009)

Tina.

Tina, Tina, Tina.

*shakes head*


----------



## zoooo (Jan 7, 2009)

Bwahaha! I finally saw how small LaToya wrote 'Ben' on her card.

hehheheheh.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2009)

Why does that keep happening to Michelle?


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 8, 2009)

zoooo said:


> Bwahaha! I finally saw how small LaToya wrote 'Ben' on her card.
> 
> hehheheheh.



I love her if only for that. She did a good Coolio impression to. And I'm starting to love her deadeyes, there was literally no reaction to that joke packet of peanuts. 

WTF is that Tommy on about Michelle? I love the fact they were all just trying to say 'mate, I/she would never touch you with a bargepole'

His hair makes me actually sick.

Ulrika was being a bit of a dick, everytime I see Tina, even when she isn't the main focus, she is in the background giving another bored person a speech beginning 'the thing about me is....'


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 8, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> WTF is that Tommy on about Michelle? I love the fact they were all just trying to say 'mate, I/she would never touch you with a bargepole'


He genuinely thinks in different circumstances they could have got it on, she is just gobsmacked that it would cross his mind.


----------



## foo (Jan 8, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> WTF is that Tommy on about Michelle? I love the fact they were all just trying to say 'mate, I/she would never touch you with a bargepole'



i know. she was really trying to be sweet about it but....as if 

this CBB is surprisingly good natured, d'you reckon this is because of the way it's being edited?


----------



## Geri (Jan 8, 2009)

He made such an idiot of himself - I was cringing with embarrassment.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 8, 2009)

foo said:


> i know. she was really trying to be sweet about it but....as if


She hasn't heard of him, or she'd know he was a luurrrve machine, a huggin' kissin' fiend.


----------



## foo (Jan 8, 2009)

is he a bit of a stud then? i thought he was Mister Family Man.

or am i missing one of your cracking jokes again danny....?  it's early ok?


----------



## Rollem (Jan 8, 2009)

sheothebudworths said:


> in my betfair account


why do i find it amusing that you have a betfair account?


----------



## newbie (Jan 8, 2009)

Geri said:


> He made such an idiot of himself - I was cringing with embarrassment.



I thought U got it right when she said he's a politician with 'dignity' while the rest of them are just in showbiz and don't mind being paid to be embarrassed & embarrassing.

I wonder how much she knows about the dignity in his recent past?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 8, 2009)

foo said:


> is he a bit of a stud then? i thought he was Mister Family Man.
> 
> or am i missing one of your cracking jokes again danny....?  it's early ok?


  You know, of course, about what newbie delicately calls his recent past?  Search P&P if you don't.


----------



## newbie (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm sure there are plenty of people who will say he's always lacked political or personal dignity, but it's in the last couple of years that it's all been shredded.

the Wikipedia short version is
"In 2006 he won a libel action against the News of the World despite several members of his then party confirming that the allegations of affairs were indeed true. On Sunday 16 December 2007 Tommy Sheridan was charged with perjury [3] In the following weeks half a dozen of his relations and colleagues were also charged."


----------



## foo (Jan 8, 2009)

ah, it all becomes clear now. i knew none of that. 

cheers.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 8, 2009)

I only saw 18 mins at the end last night cos I was out fighting crime till quite late.  What happened?


----------



## foo (Jan 8, 2009)

plonko thought the public would think him and Michelle were 'carrying on' because they had a dance.

wot a conceited nob. 

Michelle's face was a picture!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2009)

Sadken said:


> What happened?



Failed celebrities sat around talking about which of the other failed celebrities is the most crap. Some people watched it and paid to vote on their opinion of the crapness. 

/leaves thread


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2009)

foo said:


> plonko thought the public would think him and Michelle were 'carrying on' because they had a dance.
> 
> wot a conceited nob.
> 
> Michelle's face was a picture!



It was brilliant. She couldn't have had a more perfect expression for that situation.


----------



## foo (Jan 8, 2009)

her and Ben giving each other the wide eye as plonko droned on thinking they didn't understand what he meant cracked me up  they understood alright, they just thought he was a tool for even thinking it in the first place!


----------



## Melinda (Jan 8, 2009)

Michelle is so whiny.

wtf is she crying for?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 8, 2009)

Cos she's realised that she secretly fancies Terry Xian but realises that their love will never be consumated as he only has eyes for hisself.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 8, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Michelle is so whiny.
> 
> wtf is she crying for?


She is reduced to tears because a bald swinger thinks they could ever get it on.


----------



## newbie (Jan 8, 2009)

foo said:


> her and Ben giving each other the wide eye as plonko droned on thinking they didn't understand what he meant cracked me up  they understood alright, they just thought he was a tool for even thinking it in the first place!



tbf after his sex life was all over the NotW it's not a big surprise he thinks carefully about even the most innocent action in public.  Esp as he's got a trial for perjury coming up and the screws want their money back.  He can't expect an easy ride from them or their stablemates and really won't want to hand them ammunition for painting him as a flirt or a lech.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

What's Verne been up to? Or down to? Or whichever.


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Failed celebrities sat around talking about which of the other failed celebrities is the most crap. Some people watched it and paid to vote on their opinion of the crapness.
> 
> /leaves thread



good post.


----------



## foo (Jan 8, 2009)

Vern's been giggling.

i love his giggle.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 8, 2009)

foo said:


> Vern's been giggling.
> 
> i love his giggle.


Coolio had it down to a hemdemisemiquaver.  Very funny, I thought.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 8, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> She is reduced to tears because a bald swinger thinks they could ever get it on.



That was quite funny, because his explanation was made all the more awkward and circuitous because Tommy *really* didnt want to mention his own scandals and lies. 

Im quite put off Michelle's tears, totally OTT. 

And omg, Ulrika and fucking victimhood. She is such a lowdown snarky bitch as well. Ugh.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 8, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Coolio had it down to a hemdemisemiquaver.  Very funny, I thought.


Him impersonating Coolio bragging abou knocking his kids in the head was too funny!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 8, 2009)

I know Big Brother totally set up Terry the way they described his nominations, but she should know better if she's watched the programme.  She shouldn't be taking it to heart, which she is, despite her protestations.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 8, 2009)

newbie said:


> He can't expect an easy ride from them or their stablemates and really won't want to hand them ammunition *for painting him as a flirt or a lech.*



He's pretty adept at doing that by his own behaviour frankly, no-one has to invent or 'paint' it.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 8, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> I know Big Brother totally set up Terry the way they described his nominations, but she should know better if she's watched the programme.  She shouldn't be taking it to heart, which she is, despite her protestations.


that's the funniest bit about it for me, the way she keeps saying "i'm not bothered about it, its just that....."


----------



## Melinda (Jan 8, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> I know Big Brother totally set up Terry the way they described his nominations, but she should know better if she's watched the programme.  She shouldn't be taking it to heart, which she is, despite her protestations.


God she was pathetic. "Im off to bed."

She knew being nominated at sometime on the show was a near certainty- yet still she is shocked. Huge ego and shocking insecurity are such turn offs.


----------



## newbie (Jan 8, 2009)

sure,. hence him overemphasising his innocence during the dance


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 8, 2009)

newbie said:


> sure,. hence him overemphasising his innocence during the dance


Indeed.  She was thinking "I'm having a laugh, and I'm dancing with a granddad".  _He_ was thinking "Hmmm, if only the cameras weren't here, you little minx, you".  Almost visibly rubbing his thighs.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

God, it sounds great and sick-in-the-mouth at the same time. This is the essential trouble with CBB. I would much rather, as I keep saying, read this thread than watch it


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> God, it sounds great and sick-in-the-mouth at the same time. This is the essential trouble with CBB. I would much rather, as I keep saying, read this thread than watch it



I reckon all of us should stop watching it, and just read this thread.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 8, 2009)

I do believe that if you google 'Sick in the mouth' you will find  a photo of Tina sitting in her fucking pants on the edge of her bed, swigging coke from a 2ltr bottle- with a single roller clinging to her bedraggled head.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I reckon all of us should stop watching it, and just read this thread.



We could vote on someone to watch it each evening and write a full report.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 8, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I reckon all of us should stop watching it, and just read this thread.


  How would that work, then?

Worth a try...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> How would that work, then?
> 
> Worth a try...



I reckon it would just filter through to us, through the aether.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

Melinda said:


> I do believe that if you google 'Sick in the mouth' you will find  a photo of Tina sitting in her fucking pants on the edge of her bed, swigging coke from a 2ltr bottle- with a single roller clinging to her bedraggled head.



I really love/hate the bits where I have to scrunch up my shoulders, cover my eyes and go 'Eeeeeeeeeeek' really quietly


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I really love/hate the bits where I have to scrunch up my shoulders, cover my eyes and go 'Eeeeeeeeeeek' really quietly


  That's the point, isn't it?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> That's the point, isn't it?



It is why I am watching.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

I get scared I'll be haunted by something. I can still see Mcrick bending over in his tent pance on really low days.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 8, 2009)

Now did you really have to go and say that? Uneccessary 

Did you see the horror on him of Wife Swap with Edwina Currie?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Now did you really have to go and say that? Uneccessary
> 
> Did you see the horror on him of Wife Swap with Edwina Currie?



I thought I had blocked that from my mind.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Now did you really have to go and say that? Uneccessary
> 
> Did you see the horror on him of Wife Swap with Edwina Currie?



We vote YOU to watch n report tonight!


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 8, 2009)

Melinda said:


> I do believe that if you google 'Sick in the mouth' you will find  a photo of Tina sitting in her fucking pants on the edge of her bed, swigging coke from a 2ltr bottle- with a single roller clinging to her bedraggled head.





Mind, it was diet coke.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 8, 2009)

Melinda said:


> I do believe that if you google 'Sick in the mouth' you will find  a photo of Tina sitting in her fucking pants on the edge of her bed, swigging coke from a 2ltr bottle- with a single roller clinging to her bedraggled head.



Talking about how her tits are rubbish but she has a great arse and minge

**gags**


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 8, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Indeed.  She was thinking "I'm having a laugh, and I'm dancing with a granddad".  _He_ was thinking "Hmmm, if only the cameras weren't here, you little minx, you".  Almost visibly rubbing his thighs.




I don't know. He's a good looking bloke. If it wasn't for the shit politics . . . .


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Talking about how her tits are rubbish but she has a great arse and minge
> 
> **gags**



Is she _still_ doing that?! I watched 10 mins days ago and she was talking about her arse and tits 

Is she stuck in a loop? Is it nerves, do you think, or she's just a wanker?


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 8, 2009)

foo said:


> Vern's been giggling.
> i love his giggle.


Ditto 



5t3IIa said:


> I get scared I'll be haunted by something. I can still see Mcrick bending over in his tent pance on really low days.


Thanks


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is she _still_ doing that?! I watched 10 mins days ago and she was talking about her arse and tits
> 
> Is she stuck in a loop? Is it nerves, do you think, or she's just a wanker?



Just a massive wanker, IMO.


----------



## Looby (Jan 8, 2009)

Awwwww, Latoya is very sweet. She just had to ask Coolio what spooning was.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 8, 2009)

I just felt quite touched by the Coolio/Latoya conversation about spooning. And especially his affectionately withering expression.

What is wrong with me?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2009)

milly molly said:


> I just felt quite touched by the Coolio/Latoya conversation about spooning. And especially his affectionately withering expression.
> 
> What is wrong with me?



I am really starting to like Latoya.


----------



## Looby (Jan 8, 2009)

Did you notice during the conversation between Ulrika and Terry at the beginning she was determined to get an insult in even though the moment had passed? She called him by her husbands name and started to say 'you're nothing like him' but Terry interrupted. When she finished her sentence it just sounded so deliberately bitchy. She said something about her husband being a do-er. How do you spell it btw. Doer, do-er?? 

I really dislike her.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 8, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am really starting to like Latoya.



I have hardly watche all week but initially disliked her cos I don't like women doing little girl voice, but she does seem sort of unnatural but sweet. Like she is affected without knowing she's affected. Like in Breakfast at Tiffany's when some guy asks if Holly is a phony and the other says 'she's a genune phony; she actually believes all this crap' or something.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 8, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Did you notice during the conversation between Ulrika and Terry at the beginning she was determined to get an insult in even though the moment had passed? She called him by her husbands name and started to say 'you're nothing like him' but Terry interrupted. When she finished her sentence it just sounded so deliberately bitchy.
> 
> I really dislike her.



But if someone had voted me out, I'd probably sit around thinking of cunning ways to be bitchy to them. But that is because I am largely a knob.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2009)

milly molly said:


> I have hardly watche all week but initially disliked her cos I don't like women doing little girl voice, but she does seem sort of unnatural but sweet. Like she is affected without knowing she's affected. Like in Breakfast at Tiffany's when some guy asks if Holly is a phony and the other says 'she's a genune phony; she actually believes all this crap' or something.



I described her the other day as an alien from planet LA who is studying human emotions because she really wants to be human, or something.


----------



## Looby (Jan 8, 2009)

milly molly said:


> But if someone had voted me out, I'd probably sit around thinking of cunning ways to be bitchy to them. But that is because I am largely a knob.



But she's so fucking precious about it, someone had to be nominated. Tbh, I think she's proved that he wasn't far wrong.


----------



## Looby (Jan 8, 2009)

What is she wearing btw, she looks like a chewit.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

Finally watching!!!!

Coolio and LaToya = aaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww totally sweet and genuine 
Ulrika and Verne singing = 
Boyband's mum and the medals on the wall =  issues...
Chesney Hawk = oh, come on  Have some imaginaton BB Producer Bods. What, thought Rick Astley was too on-trend?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2009)

Chesney Hawkes was so two years ago.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 8, 2009)

Actually, it was on the radio as I was driving the other day and I really enjoyed belting it out, and was astounded by the fact that I seemed to know every word. Great song.

Though sometimes I wish I could have my brain cleaned out.


----------



## Looby (Jan 8, 2009)

Fucking hell, I really want to kill her.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

Ooo iz it? Ooo iz it? She can fuck off


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Fucking hell, I really want to kill her.



Ulrika?

Come oooon, come oooon, come ooooon, you're scared to fail


----------



## Looby (Jan 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ooo iz it? Ooo iz it? She can fuck off



Yep her too.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 8, 2009)

"will you tell hugh that I love him?" Oh yeah, you have to get someone to send messages, cos it's not like you're on tv saying stuff the whole time.

GRRRR.


----------



## Looby (Jan 8, 2009)

milly molly said:


> "will you tell hugh that I love him?" Oh yeah, you have to get someone to send messages, cos it's not like you're on tv saying stuff the whole time.
> 
> GRRRR.



Lol.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

What other even no-er marks are they gonna have on that cherry picker lol?

Rik Waller! *prays*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh Ulrika can sing


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm the only one posting. Come ba-ack!


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 8, 2009)

Ulrika's got a good voice eh ?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

themonkeyman said:


> Ulrika's got a good voice eh ?



Occasionally lol


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm the only one posting. Come ba-ack!



I am here!


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh Ulrika can sing



we are definitely listening to different things, 100% sure


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am here!



Yay!

I feel sor...pity Ulrika a bit. She's accidentally stuck in a no-it's-fine-making-flat-jokes-no-it's-fine-but loop, which I have experienced myself.

Barrymore! Ffs. Is he on BBLB?


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 8, 2009)

good to see Barrymoore isn't mental still, crikey


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 8, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am here!



Me too. Dill and I are here, cuddling on a sofa.

Oooh, Michael Barrymoore. Bless the dubious chap. And they didn't seem him. How humiliating.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2009)

Michael Barrymore: still mental.

And yes, he is on BBLB.

But I can't watch that anymore whilst that shitehawk haircut cunt is presenting it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

milly molly said:


> Me too. Dill and I are here, cuddling on a sofa.
> 
> Oooh, Michael Barrymoore. Bless the dubious chap. And they didn't seem him. How humiliating.



Dubious chap lol

Is there space for me on that sofa? There really isn't but I'm going to squeeze in anyway. No, no - it's better if it goes girl-boy-girl


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2009)

LOLZ at Chesney Hawke


----------



## Melinda (Jan 8, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> But I can't watch that anymore whilst that shitehawk haircut cunt is presenting it.


Im not watching-   is he the one with the GREAT hair and the too small skinny jeans?


----------



## brix (Jan 8, 2009)

Tina really reminds me of someone I used to know.  If you said you'd been to the moon, she'd say she'd been there twice.  It didn't matter what story you told - she could better it.  Whatever had happened to you had happened to her, but in a more extreme way.  

I don't see her any more.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Im not watching-   is he the one with the GREAT hair and the too small skinny jeans?



Yeh, that cunt.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

Every now and again all you can hear is That Woman going '...fucking...' and '...actually pissed missel...' and '....thing about...'. You can't see where it's coming from but _you know._


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 8, 2009)

Was that Chesney? I looked away at a crucial moment.



"I actually pissed myself". Fuck me, I am no sexist, but I really don't think that is very ladylike.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 8, 2009)

Wo! Ulrika looks proper trailer trash!


----------



## Melinda (Jan 8, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Yeh, that cunt.


You wish you were him!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2009)

Melinda said:


> You wish you were him!



Yeh, so I could kill myself in the face.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

Oooh man. Lucy is not going to win that one. I hope.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 8, 2009)

Coolio looks a bit crazy


----------



## Looby (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry, I've had to pause it as the outlaws rang and I was tricked into answering the phone.


----------



## SwizzleStiX (Jan 8, 2009)

Coolio gone a bit nuts..


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Sorry, I've had to pause it as the outlaws rang and I was tricked into answering the phone.



Oh ffs! Catch up! Come oooooooon


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

Rad Nance said:


> Coolio gone a bit nuts..



He got it a bit below the belt from Tory Tits tbf


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 8, 2009)

tory tits ?? Pinder ?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

themonkeyman said:


> tory tits ?? Pinder ?



Yep


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 8, 2009)

themonkeyman said:


> tory tits ?? Pinder ?



Yes, silly! Even I know that!


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 8, 2009)

milly molly said:


> Yes, silly! Even I know that!



oooooooooooh I am not silly, prove it lol


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 8, 2009)

ahh the little boy is getting paranoid


----------



## brix (Jan 8, 2009)

Someone else on this thread called her Facist Tits.  That was even better


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 8, 2009)

is she really facist ?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2009)

I know somebody has already pointed this out but: 

Nice pink tracksuit you have going on there, ulrika.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 8, 2009)

ulrika is hot


----------



## brix (Jan 8, 2009)

No just right-wing.  It was in the nature of a joke.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

That waving woman with the glasses looked like she was wearing a mask


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 8, 2009)

themonkeyman said:


> ulrika is hot



I must say that even though I do not approve of some of her sartorial choices, I do think that Ulrika is qite hot. I also quite like her. But, as can be proved by last summers BB thread, I don't exactly have my finger on the pulse of popular opinion.

I think Coolio has a nice, handsome, manly, sensible face.


----------



## Looby (Jan 8, 2009)

milly molly said:


> I must say that even though I do not approve of some of her sartorial choices, I do think that Ulrika is qite hot. I also quite like her. *But, as can be proved by last summers BB thread, I don't exactly have my finger on the pulse of popular opinion.*
> 
> I think Coolio has a nice, handsome, manly, sensible face.





Who was it you liked that everyone else hated. Or was it the other way round?


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 8, 2009)

that tina bird doesn't swear enough does she


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 8, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Who was it you liked that everyone else hated. Or was it the other way round?



Just seemed to be everyone. I would watch the occasional episode and dip into the thread and say things like 'I don't like that American and his horrible singing' and would be told I was wrong. And then I would say 'I like that skinny Northern Tory one that is kissing the rather vulgar lady' and, again, I would be told that I was wrong. I felt adrift and out of touch. It was a hard time.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

milly molly said:


> I think Coolio has a nice, handsome, manly, sensible face.



I hesitate to agree with you but he does have a good blokes mush.



themonkeyman said:


> that tina bird doesn't swear enough does she


----------



## Looby (Jan 8, 2009)

milly molly said:


> Just seemed to be everyone. I would watch the occasional episode and dip into the thread and say things like 'I don't like that American and his horrible singing' and would be told I was wrong. And then I would say 'I like that skinny Northern Tory one that is kissing the rather vulgar lady' and, again, I would be told that I was wrong. I felt adrift and out of touch. It was a hard time.



((((milly molly))))


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 8, 2009)

milly, dont worry about it, ulrika is alright, right with ya


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 8, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> ((((milly molly))))



I know. You expect a BB thread to be a nice friendly place full of like-minded people but not so. Dillinger was all about killing everyone I liked in the face, it seemed. In the end, I just didn't go there. I sat and watched it on my own and typed letters to no one on my laptop.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 8, 2009)

i can be that no one  ha ha


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2009)

milly molly said:


> Just seemed to be everyone. I would watch the occasional episode and dip into the thread and say things like 'I don't like that American and his horrible singing' and would be told I was wrong. And then I would say 'I like that skinny Northern Tory one that is kissing the rather vulgar lady' and, again, I would be told that I was wrong. I felt adrift and out of touch. It was a hard time.



I remember.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

We should embrace contrary mary milly molly in this thread


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 8, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I remember.



I bet you do.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> We should embrace contrary mary milly molly in this thread



She is not so contrary this time around.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> She is not so contrary this time around.



We shall see


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 8, 2009)

Melinda said:


> I do believe that if you google 'Sick in the mouth' you will find  a photo of Tina sitting in her fucking pants on the edge of her bed, swigging coke from a 2ltr bottle- with a single roller clinging to her bedraggled head.


Or smoking a fag whith a facepack on.




milly molly said:


> Oooh, Michael Barrymoore. Bless the dubious chap. And they didn't seem him. How humiliating.


That was sad.

He kept laughing manically.

I really really don't like Coolio, I hate it when you're having an argument with someone an they just start being weird because they have nothing else to say. 'that is subliiiime, perrrfect, wonDerful..'

Are you on drugs Coolio?

And him coming onto Latoya was rank on a big skanky stick. I liked her askign what spooning was though. She's cute.

I love Verne alot.


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 8, 2009)

i *hate* coolio.

HATE.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 8, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> i *hate* coolio.
> 
> HATE.



he's a cock.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> he's a cock.



I know, it is brilliant. I think he should be _more_ of one!


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 8, 2009)

i'd *kill* him if i was in there.

KILL.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 8, 2009)

Thing is, I think I would just tell him to stop being so silly. That's what they should do.

Belittle his face off.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh, I thought he was so sweet with La Toya. I also thought TT was giving him a very hard time and he handled it OK without being v angry but tbh I am sitting with my back to the telly and was not paying full attention


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 8, 2009)

I knew my initial thoughts about him were right. Complete twat mostly. Shame cos he has been ok sometimes.

I love Verne too. Am liking Mutya now n all.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> i'd *kill* him if i was in there.
> 
> KILL.



That's it. Feel the hatred. Let it run through you.


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 8, 2009)

in fact i might go to the house now and kill him.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 8, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Or smoking a fag whith a facepack on.
> 
> 
> I really really don't like Coolio, I hate it when you're having an argument with someone an they just start being weird because they have nothing else to say. 'that is subliiiime, perrrfect, wonDerful..'



I agree. There is a guy from work who was mean to me on messenger last night and I pointed out that he was being a knob and he was just all 'woooo, I'm crazy, hahahhaha, I have a kerrrrrazy sense of humour hahahhahah, I'm mad me.' No you're not. Fuck off.

Coolio still has a nice face though.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2009)

milly molly said:


> I agree. There is a guy from work who was mean to me on messenger last night and I pointed out that he was being a knob and he was just all 'woooo, I'm crazy, hahahhaha, I have a kerrrrrazy sense of humour hahahhahah, I'm mad me.' No you're not. Fuck off.
> 
> Coolio still has a nice face though.



"crazy people are not so fucking boring"


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, I thought he was so sweet with La Toya. I also thought TT was giving him a very hard time and he handled it OK without being v angry but tbh I am sitting with my back to the telly and was not paying full attention



Ugh I thought he was sleazetastic! 

And I don't hate him I just think he's soooooooooooo annoying all the time.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

I shall have to watch more closely


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I shall have to watch more closely



Be careful 5t3lla. The group seem to be singling you out.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2009)

Is 5t3lla showing deviance to the monothought?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

milly molly said:


> Be careful 5t3lla. The group seem to be singling you out.



I put myself out there and got sniped immediately


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Is 5t3lla showing deviance to the monothought?



No! NO! No I'm not!

Coolio is a scumbag!


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 8, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Is 5t3lla showing deviance to the monothought?



I think she might need repogramming.

She mustn't worry though, it doesn't hurt a bit. And it is so nice to think correctly! All those silly independent thoughts I had before. Silly me. *twitch*


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> God, it sounds great and sick-in-the-mouth at the same time. This is the essential trouble with CBB. I would much rather, as I keep saying, read this thread than watch it


I've not watched a nonceleb BB but read this thread instead before. It's great. 


Is it wrong of me to hope Ben is secretly filthy?


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 8, 2009)

drag0n said:


> I've not watched a nonceleb BB but read this thread instead before. It's great.
> 
> 
> Is it wrong of me to hope Ben is secretly filthy?



The A1 chappy? I think yo might be out of luck there.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2009)

milly molly said:


> The A1 chappy? I think yo might be out of luck there.



Yeh. That boy looks ridiculously squeeky clean. Like he has never even had a wank.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 8, 2009)

drag0n said:


> I've not watched a nonceleb BB but read this thread instead before. It's great.
> 
> 
> Is it wrong of me to hope Ben is secretly filthy?



I knew I fancied him when he told that medal story and I went 'awwwwww' without even thinking.

sick.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2009)

drag0n said:


> I've not watched a nonceleb BB but read this thread instead before. It's great.
> 
> 
> Is it wrong of me to hope Ben is secretly filthy?



I keep reading that as nonce-leb BB


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I knew I fancied him when he told that medal story and I went 'awwwwww' without even thinking.
> 
> sick.



I thought '  and he's so thick he doesn't even know how utterly bizarre and symptomatic of our culture it is'.

But I shall keep that thought to myself.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2009)

I've only seen this so far:
http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=449
I laughed too much.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 8, 2009)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> I've only seen this so far:
> http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=449
> I laughed too much.



I didn't think it was that funny really.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2009)

It was hilarious.
Well, Verne was.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm not even being po faced I just found it boring after a while. They showed the whole thing on BBLB and i was like..yeah ok i get it.


----------



## purplex (Jan 9, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Yeh. That boy looks ridiculously squeeky clean. Like he has never even had a wank.



Hes good looking, incredibly sweet, popular, successful, prefers the company of ladies, ex-boyband. My gaydar is throbbing.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2009)

purplex said:


> Hes good looking, incredibly sweet, popular, successful, prefers the company of ladies, ex-boyband. My gaydar is throbbing.



Definitely.


----------



## Celt (Jan 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> We should embrace contrary mary milly molly in this thread




((((((milly)))))

come in and have your say,

I am softening towards latoya, she was brought up in the same family as MJ, and I don't think ou come out of that without some sort of personality quirks, her little voice is genuine and constand and I saw her and scottish bloke practising the ice skate routine, she was patient and encouraging.

Think Terry is taking it all fairly cooly and with a sense of humour.

Tina - she doesn't do us lager ladies a whole lot of favours, language is crude at all times, its not big its not clver and it gets as boring as hell,


----------



## rover07 (Jan 9, 2009)

Lucy did well putting up with Coolio, telling him he was annoying and to shut up


----------



## Geri (Jan 9, 2009)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> It was hilarious.
> Well, Verne was.



I thought so too.  I laughed even more at all the other housemates pissing themselves laughing.


----------



## foo (Jan 9, 2009)

i _really _like Terry now. he's just the kind of person i like as a friend - straightforward, funny and not a melodramatic bone in his body. 

send him round after the show. i'm at number 8.


----------



## foo (Jan 9, 2009)

rover07 said:


> Lucy did well putting up with Coolio, telling him he was annoying and to shut up



yeh she went up a teeny notch in my mind after that. at least she spoke up and didn't constantly grandstand about what she was going to say behind Coolio's back, then not actually say anything, like that sodding Tina. i can't stand people like her.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 9, 2009)

Yup.  I fully expected not to like Terry, but he's gone up in my estimation every night.  Good man.  

I loved the chest knee hawk thing.  Very funny.  Is he really Tony Hawkes' brother (the fridge round Ireland guy)?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 9, 2009)

foo said:


> yeh she went up a teeny notch in my mind after that. at least she spoke up and didn't constantly grandstand about what she was going to say behind Coolio's back, then not actually say anything, like that sodding Tina. i can't stand people like her.



The thing with you is you can't stand people like that. I see. How firm is _your_ arse?


----------



## foo (Jan 9, 2009)

mine's rock solid baby  no really it is.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 9, 2009)

foo said:


> mine's rock solid baby  no really it is.



Not enough swearing luv, I can't hear you.


----------



## Onslow (Jan 9, 2009)

purplex said:


> Hes good looking, incredibly sweet, popular, successful, prefers the company of ladies, ex-boyband. My gaydar is throbbing.



Just your gaydar though yeah?


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 9, 2009)

foo said:


> mine's rock solid baby  no really it is.



Drum roll rock solid?


----------



## Looby (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm watching what I missed last night when I was on the phone. That bit with Chesney was so cringeworthy. Ulrika singing to him and Tina telling him she pissed her pants. I was watching through my fingers.


----------



## Looby (Jan 9, 2009)

Also, I think fascist tits did quite well because I think I would have punched Coolio. What a fucking cunt.


----------



## Rollem (Jan 9, 2009)

i have to admit that i quite like terry christian


----------



## Looby (Jan 9, 2009)

me too rollem


----------



## Melinda (Jan 9, 2009)

Coolio is fucking annoying, but the joke is the ineffectual way people have gone about dealing with him.

If someone behaved like that around you in any normal circumstance, you would have a word. 

I supppose Lucy did have the balls to say something, but she was so snide with it. 


As for Ulrika sitting there sniping stupidly about domestic violence. I *really* dislike her.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 9, 2009)

So, will they know if people have clicked on the Ulrikakaka/Mini Me link with the sound down?


----------



## Grobelaar (Jan 9, 2009)

i switched on to the live feed last night and it was just Terry and Tommy talking about football. Terry is a massive mine of information - it was just about an hour of him talking about everything football. I couldn't switch off. I was actually getting annoyed at the ad breaks or the occasional cut-away to show a bedroom of sleeping people because unlike normal telly I was actually missing the discussion. They should get him to do Match of the Day - but only if he promises to present it in that style and not that cock about town swagger that he seems to adopt whenever presenting a standard programme.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 9, 2009)

Grobelaar said:


> i switched on to the live feed last night and it was just Terry and Tommy talking about football. Terry is a massive mine of information - it was just about an hour of him talking about everything football. I couldn't switch off. I was actually getting annoyed at the ad breaks or the occasional cut-away to show a bedroom of sleeping people because unlike normal telly I was actually missing the discussion. They should get him to do Match of the Day - but only if he promises to present it in that style and not that cock about town swagger that he seems to adopt whenever presenting a standard programme.



I find this post really sweet.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 9, 2009)

Coolio should stay for comedy value only. The man's hilarious!


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 9, 2009)

Grobelaar said:


> i switched on to the live feed last night and it was just Terry and Tommy talking about football. Terry is a massive mine of information - it was just about an hour of him talking about everything football. I couldn't switch off. I was actually getting annoyed at the ad breaks or the occasional cut-away to show a bedroom of sleeping people because unlike normal telly I was actually missing the discussion. They should get him to do Match of the Day - but only if he promises to present it in that style and not that cock about town swagger that he seems to adopt whenever presenting a standard programme.



Is Tommy really a Celtic fan?

I was always lead to believe that he was a secret hun.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 9, 2009)

imposs1904 said:


> I was always lead to believe that he was a secret hun.



With a surname like Sheridan? I doubt it.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 9, 2009)

N_igma said:


> With a surname like Sheridan? I doubt it.



That would explain the secret bit.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2009)

Who is going tonight? What are the odds? Where is oranges&lemons?


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 9, 2009)

Grobelaar said:


> i switched on to the live feed last night and it was just Terry and Tommy talking about football. Terry is a massive mine of information - it was just about an hour of him talking about everything football. I couldn't switch off. I was actually getting annoyed at the ad breaks or the occasional cut-away to show a bedroom of sleeping people because unlike normal telly I was actually missing the discussion. They should get him to do Match of the Day - but only if he promises to present it in that style and not that cock about town swagger that he seems to adopt whenever presenting a standard programme.


Channel 4 and E4 adbreaks rarely overlap on the livefeed. Doesn't sort tweeting and sleeping mind.



Dillinger4 said:


> I keep reading that as nonce-leb BB


Took me ages to type tbf. Kept squinting at it.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 9, 2009)

so who do you think will go tonight,

I reckon Pinder


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2009)

LOL at nobody knowing who Nikki is.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2009)

fuck. off. Tina.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 9, 2009)

TINA 

Noone FUCKING cares what you think or what you're _like_ or any fucking _things_ about you.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 9, 2009)

lol at me and dillinger.


----------



## brix (Jan 9, 2009)

Classic quote from Tina:  "I wouldn't keep going until I was boring and annoying."


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 9, 2009)

Tina knows and she knew before everyone. 

Linda to go hopefully.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> lol at me and dillinger.



It only goes to show how awesome and correct we are.


----------



## Geri (Jan 9, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> LOL at nobody knowing who Nikki is.



They did know who she was, they just didn't recognise her from a distance.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2009)

Geri said:


> They did know who she was, they just didn't recognise her from a distance.



I typed that before they went inside and recognized her on the picture.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 9, 2009)

Rollem said:


> i have to admit that i quite like terry christian





sparklefish said:


> me too rollem



God fukn help me but I'm warming to the twat too. I feel confused 

Oh btw...Linda out!


----------



## brix (Jan 9, 2009)

Rollem said:


> i have to admit that i quite like terry christian





sparklefish said:


> me too rollem





Grobelaar said:


> i switched on to the live feed last night and it was just Terry and Tommy talking about football. Terry is a massive mine of information - it was just about an hour of him talking about everything football. I couldn't switch off. I was actually getting annoyed at the ad breaks or the occasional cut-away to show a bedroom of sleeping people because unlike normal telly I was actually missing the discussion. They should get him to do Match of the Day - but only if he promises to present it in that style and not that cock about town swagger that he seems to adopt whenever presenting a standard programme.



For YEARS I have said what a nice, intelligent guy Terry is, only to laughed at and derided. 

It's nice to see that others now see the truth


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 9, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> It only goes to show how awesome and correct we are.



YEAH!

Cooolio is a fooooooolio.

AR AR AR AR AGH AGH AGH AGH

if someone was doing that at me I'd cry too I think.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 9, 2009)

Coolio is an uber troll.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 9, 2009)

Chairman Meow said:


> Coolio is an uber troll.



You're soooooooo right.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2009)

Chairman Meow said:


> Coolio is an uber troll.



Innit. He knows what he is doing.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 9, 2009)

I wouldn't cry electrogirl. I'd punch him in his annoying little mouth. 

(and I'm not the violent type!)


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 9, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I wouldn't cry electrogirl. I'd punch him in his annoying little mouth.
> 
> (and I'm not the violent type!)



Yeah but I'd have a little frustration cry first. Cos you can't win with nobsuckers like him.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 9, 2009)

Well at least it would give us all a bit of a break while he picked his teeth up off the floor!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 9, 2009)

Loving the Brangelina schtick.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm loving the celebrity couple development.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 9, 2009)

coolio, 

get the FUCK away from Mutya's ears.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 9, 2009)

Innit 




Lmao@7 babies!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2009)

This is my early prediction, but I think Latoya is going to win.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 9, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> This is my early prediction, but I think Latoya is going to win.



yeah maybe. She should stop being nice to Coolio though.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> yeah maybe. She should stop being nice to Coolio though.



She has the 'journey' potential, and only needs to do a little to fulfil it. 

oooooo who is going to go?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2009)

Linda!!!


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 9, 2009)

It was nice to hear Tina did a 'shit piss and vomit' when Lucy stood up to Coolio.

Really nice.


----------



## snackhead (Jan 9, 2009)

Ulrika's crying already, then Lucy's name came out! Tina's got a right face on her.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm not really minding coolio.

Yay bye linda


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 9, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Linda!!!



Aw I quite liked her. I'm kind of pleased for Ulrikakakakaka though, she seems to care more.

Tina's face looked deathly. More than normal I mean.

Davina is super annoying tonight.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 9, 2009)

drag0n said:


> I'm not really minding coolio.
> 
> Yay bye linda



get the f out


----------



## Geri (Jan 9, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> This is my early prediction, but I think Latoya is going to win.



Nah. Terry or Ben.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't really get why Ulrika was crying so much though ?

Missing her kids ?

Well you shouldn't have fucking gone in there in the first place you money grabbing bint face


----------



## snackhead (Jan 9, 2009)

Hopefully Tina will get a severe dose of House Paranoia and believe that the only reason Lucy got voted out was because she dared to have a go at the massively popular Coolio


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 9, 2009)

i still hate coolio.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2009)

Geri said:


> Nah. Terry or Ben.



Terry is a contender. 

I am not sure about Ben.


----------



## snackhead (Jan 9, 2009)

themonkeyman said:


> I don't really get why Ulrika was crying so much though ?
> 
> Missing her kids ?
> 
> Well you shouldn't have fucking gone in there in the first place you money grabbing bint face



I think it was more fear of being the unpopular first one out, but I'm with you on the missing the kids bit. She's not the first reality face to throw that old excuse out, it's not like they don't know they're going to be locked in a house/living in a jungle. Doesn't take too much brainpower to work out that being away from someone you care about without being able to contact them is tough. So either swallow that fact, STFU, take the cash and do the time or don't bother doing it and give the gig up to some other sub Z lister


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 9, 2009)

I wish Davina would stop making titjokes.


----------



## Looby (Jan 9, 2009)

I thought Ulrika was crying because she was making out she wanted to leave (which she clearly doesn't).


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 9, 2009)

Davina is such a DICK.


----------



## snackhead (Jan 9, 2009)

Close vote, Lucy got 57%.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2009)

Lucy is not so bad, really.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 9, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Lucy is not so bad, really.



Yeah she's alright. Bit boring.


----------



## Geri (Jan 9, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Lucy is not so bad, really.



She has an annoying posh voice, and there is nothing of interest about her.

And she is Tory scum.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Yeah she's alright. Bit boring.



I can't really think anything more to say about her.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 9, 2009)

Davina - Here are your breast bits

lol

also amazingly talented


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 9, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I can't really think anything more to say about her.



yeah i know.....


*tumbleweed*


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2009)

WTF is that conversation about?


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a feeling Ulrika may be on the brink of losing it.

Queue vanessa Feltz style breakdown, car crash TV but you gotta love it


----------



## Looby (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank god for Tina, without her I would never have known who Jack the Ripper was.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Thank god for Tina, without her I would never have known who Jack the Ripper was.



I am sure she brought the masons into it, somewhere in that conversation.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 9, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> WTF is that conversation about?



/Tina knowitall voice on

Well HANG on! Remember they used to say Jack the Ripper was form Liverpool..




I hate her.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 9, 2009)

themonkeyman said:


> I have a feeling Ulrika may be on the brink of losing it.
> 
> Queue vanessa Feltz style breakdown, car crash TV but you gotta love it



I thought that from the first day when she was being all insightful and saying 

'this house is like...a little world..in a big..world'


Yeah like any house is you boner.


----------



## Looby (Jan 9, 2009)

It's a shame because I loved her as Mo and Mimi but she's a complete twat.


----------



## moomoo (Jan 9, 2009)

I love this thread.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I thought that from the first day when she was being all insightful and saying
> 
> 'this house is like...a little world..in a big..world'
> 
> ...



Yeh, that was, like, really deep, ulrika.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 9, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am sure she brought the masons into it, somewhere in that conversation.


yes, they killed all the prostitutes!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 9, 2009)

Shame the Dead Set story isn't happening now with some of them in there.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 9, 2009)

dodgers wants coolio zombied


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> dodgers wants coolio zombied



Don't zombies eat brains?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't think the dead set ones were that fussy.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 9, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> dodgers wants coolio zombied


Me too!!!


Lol Dill.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Me too!!!
> 
> 
> Lol Dill.



zing!


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 9, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I thought that from the first day when she was being all insightful and saying
> 
> 'this house is like...a little world..in a big..world'
> 
> ...



c



r



a



z



y


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 9, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> zing!


What ya zinging about Mr?


----------



## snackhead (Jan 10, 2009)

Ulrika and Coolio appear to be getting on, they're cleaning the kitchen together, wonder if paranoid Tina's had a word with her.  

Michelle's just told Ben she's broke, her big magazine deals paid for her wedding (and probably the divorce), all her other cash went into property which she's lost money on. Ben said he's put everything he's earned "in the bank." Michelle said "oh really?" smiled a little bit and her eyes lit up. 

Terry's packing up ready to leave the head of house bedroom. Tina's calling everyone together to make an announcement on behalf of Mutya but  at this time of night her shouty words are noise to me tbh.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> What ya zinging about Mr?



my coolio-doesn't-have-any-brains-so-no-zombies-would-nom-him zinger.


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 10, 2009)

announcement on behalf of mutya?!?! what's she saying?!?


----------



## snackhead (Jan 10, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> announcement on behalf of mutya?!?! what's she saying?!?



Big drama over nothing, Mutya wants to swap bedrooms, Tina's diplomatic group announcement was "she wants to do it because she's fed up sharing with hairy arsed men." Thing is Mutya was standing right next to her and doing a good job of speaking for herself 

Latoya's just complemented (?) Ulrika on the "weight loss to your face, it's amazing, earlier it the week it was much fuller"


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 10, 2009)

snackhead said:


> Ulrika and Coolio appear to be getting on, they're cleaning the kitchen together, wonder if paranoid Tina's had a word with her.
> 
> Michelle's just told Ben she's broke, her big magazine deals paid for her wedding (and probably the divorce), all her other cash went into property which she's lost money on. Ben said he's put everything he's earned "in the bank." Michelle said "oh really?" smiled a little bit and her eyes lit up.
> 
> Terry's packing up ready to leave the head of house bedroom. Tina's calling everyone together to make an announcement on behalf of Mutya but  at this time of night her shouty words are noise to me tbh.



You can see it in here eyes she is so thinking about the mag deals her and ben could demand---sad cow


----------



## snackhead (Jan 10, 2009)

Just when I thought I'd heard it all from Tina, she's just told everyone she's a life coach with clients ranging from "gangsters to paramedics" 

She's followed it up with

" I don't talk about it, I never talk about it, but I'm producing a feature film, a £1.5 million feature film.....(sound cut )

Her stories remind me of when Anthony Worrell Thompson did I'm a Celeb - his best one was claiming that as a kid he lived on the streets with a tramp as his only mentor!


----------



## snackhead (Jan 10, 2009)

I keep meaning to go to bed, I really do, but Terry's pawning Coolio big time in a conversation on black history, Coolio set himself up as an expert on the subject. So far Terry's corrected him on the meaning of negro in Spanish and the countries where slavery started.

Coolio's tried to cover himself, when Terry left the room for a bit he told Verne he knows as much as Terry "but just not as extensively"


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 10, 2009)

Geri said:


> She has an annoying posh voice, and there is nothing of interest about her.
> 
> And she is Tory scum.



Exactly. Good riddance to the Tory shite.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 10, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I thought Ulrika was crying because she was making out she wanted to leave (which she clearly doesn't).


In her own way, Ulrika has about as much sensitivity and self awareness as Coolio. I think you are right, she was attention seeking. 
Plus in her personal culture of victimhood, she often (clunkily) puts herself down before the 'hostile press' can do it. So she may have been crying with relief, but she didnt even consider that it might be inappropriate to steal Lucy's thunder.   

I was surprised by Davina's assessment of Ulrika as 'warm and a girl's girl.' The truth is more that Ulrika is riven with jealousy about the younger girls in the house, hence the crass comments about her own body and palling about with Hagrid's wife.




snackhead said:


> Latoya's just complemented (?) Ulrika on the "weight loss to your face, it's amazing, earlier it the week it was much fuller"


  That's one nomination for La Toya then!


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 10, 2009)

shut up tina.
shut up tina.
shut up tina.
shut up tina.
shut up tina.


----------



## foo (Jan 10, 2009)

i missed most of last night's....

highlights? 

how did Linda take her eviction? and why was Ulrika crying? 

is Coolio still the most annoying twat on the planet (alongwith Tina)


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 10, 2009)

foo said:


> how did Linda take her eviction?


She said it was the nicest way possible to go.  



> and why was Ulrika crying?


I'm not sure she was at first, not until she rubbed her eyes really hard.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 10, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> She said it was the nicest way possible to go.


she said it was the nicest way to go, as terry was the only one nominating, and had to chose the least talented. she said as she was in the house with singers, actors etc, then she felt of course she was the least talented, as she's famous for getting her wabbers out.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2009)

((((((((((((((((((mutya))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2009)

I reckon Terry is the alpha male in the house.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 10, 2009)

I assumed Ulrika was crying becasue she knew her kids must be right outside and she really wanted to see them.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2009)

Tina sure does talk about shit and vomit quite a lot.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2009)

Treat everybody the same, eh, coolio? I don't see you winding up any of the men in the house.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2009)

And as much of a dick that he is, Tina is far worse. She can fuck _right_. You sour faced ole bitch.


----------



## brix (Jan 10, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> And as much of a dick that he is, Tina is far worse. She can fuck _right_. You sour faced ole bitch.



I thought she'd be alright but I actually hate her now.

When she speaks it's like nails down a blackboard.  It puts my teeth on edge.


----------



## bellator (Jan 10, 2009)

I wonder if any of them realise that people outside of the BB house have to budget and have to go to a shite job every day and take crap. 
It's like they are having the worst time ever for £50k +
Jesus I'd spend 3 weeks in my own piss and vomit for that money. Well maybe....


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2009)

bellator said:


> I wonder if any of them realise that people outside of the BB house have to budget and have to go to a shite job every day and take crap.



They are celebrities.

They don't even realize that when they are outside the house.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 10, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Treat everybody the same, eh, coolio? I don't see you winding up any of the men in the house.


Egg fukn zactly! 
He mentioned that his mother used to be violent towards his dad when she got mad...mebbe that has had an effect. Not that I'm making excuses for him. Big ole twat that he is. 



Dillinger4 said:


> Tina is far worse. She can fuck _right_


Can she now?!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Can she now?!



Most embarresing typo EVAR.



Check it! 19,999 posts.



Maybe this is the point at which I should flounce.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 10, 2009)

Omg LOLZ! WTF?!
You secretly FANCIEZ TIna!  

Flounce Shmounce. I haven't yet. Why should you


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 10, 2009)

So. Ben mentioned butt plugs and tails


----------



## zoooo (Jan 10, 2009)

Coolio *can* be sweet.

He just almost NEVER IS.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 10, 2009)

drag0n said:


> So. Ben mentioned butt plugs and tails



I nearly choked on my pinot grigio. Maybe there's another side to Gentle Ben


----------



## brix (Jan 10, 2009)

Terry was sweet when he was talking about missing his kids and got a bit choked up.


----------



## liberty (Jan 10, 2009)

I hate BB always have and now I find myself sucked in to watching it.. Why


----------



## brix (Jan 10, 2009)

liberty said:


> I hate BB always have and now I find myself sucked in to watching it.. Why



Because it's too cold to go out and there's nothing else on?


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to the Dark Side, liberty.

Mwuahahhaa <<evil laugh


----------



## liberty (Jan 10, 2009)

I really am shocked in myself..

I save myself with the fact that I am always working on the computer while it's on so at least not all my attention is on it


----------



## bellator (Jan 10, 2009)

I think Terry is FTW for me


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 11, 2009)

Tina called Mutya 'babygirl'.




wtf.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 11, 2009)

bellator said:


> I think Terry is FTW for me


Yup, I'd like Terry to win, too.


----------



## snackhead (Jan 11, 2009)

Proof that Michelle's fee includes a stupidity bonus.

She's just stunned the room into silence after she said Ayers Rock was near Newcastle.

I don't think she lost her money on property, I'm guessing she overspeculated in the magic beans market.


----------



## Augie March (Jan 11, 2009)

Terry's wearing my t-shirt. Now when I wear it, people might think I'm trying to 'be' him.


----------



## snackhead (Jan 11, 2009)

I like Terry's style, he had a cool jumper on yesterday.


----------



## brix (Jan 11, 2009)

I love the way Terry's totally joining in with learning the dance routine.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 11, 2009)

brix said:


> I love the way Terry's totally joining in with learning the dance routine.



He's brilliant! He was doing some nice lip biting aswell.

That was a good routine. 

I spotted Mutya had a little bit of hairy armpit.


----------



## brix (Jan 11, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> He's brilliant! He was doing some nice lip biting aswell.
> 
> That was a good routine.
> 
> I spotted Mutya had a little bit of hairy armpit.



Terry's ace.

If that's true about Mutya then she's gone up even more in my opinion.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 11, 2009)

brix said:


> Terry's ace.
> 
> If that's true about Mutya then she's gone up even more in my opinion.



Yeah same here.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 11, 2009)

It was some fluff, she said so at the end.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 11, 2009)

zoooo said:


> It was some fluff, she said so at the end.



Oh probably fluff from her jumper. I've had that before.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 11, 2009)

Tina made a prat of herself over her version of her conversation with Terry, unless it was edited to remove everything she claimed to Ulrika she said.  I was pleased when she had a token removed, too.


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 12, 2009)

I have to put my fingers in my ears and go lalalala when Tina is chuntering on otherwise I might do damge to my nice new telly.

Can she go - please? ASAP? Maybe somebody should kill her and turn it into a murder mystery like that Ben Elton book.


----------



## foo (Jan 12, 2009)

i haven't seen this since eviction of miss Linda Pinda

summary or highlights or the past couple of days anyone? 

btw i love Terry, i do. (not in a sexy way, i just think he's dead sound  and i'm glad i know this cos i used to think he was a prize pratt)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 12, 2009)

*For danny la rouge*: big props for your posts in the Prince Harry thread especially the muggle one which made me lol. I am posting here cuz don't want to get involved in Harry thread


----------



## purplex (Jan 12, 2009)

foo said:


> i haven't seen this since eviction of miss Linda Pinda
> 
> summary or highlights or the past couple of days anyone?



theyre all cunts


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 12, 2009)

purplex said:


> theyre all cunts



That is not really a revelation.


----------



## aqua (Jan 12, 2009)

how long does ulrika hold a grudge for


----------



## brix (Jan 12, 2009)

aqua said:


> how long does ulrika hold a grudge for



A long, long, long, long time...


----------



## brix (Jan 12, 2009)

Aaarghhhhh!  Make Tina stop talking!!


----------



## zoooo (Jan 12, 2009)

If we stuffed her head up her own arse it would solve two problems: her talking and us having to look at her face.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 12, 2009)

brix said:


> Aaarghhhhh!  Make Tina stop talking!!



It is so so so so so so so so so bad.


----------



## Sabu (Jan 12, 2009)

Make her stop chewing her toe nails erghh


----------



## brix (Jan 12, 2009)

Please tell me she's not biting her own toenails.

Vomit.


----------



## brix (Jan 12, 2009)

zoooo said:


> If we stuffed her head up her own arse it would solve two problems: her talking and us having to look at her face.





Dillinger4 said:


> It is so so so so so so so so so bad.



When Ben described her as a sort of vocal "battering ram" he was SO SO right.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *For danny la rouge*: big props for your posts in the Prince Harry thread especially the muggle one which made me lol. I am posting here cuz don't want to get involved in Harry thread


Thanks.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 12, 2009)

brix said:


> Aaarghhhhh!  Make Tina stop talking!!


But she knows so much about history!  Did you know Churchill had a big meeting with Hitler and Roosevelt?  I didn't, I have to admit.

She's got something to fall back on there if the acting ever doesn't come through for her.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 12, 2009)

Well I'm glad the shiny shock suits got an airing.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 12, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> But she knows so much about history!  Did you know Churchill had a big meeting with Hitler and Roosevelt?  I didn't, I have to admit.
> 
> She's got something to fall back on there if the acting ever doesn't come through for her.



That's one thing about her, she knows everything.

I liked Latoya speaking about everyone looking at eachother making eyecontact and calling it 'eye talking'.

I also enjoyed Verne getting eggy with Coolio.

I liked the shock treatement obvs.

And Mutya saying 'It was a duet! Not backing vocals actually!' hehehe.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 13, 2009)

My God. 

Tina biting her toenails. 

My ears still ring with the sound of my screams.


----------



## foo (Jan 13, 2009)

Sabu said:


> Make her stop chewing her toe nails erghh



it was at that point i turned over. 

she must've known the cameras were on her and was doing it deliberately to seem mad and edgy....probably. yuk.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 13, 2009)

The discrepancy between how much wisdom Tina possesses in the real world compared to how much she believes she possesses is larger than Saturn.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 13, 2009)

Melinda said:


> My God.
> 
> Tina biting her toenails.
> 
> My ears still ring with the sound of my screams.



^^ this

What a truly vile woman that Tina is.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 13, 2009)

Sadken said:


> The discrepancy between how much wisdom Tina possesses in the real world compared to how much she believes she possesses is larger than Saturn.



And she is the terrible type of person who will never realise this.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 13, 2009)

Sadken said:


> The discrepancy between how much wisdom Tina possesses in the real world compared to how much she believes she possesses is larger than Saturn.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 13, 2009)

The one redeeming feature of her time in the house is that you can see her self satisfaction growing day by day as she convinces herself that the UK public are going to have fallen in love with what she clearly believes to be her straight talkin' (cos she wouldn't pronounce the "g" - you know she wouldn't pronounce the "g") no nonsense attitude when, in fact, everything I've seen (a few comments on here and the sun's site.  I haven't had time to check heat yet.  I'm not sure if that last confession makes me suck more or less) makes me think that she is in for the mother of all booings when she comes out.  I personally intend to find out where she lives next time I am in Liverpool and throw rotting vegetables at her front door.  Although she would probably think it was herbal essences because even her nose is a stupid wanker.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 13, 2009)

Sadken said:


> The one redeeming feature of her time in the house is that you can see her self satisfaction growing day by day as she convinces herself that the UK public are going to have fallen in love with what she clearly believes to be her straight talkin' (cos she wouldn't pronounce the "g" - you know she wouldn't pronounce the "g") no nonsense attitude when, in fact, everything I've seen (a few comments on here and the sun's site.  I haven't had time to check heat yet.  I'm not sure if that last confession makes me suck more or less) makes me think that she is in for the mother of all booings when she comes out.  *I personally intend to find out where she lives next time I am in Liverpool and throw rotting vegetables at her front door. * Although she would probably think it was herbal essences because even her nose is a stupid wanker.



^^ this


----------



## Sadken (Jan 13, 2009)

Urban outing?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 13, 2009)

Sadken said:


> The one redeeming feature of her time in the house is that you can see her self satisfaction growing day by day as she convinces herself that the UK public are going to have fallen in love with what she clearly believes to be her straight talkin' (cos she wouldn't pronounce the "g" - you know she wouldn't pronounce the "g") no nonsense attitude when, in fact, everything I've seen (a few comments on here and the sun's site.  I haven't had time to check heat yet.  I'm not sure if that last confession makes me suck more or less) makes me think that she is in for the mother of all booings when she comes out.  I personally intend to find out where she lives next time I am in Liverpool and throw rotting vegetables at her front door.  Although she would probably think it was herbal essences because even her nose is a stupid wanker.



This is the best and worst thing about Big Brother. 

You kind of hope that people who are massively self regarding, playing for the public, in completely the wrong way, will come to some kind of realization about themselves. It was the same with me for Charley Uchea. And there was a moment for her. It passed quickly, but there was. But Tina. You just know that she thinks she is loved for her 'straight talkin', and even when she comes out and realizes everybody thinks she is a fucking prick, it wont do anything. It wont make her realize. It will just make her worse.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 13, 2009)

Dill takes us to 1000 posts in about a week.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 13, 2009)

over 10% of them are mine. but I couldn't have done it with all of you.


----------



## foo (Jan 13, 2009)

i'm shamefully high on this thread. just coming up Dill's rear in fact.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 13, 2009)

We've all been there, Matron.


----------



## foo (Jan 13, 2009)

that doesn't even make grammatical sense does it? 

my post, not yours ken.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 13, 2009)

foo said:


> that doesn't even make grammatical sense does it?
> 
> my post, not yours ken.



It certainly makes a kind of sense. A sexy sense. 



Why do I have so many posts on this thread? I don't understand.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 13, 2009)

Where did it all go right?


----------



## Sadken (Jan 13, 2009)

P.M.A.  Positive.  Mental.  Attityoood.


----------



## foo (Jan 13, 2009)

who needs grammar when you've got sexysense.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 13, 2009)

Please to link to the lotsa-posts-shame list again? I haven't bothered to remember where it is.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Please to link to the lotsa-posts-shame list again? I haven't bothered to remember where it is.



You are the second highest poster, iirc.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 13, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> You are the second highest poster, iirc.



Yes! 

I'm in tonight so will be watching and posting like a bastard, unless there is a half decent film on etc.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 13, 2009)

I am going to be away all the rest of the week after tonight. I am going to have to spam this thread so I can keep up my lead when I return.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 13, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am going to be away all the rest of the week after tonight. I am going to have to spam this thread so I can keep up my lead when I return.



We'll see sonny, we'll see


----------



## Sadken (Jan 13, 2009)

IT'S WAR!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 13, 2009)

foo said:


> who needs grammar when you've got sexysense.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 13, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am going to be away all the rest of the week after tonight. I am going to have to spam this thread so I can keep up my lead when I return.



OK OK I just saw you post about being away on another thread. I give in.

Where are you going Dilly? Somewhere exciting?! To do what? Who with? Oh do tell us, please!!1!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> OK OK I just saw you post about being away on another thread. I give in.
> 
> Where are you going Dilly? Somewhere exciting?! To do what? Who with? Oh do tell us, please!!1!



I thought nobody would ever ask!

I am going to see one of my university friends. She lives in Caterham. So we are going to go to some museums and stuff in London. And then I am going stopping over with an urbanite for an evening as well!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 13, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I thought nobody would ever ask!
> 
> I am going to see one of my university friends. She lives in Caterham. So we are going to go to some museums and stuff in London. And then I am going stopping over with an urbanite for an evening as well!



Nice one, sounds fun. I went to the National Portrait Gallery with my mother on Sunday. Made me realise I never do 'tourist' stuff in London anymore, because I'm lazy mainly 

I now fancy this man:


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Nice one, sounds fun. I went to the National Portrait Gallery with my mother on Sunday. Made me realise I never do 'tourist' stuff in London anymore, because I'm lazy mainly
> 
> I now fancy this man:



Shame his name is Moroni the Tailor.



Excellent pantaloons though. I could definitely wear some of them.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 13, 2009)

Do you not think he looks a bit like me?  I think he looks a bit like me.


----------



## Jambooboo (Jan 13, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Lucy is not so bad, really.





electrogirl said:


> Yeah she's alright. Bit boring.





Geri said:


> She has an annoying posh voice, and there is nothing of interest about her.
> 
> And she is Tory scum.



I would marry her tomorrow - she has amazing teeth.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 13, 2009)

And an even more amazing nose.  I thought they had broken the mould with Davina's.


----------



## foo (Jan 13, 2009)

he does actually!!  kenpantaloon. 

have fun in the big city Dill.  x


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 13, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Do you not think he looks a bit like me?  I think he looks a bit like me.



He really does. You should dress like that please. If/when I ever meet you I want you in that outift or I'm storming off in a huff.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Do you not think he looks a bit like me?  I think he looks a bit like me.



Tommy Sheridan?


----------



## Sadken (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, I suppose we could break into the British Museum?


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 13, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Well, I suppose we could break into the British Museum?



Yeah! I've always thought I'd look rather dashing with a bustle.

I'm always looking for ways to make my bum _bigger_ you know.

Like Tina's.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 13, 2009)

Dilly with inconceivable chin hair?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2009)

Me in 15 years:


----------



## Sadken (Jan 13, 2009)

This game is brilliant!


----------



## foo (Jan 13, 2009)

it is. do me!!!!


----------



## Sadken (Jan 13, 2009)

foo said:


> it is. do me!!!!



Too obvious?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 13, 2009)

Left Turn Clyde said:


>



I lolled.


----------



## foo (Jan 13, 2009)

Left Turn Clyde said:


>



class!

cheers ken. i like her neclace so that'll do.  (i have eyebrows though)


----------



## Sadken (Jan 13, 2009)

Me too


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 13, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Too obvious?



that's not foo, that's me.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 13, 2009)

foo said:


> it is. do me!!!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## foo (Jan 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


>



 brilliant 

way better than the other one  i like the way i'm provocatively playing with that drawstring near my boobs....'come hither sonny' is what that face is saying.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 13, 2009)

foo's picture turns me on.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 13, 2009)

*Me*

Oooh lol all my clothes fell off teehee
\


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 13, 2009)

foo said:


> brilliant
> 
> way better than the other one  i like the way i'm provocatively playing with that drawstring near my boobs....'come hither sonny' is what that face is saying.



She is fondling a rosebud close to her breast. Apparently the Renaissance had a nasty SOH and as a rosebud symbolised lurve they was bare taking the piss out of Fo....The Ugly Dutchess


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2009)

I dunno who this is:


----------



## Sadken (Jan 13, 2009)

I think i used to know her.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 13, 2009)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> I dunno who this is:


Carmen Miranda.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 13, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Carmen Miranda.



You in a Carmen Miranda outfit


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You in a Carmen Miranda outfit


Spookily accurate.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 13, 2009)

Ben OUT



how dare he vote for Mutya.


----------



## brix (Jan 13, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Ben OUT
> 
> 
> 
> how dare he vote for Mutya.




Yeah, but he voted for Tina.  Swings and roundabouts.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 13, 2009)

ben


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 13, 2009)

Ben is now my most hated housemate. Even more than Tina.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 13, 2009)

These are all shit reasons. 

"because they are unhappy"

Why isn't it because "I fucking hate their entire existence"

This is rubbish.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 13, 2009)

kill the jackson


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 13, 2009)

They are all wrong'uns.


----------



## brix (Jan 13, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> kill the jackson



  Why? I'm really growing to like her.

I loved the way she admitted that Ulrika was really controlling


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 13, 2009)

Coz she voted for Mutya, that's why.


----------



## brix (Jan 13, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Coz she voted for Mutya, that's why.




Oh, I see.

Don't get me wrong, I really Mutya.  But doesn't it balance out when she also voted for Ulrika?  It must do, surely?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorry kids, Warwick just died on CSI so I'm on 5.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 13, 2009)

Excellent nomz from Michelle


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 13, 2009)

Michelle makes me puke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 13, 2009)

nice one terrrence!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 13, 2009)

Jesus! Just Tina going FLOWMP into the DR Chair made me lol


----------



## brix (Jan 13, 2009)

That fucking sparkly baseball hat - it's minging!

Oh, and Michelle might be a bit wet, but at least she's got up Tina's nose.  Well done that girl!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 13, 2009)

Ulrika definitely up then.


----------



## brix (Jan 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Jesus! Just Tina going FLOWMP into the DR Chair made me lol



Are you back on the dark side then?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 13, 2009)

tommy OUT


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 13, 2009)

brix said:


> Are you back on the dark side then?



Yah baby 

_TINA and TERRY are at teh ASHTRAY_

TINA: I feel like SHIT

TERRY: Hm


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 13, 2009)

brix said:


> That fucking sparkly baseball hat - it's minging!
> 
> Oh, and Michelle might be a bit wet, but at least she's got up Tina's nose.  Well done that girl!



Tina had her spot on and all that crying over what her BF thinks is bollox--its bloody guilt coz she is already weighing up the hello deal her and ben could demand

Tina may be an arrogant gobby twat, but she got that bang ON.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm sad that Ulrika is such a wanker. I was looking forward to her doing a Claire Sweeney and being really cool.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 13, 2009)

no need to watch CBB, just catch up in here, wicked

keep it coming


----------



## brix (Jan 13, 2009)

Go Vern!  Nominating Ulrika *AND* Tina.  Spot on!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 13, 2009)

OH gawd shes fucking crying again---her victim status is getting on my tits now!!!


----------



## brix (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweaty Betty said:


> OH gawd shes fucking crying again---her victim status is getting on my tits now!!!



I am actually starting to see your point of view on this one...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 13, 2009)

brix said:


> I am actually starting to see your point of view on this one...



This is the girl that freaks out if she doesnt appear in ok-heat- hello- papers at least every week---infact she rings her agent to alert paps when she goes to the fucking corner shops  Her documentary last year about her self obsession and recent disclosure that she cheated on her husband at least 5 times is very telling---she is damaged i believe


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 13, 2009)

I cant watch this- she is making herself out to be a right muppet!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 13, 2009)

I like Coolio a lot when he's being funny.

Oh no look at your face! Like a slapped arse!


----------



## brix (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweaty Betty said:


> This is the girl that freaks out if she doesnt appear in ok-heat- hello- papers at least every week---infact she rings her agent to alert paps when she goes to the fucking corner shops  Her documentary last year about her self obsession and recent disclosure that she cheated on her husband at least 5 times is very telling---she is damaged i believe



I'll admit she seems a bit attention seeking.  I will give you that.

But, she's still not on a par with that bloody Tina woman!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 13, 2009)

*puts pillow over face*


----------



## zoooo (Jan 13, 2009)

Don't waste it on your face!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 13, 2009)

brix said:


> I'll admit she seems a bit attention seeking.  I will give you that.
> 
> But, she's still not on a par with that bloody Tina woman!!



Tina doesnt play her life out in the media like her life depends on it--but yes she is a gobby cow, but id take her on over manipulative heaton anyday!!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 13, 2009)

zoooo said:


> Don't waste it on your face!



coolio is bang on!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh I heart Terry


----------



## brix (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Tina doesnt play her life out in the media like her life depends on it--but yes she is a gobby cow, but id take her on over manipulative heaton anyday!!!



Look, does Michelle bite her toenails with her teeth?  No?  There's no competition then!


----------



## brix (Jan 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh I heart Terry



Innit


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 13, 2009)

brix said:


> Look, does Michelle bite her toenails with her teeth?  No?  There's no competition then!



Id take that over a neurotic girl who believes she doesnt fart


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh god. I understand how some people on this show get really stressed after a week or so and have a little meltdown but that Michelle is too much of a weed for me. Girlygirlsnivvelsnivvel.

She's paranoid about her bf because she's cheated herself


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 13, 2009)

She should have been assessed before going in as she has blown this all out of proportion---she is racked with guilt over cheating on her husband and is paranoid her new BF will leave her as well or do the same she did to andy!!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> She's paranoid about her bf because she's cheated herself




100%

She will be out Friday!!!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 13, 2009)

What you are all saying about Michelle is fair enough, but the way Coolio is acting is pretty horrible.


----------



## brix (Jan 13, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> What you are all saying about Michelle is fair enough, but the way Coolio is acting is pretty horrible.




I agree.  But do you remember how horrible Pete Burns was?  What on earth was Michelle expecting it to be like?


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 13, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> What you are all saying about Michelle is fair enough, but the way Coolio is acting is pretty horrible.



yeah, he's a cunt.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 13, 2009)

brix said:


> I agree.  But do you remember how horrible Pete Burns was?  What on earth was Michelle expecting it to be like?



That doesn't make it OK. The way he is acting is proper proper horrible.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 13, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> What you are all saying about Michelle is fair enough, but the way Coolio is acting is pretty horrible.



he's another nutjob that should have been assessed as well, but he's bang on- if she was secure in her relationship and self--coolios observations wouldnt touch her--but to breakdown over this is telling and all her problem not coolios---he has apologised already and that outburst in the diary room was born out of michelles paranoia again!!!!


----------



## brix (Jan 13, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> That doesn't make it OK. The way he is acting is proper proper horrible.




I didn't say it made it OK.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> She's paranoid about her bf because she's cheated herself


 From the sun today



> Michelle's ex Andy Scott-Lee added: I had to laugh when Coolio said he’d noticed them flirting and asked if they were going to get it on, and Michelle was offended because she’s got a boyfriend.
> 
> I just thought, ‘Boyfriend?’, well it didn’t stop you when you had a husband!




Cringe!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweaty Betty said:


> he's another nutjob that should have been assessed as well, but he's bang on- if she was secure in her relationship and self--coolios observations wouldnt touch her--but to breakdown over this is telling and all her problem not coolios---he has apologised already and that outburst in the diary room was born out of michelles paranoia again!!!!



Are you saying his behaviour is OK? Because it really really really isn't. It is proper horrible.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 13, 2009)

I think Coolio is bare getting right on all their tits tbh. Proper irritating.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 13, 2009)

his ramblings i agree are making him look like a right tool though....and now Ulrika is talking prefect sense to michelle!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 13, 2009)

Where is the WTF thread? The one that starts with the holes in the water? I put it on ignore because it was starting to fill up with really horrible stuff and now I can't find it.

I have a NSFW link to put on it  *sitsbackandwaitsforclamour*


----------



## brix (Jan 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Where is the WTF thread? The one that starts with the holes in the water? I put it on ignore because it was starting to fill up with really horrible stuff and now I can't find it.
> 
> I have a NSFW link to put on it  *sitsbackandwaitsforclamour*



I have no idea what this post means.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 13, 2009)

brix said:


> I agree.  But do you remember how horrible Pete Burns was?  What on earth was Michelle expecting it to be like?


Pete Burns was WAY nastier, intentially cruel and vile-  what he did to that Baywatch girl... Utter cunt. 

Coolio is a just an attentions seeking idiot, (but then Ive not seen the show tonight.)


----------



## Melinda (Jan 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Where is the WTF thread? The one that starts with the holes in the water? I put it on ignore because it was starting to fill up with really horrible stuff and now I can't find it.



I did the same- it *really* distressed and unsettled me.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 13, 2009)

brix said:


> I have no idea what this thread means.



It was called 'WTF Thread' I think  

Why aren't you all clamouring for this pic?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 13, 2009)

Melinda said:


> I did the same- it *really* distressed and unsettled me.



The guy in a wedding suit with the toaster (or whatever) was teehee but the skin diseases :yak:


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 13, 2009)

LAST word to coolio and spot on!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## brix (Jan 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It was called 'WTF Thread' I think
> 
> Why aren't you all clamouring for this pic?



I just had to google NSFW 

Oh gwan then - show us what you got!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 13, 2009)

I got dis http://www.zweg.com/dump/photo/haymamab.gif


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 13, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Pete Burns was WAY nastier, intentially cruel and vile-  what he did to that Baywatch girl... Utter cunt.
> 
> Coolio is a just an attentions seeking idiot, (but then Ive not seen the show tonight.)



You're 100% on all points here


----------



## brix (Jan 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I got dis http://www.zweg.com/dump/photo/haymamab.gif



Sort of wish I hadn't asked now...


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweaty Betty said:


> he has apologised already



and then carries on.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 13, 2009)

brix said:


> Sort of wish I hadn't asked now...



What is it? Is it going to creep me out?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 13, 2009)

Melinda said:


> What is it? Is it going to creep me out?



No, it's just a little surprise


----------



## brix (Jan 13, 2009)

Melinda said:


> What is it? Is it going to creep me out?




No, but you'll see the 'punchline' coming a mile off.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 13, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> and then carries on.



It doesn't really matter what Michelle's circumstances are. 

I would be intimidated by his behaviour as well. I think she is pretty justified in being as upset as she is.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 13, 2009)

brix said:


> No, but you'll see the 'punchline' coming a mile off.



I didn't  It took so long to load on my dongle I was all 'Yeah, so...oh teehee'


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 13, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I would be intimidated by his behaviour as well.



yeah - especially when she's asked him to stop and he carries on then and then when she's upset he comes out with "i don't give a fuck!". he's a twat. he might not mean to upset her, but he knows he is, and he carries on, and then is completely dismissive of anyone else's opinion on the subject. arrogant arse.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 13, 2009)

And the fact is he is carrying on _because_ he is intimidating her. Horrible behaviour.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 13, 2009)

Maybe its coz im a pikey and id deck the fucker-but id rather be taken head on by a mouthy twat than play head games with the passive aggressive victim type!!!!


----------



## Melinda (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Maybe its coz im a pikey and id deck the fucker-but id rather be taken head on by a mouthy twat than play head games with the passive aggressive victim type!!!!



Im not of the pikey persuasion my dearest, but I fully agree with your sentiments expressed above.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 13, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Im not of the pikey persuasion my dearest, but I fully agree with your sentiments expressed above.



coolio is ex junkie hoodie scum ffs- i think hes doing quite well considering


----------



## purplex (Jan 13, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> What you are all saying about Michelle is fair enough, but the way Coolio is acting is pretty horrible.



Its not really very nice to give people a hard time, he has hit a nerve and keeps tweaking, which might be good entertainment, it doesnt make him any less of a  wanker for doing it, he hasnt done this to any of the guys, a  flat track bully no more no less.


----------



## purplex (Jan 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I think Coolio is bare getting right on all their tits tbh. Proper irritating.



He would be getting proper teabagged


----------



## Augie March (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm personally more offended by the fact that Mutya voted for Verne because "she didn't know how to talk to him" rather than anything Coolio has done.  What was all that about?


----------



## purplex (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweaty Betty said:


> he's another nutjob that should have been assessed as well, but he's bang on- if she was secure in her relationship and self--coolios observations wouldnt touch her--but to breakdown over this is telling and all her problem not coolios---he has apologised already and that outburst in the diary room was born out of michelles paranoia again!!!!



Have you never felt insecure? Do you choose to prey on insecure people? Could you even stand by and watch someone get treated like that? I couldnt.
Youre right hes a loonbag


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 13, 2009)

This is one of the most irritating things about Big Brother. Why does noone say 'Coolio you are being a total dick please shutup everyone is bored of you.'

I don't know how they keep it inside? Even without the horrible behaviour towards Heaton, I'd have trouble not going mental about his weird 'HA HA HA HAAAA' sounds.

oh my god shutup. SHUT UP.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 13, 2009)

Augie March said:


> I'm personally more offended by the fact that Mutya voted for Verne because "she didn't know how to talk to him" rather than anything Coolio has done.  What was all that about?



Yeah that was disappointing tbh.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 13, 2009)

purplex said:


> Have you never felt insecure? Do you choose to prey on insecure people? Could you even stand by and watch someone get treated like that? I couldnt.
> Youre right hes a loonbag



Do i choose to prey on insecure people FFS???

No- i just dont entertain validating victims whilst at the same time not putting up with loud mouth bully types either.......

neither coolio or michelle look good out of this


----------



## Melinda (Jan 13, 2009)

Doesnt the fact that no one has faced him head on and properly held him accountable speak volumes about their social fucking cowardice? 

Coolio is irritating and he needs telling. Michelle whining and telling him to stop with half a smile on her face doesnt tell him what he needs to know. 

They are all adults in there! The time for politeness is over! Big row, then ostracise the div. If it was real bullying rather than piss taking, I doubt Terry and Tommy would stand by while it happened. 

All the whining and crying is ineffective because it wont get him to stop, he's insensitive!!


----------



## Melinda (Jan 13, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> This is one of the most irritating things about Big Brother. Why does noone say 'Coolio you are being a total dick please shutup everyone is bored of you.'
> 
> I don't know how they keep it inside? Even without the horrible behaviour towards Heaton, I'd have trouble not going mental about his weird 'HA HA HA HAAAA' sounds.
> 
> oh my god shutup. SHUT UP.


You posted while I was dicking about writing.  I agree-  they should front him on his behaviour. 

But the crying and the whining is doing my head in.


e2a
How many people voted for Coolio! How is he NOT up for eviction?!  Bigger beefs going on that Coolio, maybe he's getting a bad edit.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 13, 2009)

Melinda said:


> I doubt Terry and Tommy would stand by while it happened.



Given Sheridans behaviour towards women in court he'd be a hypocrite if he got angry.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 13, 2009)

themonkeyman said:


> no need to watch CBB, just catch up in here, wicked. keep it coming


Innit. I was out tonight so missed it but this thread keeps you updated 



purplex said:


> Its not really very nice to give people a hard time, he has hit a nerve and keeps tweaking, which might be good entertainment, it doesnt make him any less of a  wanker for doing it, *he hasnt done this to any of the guys*, a  flat track bully no more no less.


That's one of the main reasons I dislike him intensely. Fuckn wanker.



electrogirl said:


> This is one of the most irritating things about Big Brother. Why does noone say 'Coolio you are being a total dick please shutup everyone is bored of you.'
> I don't know how they keep it inside? Even without the horrible behaviour towards Heaton, I'd have trouble not going mental about his weird 'HA HA HA HAAAA' sounds.
> oh my god shutup. SHUT UP.


INNIT!!


----------



## Melinda (Jan 13, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Given Sheridans behaviour towards women in court he'd be a hypocrite if he got angry.


I defer to you about that, I dont know enough to challenge it now, however Tommy DID take Coolio to task about the misogynistic language used in his music. 

He was quite vociferous and argued circles around Coolio. Which I acknowledge isnt hard because the man is a blustering idiot. It was only when Mutya weighed in on Coolio's side that Tommy let it go.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 13, 2009)

Melinda said:


> I defer to you about that, I dont know enough to challenge it now, however Tommy DID take Coolio to task about the misogynistic language used in his music.
> 
> He was quite vociferous and argued circles around Coolio. Which I acknowledge isnt hard because the man is a blustering idiot. It was only when Mutya weighed in on Coolio's side that Tommy let it go.



It's easy to do when there's nothing to be gained....


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 13, 2009)

I know what poople mean when they say Michelle should laugh Coolio's stuff off, but why the fuck should she? She's said it upsets her and he knows this, yet he carries on. He is totally the wrong. I sense she is just absolutely frustrated, I get that sometimes when people don't listen to what I'm saying, or they deliberately miss my point, it's soooooooo frustrating it can actually make you quite upset.

And he is disgusting when he talks about women, always. It makes me sick. Ben should get a fucking backbone, when Coolio was saying how none of the girls were good looking he just sat there and laughed along. You fucking wet t shirt. 

All Coolio ever does is either 

a)sleaze over the girls
b) slag the girls off because they don't react to his sleazing
c) slag women off in general because they are hoes and bitches.

OH GOD I HATE.

I hate Tina aswell but that's for another rant.


----------



## isitme (Jan 13, 2009)

so this is where all the girls went


----------



## Melinda (Jan 13, 2009)

EG- Im not one of those saying Michelle should laugh it off, she needs to confront it. Coolio is a dickhead. Highly irritating, but could be easily dealt with. 

Michelle's being eaten up by her own demons imagining what is being written about her out in the world. 

She must have known all dirty laundry was going to be laid out for all to see when she went in. 
If her husband is right and she cheated on him 5 times+ in 18 months before he divorced her, then no wonder she is sweating in the house.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 14, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I know what poople mean when they say Michelle should laugh Coolio's stuff off, but why the fuck should she? She's said it upsets her and he knows this, yet he carries on. He is totally the wrong. I sense she is just absolutely frustrated, I get that sometimes when people don't listen to what I'm saying, or they deliberately miss my point, it's soooooooo frustrating it can actually make you quite upset.
> 
> And he is disgusting when he talks about women, always. It makes me sick. Ben should get a fucking backbone, when Coolio was saying how none of the girls were good looking he just sat there and laughed along. You fucking wet t shirt.
> 
> ...



Excellent post.



You can be my official spokesperson whilst I am away.

And Melinda - would it really be that easy to deal with him? I don't think so. Everybody is underestimating the position Michelle is actually in, and I think it is quite cruel. 

I hate seeing people having their vulnerabilities taken advantage of. I hate it so much. Especially by people like coolio. And everybody who is excusing his behaviour, and trying to make it look like it is Michelle own fault - shame on you.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 14, 2009)

Augie March said:


> I'm personally more offended by the fact that Mutya voted for Verne because "she didn't know how to talk to him" rather than anything Coolio has done.  What was all that about?


I was very disappointed by that.


----------



## foo (Jan 14, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> This is one of the most irritating things about Big Brother. Why does noone say 'Coolio you are being a total dick please shutup everyone is bored of you.'
> 
> I don't know how they keep it inside? Even without the horrible behaviour towards Heaton, I'd have trouble not going mental about his weird 'HA HA HA HAAAA' sounds.
> 
> oh my god shutup. SHUT UP.



this.

i'm always amazed at the housemates for never having goes at blatant bullies like Coolio. maybe it's more obvious to us the observer than when you're in it iyswim....wierd though. 

saying that, even though she was dull tory bird, i reckon that Linda Pinda would've stood up to him. 

Latoya has reached my shitlist, just below Coolio and Tina. sly cow that one.


----------



## foo (Jan 14, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I know what poople mean when they say Michelle should laugh Coolio's stuff off, but why the fuck should she? She's said it upsets her and he knows this, yet he carries on. He is totally the wrong. I sense she is just absolutely frustrated, I get that sometimes when people don't listen to what I'm saying, or they deliberately miss my point, it's soooooooo frustrating it can actually make you quite upset.
> 
> And he is disgusting when he talks about women, always. It makes me sick. Ben should get a fucking backbone, when Coolio was saying how none of the girls were good looking he just sat there and laughed along. You fucking wet t shirt.
> 
> ...



totally agree.


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 14, 2009)

Melinda said:


> EG- Im not one of those saying Michelle should laugh it off, she needs to confront it.



she has - she's asked him repeatedly to stop it, to shut the fuck up. what else can she do? he's a cunt, simple as that. anyone who thinks she's to blame for him being a cunt is, quite simply, wrong.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 14, 2009)

Coolio's about 5ft 5 and sticks as much of his remaining hair through a hole in his headwear as possible. There's no way he should be able to take the piss effectively, let alone intimidate

Frankly I wish she'd just sod off and go, the melodramatic sobber. Christ, she should try and be in a room with proper wind up merchants rather than that laughable baldy shouter. Hell, she'd crack withing three minutes of meeting, say, Mr Fubu and Hatboy

I'm with Terry in finding Coolio more of a laugh and worthy of keeping than delicate old waling nondescript girl. It's her fault more than his.


----------



## ch750536 (Jan 14, 2009)

4 people have commented about someone walking around in just a towel\'fuck all' a lot. I suggest this is Michelle and the edits are not showing it.

Coolio has already stated he does not like her walking around with little on (albeit in a backward Coolio way) in the diary room.

She then 'accidentally' says that she wants to be stimulated in the diary room. No accident. Look at Coolio's face when she says it.

He has enough, he makes a comment about 'no fucking games'.
She goes toe to toe and makes a comment about 'no fucking alcohol'

All square at this point.

He makes 3 comments to Ben 'tell your GF....'

Personally I see no bullying, no sexist behaviour and no wrong doing. Fine, he has sexist opinions but he can have any opinion he wants, that is not a crime.

Meanwhile, she is milking the situation for all she can get.


----------



## ch750536 (Jan 14, 2009)

Final point, the edits are making Coolio look bad in my opinion, else why would he only get 1 nomination.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 14, 2009)

And, to be fair, people have told Coolio to quit it.  Most of them several times.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 14, 2009)

And, in the spirit of fairness, people have also told Michelle to grow a backbone and to stop reacting. You could tell that a fair few thought she was being faintly ridiculous - hence the appeals to apologise to her because she was crying rather than for any particular offence.

He's fucking annoying to be sure. But I'd be tempted to wind her up to be honest - clearly she's a sheltered type that can't deal with others. Love the way that Coolio plays up his 'blackness' to 'intimidate' her, secure in the knowledge that she can't deal with it. That's her fault as much as his - he's playing on her unfortunate discomfort and lack of social skills.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 14, 2009)

Has Terry done anything terrible during this? Said anything out of turn? I am liking him a lot but not watched it much.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 14, 2009)

Nah, Terry's had a laugh and a few fags with Coolio, bemused that he's managing to make hay with such anodyne comments. To be honest they all sat in the diary room bemused after she stormed out in yet another tear filled hissy fit about the schoolyard insult of 'boyfriend'.

And if they focus on those bedside photos of her boyfriend again I may well yak. The poor bloke's probably at home cringing at the knots she's crying herself into. Or down the local nightclub seeking out someone less fragile.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Has Terry done anything terrible during this? Said anything out of turn? I am liking him a lot but not watched it much.


No, not at all.  He's obviously mates with Coolio, and finds him funny.  (Which despite being an annoying prat at times, and with undoubtedly dodgy attitudes towards women, there's no doubt he can be: like when he started saying something about the Michelle thing last night, then ran outside as he delivered his coup de grace.  It was all in the timing).  Terry, like all the others, has told Coolio to cut it out.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for analysis chaps


----------



## Flashman (Jan 14, 2009)

Disappointed with Mutya. 

Coolio is a twat but is on the wind up (didn't he say he was "going to try and get people to leave" so he can win? All in the game yo)

Michelle can fuck off
Tina is full of bullshit
Verne is a grumpy sod but also cool
Tommy wears shite t-shirts
Ben is neither nowt nor summat
LaToya is boring
Ulrika reminds me of a lass I used to know, snobby bastard


Terry is sound.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 14, 2009)

Coolio is total dick- He needs taking to task for his behaviour but so far no  one has done. He's the sort that needs a row. I agree with Terry- Coolio know's he's pissing Michelle off, but for the most part he's dicking around and is surprised by her OTT response. Rather than back off, he keeps the 'jokes' coming. Obnoxious, insensitive behaviour.

However, they are all adults in there. I think the way Michelle has gone about dealing with her issues with Coolio/ Ben has been ineffectual and really feeble. She isnt a child- bursting into tears at every available opportunity serves no purpose bar undermining her own position. 


Also the edit _has _to be squiffy- judging solely by the condensed highlights, Coolio needs clubbing with an axe for his behaviour. 
Yet in a free vote he gets just a single nomination while Michelle herself gets 3?

Jeez compared to the mindfuck Pete Burns and Michael Barrymoore threw at Jodie Marsh which was designed to hurt, humiliate and scar her? Coolio isnt _nth_ of that.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 14, 2009)

Neither nowt nor summat 

You missed out Mutya? Do you love her?


----------



## Flashman (Jan 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Neither nowt nor summat
> 
> You missed out Mutya? Do you love her?



Disappointed with Mutya, I said. Because of her reason for voting for Verne.

I sort of love her yes which is why I'm disappointed


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 14, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Disappointed with Mutya, I said. Because of her reason for voting for Verne.
> 
> I sort of love her yes which is why I'm disappointed.



Oh, you did say, sry.

I wonder if Terry is going to win on the Nice n Normal Bloke vote? Seems like it...


----------



## Flashman (Jan 14, 2009)

No prbs.

Yes I think you're right there.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 14, 2009)

Mutteyore's nice enough and honest, but a little dull and stoopid really. The Verne comment was telling.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 14, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Disappointed with Mutya, I said. Because of her reason for voting for Verne.
> 
> I sort of love her yes which is why I'm disappointed



More: I was listening to her explain why she was voting for Verne and she _seemed_ to be saying that she didn't know how to talk to him about the 'way he is' and any relationships and stuff. I was ready to huff and puff about her being a dick because she couldn't handle talking to someone physically so very different to her but I do think she meant that she finds him unapproachable and closed and impossible to have a little nothing chitty-chat small talk with.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 14, 2009)

"Small talk" eh? 

It's still her problem whichever way you look at it, everybody else seems to be able to natter with him okay.


----------



## rover07 (Jan 14, 2009)

Im liking her more after the bottom shocking task. She seemed to really enjoy that


----------



## ch750536 (Jan 14, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> she has - she's asked him repeatedly to stop it, to shut the fuck up. what else can she do? he's a cunt, simple as that. anyone who thinks she's to blame for him being a cunt is, quite simply, wrong.



If my 4 yr old came in from school crying that someone has called him names I would tell him off for crying then teach him how to fight back.

This is a million miles from bullying and nothing like the punishments we have seen on previous big brothers.

Just because water comes out of her eyes it does not mean that she is a victim.


----------



## rover07 (Jan 14, 2009)

Who's up for eviction?


----------



## Pieface (Jan 14, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Coolio is total dick- He needs taking to task for his behaviour but so far no  one has done. He's the sort that needs a row.
> 
> Jeez compared to the mindfuck Pete Burns and Michael Barrymoore threw at Jodie Marsh which was designed to hurt, humiliate and scar her? Coolio isnt _nth_ of that.



I agree with this.  I can't believe people are taking it from him - he is _itching _for a fight   Just looks totally bored and is therefore being a cunt but you see it time and time again - people generally won't speak up.  I'm having that problem with a current group situ in my own life.

I wantwantwant to go on the piss with Terry.  He looks cool when he smokes which is weird but true - like he _loves _his fags.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 14, 2009)

rover07 said:


> Im liking her more after the bottom shocking task. She seemed to really enjoy that


Tommy liked it most.  He had a Cheshire Cat grin all through as he lay on the sofa, sprawled and satiated.  Faintly disturbing, really.  It reminded me of that Dirty Den webcam pic.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 14, 2009)

Coolio's winding her up no _doubt_, but she is overreacting a bit. I mean, he's winding others up too but they don't run off crying.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 14, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Tommy liked it most.  He had a Cheshire Cat grin all through as he lay on the sofa, sprawled and satiated.  Faintly disturbing, really.  It reminded me of that Dirty Den webcam pic.



I noticed that, odd fellow.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 14, 2009)

Augie March said:


> I'm personally more offended by the fact that Mutya voted for Verne because "she didn't know how to talk to him" rather than anything Coolio has done.  What was all that about?



Yeah, I picked up on that too, although I was more offended that she didn't vote for Tina.  I did think it was pretty out of order for Mutya to say that was the reason she wanted him out, but I found my indignance hard to maintain when Verne rocked up in a teddybear suit on BBBM and I laughed out loud at him because he looked like Paedobear.  Seriously, it should be on tonight and it is fucking *gold*.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 14, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Coolio's winding her up no _doubt_, but she is overreacting a bit. I mean, he's winding others up too but they don't run off crying.



It's just a clash of big blustering idiot and silly little girly. He could tone it down as who really likes making people cry? And she should buck-up as who really likes being a weed?

I expect being a weedy wet gets her places with people who like their wimmens to be helpless princesses.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 14, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Yeah, I picked up on that too, although I was more offended that she didn't vote for Tina.  I did think it was pretty out of order for Mutya to say that was the reason she wanted him out, but I found my indignance hard to maintain when Verne rocked up in a teddybear suit on BBBM and I laughed out loud at him because he looked like Paedobear.  Seriously, it should be on tonight and it is fucking *gold*.



How can Verne be on BBBM when he is in the house? I can't watch BBBM cuz I don't like it.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> How can Verne be on BBBM when he is in the house? I can't watch BBBM cuz I don't like it.



They show stuff that is aired the next day on there a lot of the time.  I like Jack now, the presenter bloke.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 14, 2009)

Was Verne wearing the suit in the BB house Ken?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 14, 2009)

Sadken said:


> They show stuff that is aired the next day on there a lot of the time.  I like Jack now, the presenter bloke.



Ah OK. Verne in a teddybear suit though. Lol


----------



## Sadken (Jan 14, 2009)

PieEye said:


> Was Verne wearing the suit in the BB house Ken?



Yeah, in the diary room with Michelle.  Seriously: like Paedobear.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 14, 2009)

Oooh I have to confess to being slightly disappointed with Mutya too 
Tommy gets a vote because she dislikes his laugh? Her Verne nomination was squirmy too. hmm. I think Verne is open and funny and is popular in the house. Its been over a week and Mutya still cant see past her prejudice.

I have to say Im another convert to Terry  Properly decent man. I could never abide his sneery tv persona. 

Whats up with Ben though? Someone comes up to you and starts talking about women of your personal acquaintance in the most base terms, and you sit there and ignore it? Why isnt Ben's next move to call Coolio a dick? Rather like Tina- he's a great one for explaining why he *hasnt* acted.

@ Danny's description of Tommy in shocking task. 

Flashman, Im glad Im not the only one who noticed the closeups on Mutya's cooch during that task!


----------



## Pieface (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm being thick, ignore me.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 14, 2009)

Coolio does the same walking away skippy come back thing that Darnell used to do.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 14, 2009)

Tina needs to die.  She clearly feels that she is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO popular that she can just sit there and reel off a list of other people's failings and they will not get offended by it because they love her so much.  Why the hell does she think people would even value her opinion?  If I spent a week and a half living with someone and they sat me down and told me I was a shithead, I would take a piss on their pillow.   Fair enough, probably because the truth hurts but y'know.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 14, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Coolio does the same walking away skippy come back thing that Darnell used to do.



does he?

What was that "cu" thing he kept doing to Ben when he was pretending to be all gangsta and stuff?  He kept saying it and I didn't understand it and it was fucking annoying - then Verne piped up with "Coolio's talking to himself" so maybe it's short for Coolio or something?

Maybe?

And then at the end in the diary room he was _completely _normal and I must say it made me laugh - he turns it on and off like a tap


----------



## Sadken (Jan 14, 2009)

PieEye said:


> does he?
> 
> What was that "cu" thing he kept doing to Ben when he was pretending to be all gangsta and stuff?  He kept saying it and I didn't understand it and it was fucking annoying - then Verne piped up with "Coolio's talking to himself" so maybe it's short for Coolio or something?
> 
> ...



Short for "cuz" I think.  Just Coolio being a knobend though, really, and trying to indimidate the posho with his jive talking.  Usually works, to be fair.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 14, 2009)

"Cuzette" too, which was quite funny.

Cuz.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 14, 2009)

We all do manky things in private- digging at your feet, squeezing zits and rummage around in your noses. But even at your most relaxed, if you were being filmed, would you really be digging inside your scabs, or swigging from a family size coke bottle? Never mind what she says, Tina has *really* stepped over social boundaries  


Oooh! Does anyone remember a channel 4 documentary aaaages ago, which set 4 national groups up in a hotel on consecutive weeks, and proceeded to test national  social structures and boundaries by getting a couple of group to behave in an atypical way? The groups were English, German, Japanese... and Americans I think.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 14, 2009)

Fuck yeah I vaguely do.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 14, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Flashman, Im glad Im not the only one who noticed the closeups on Mutya's cooch during that task!



Did I mention her cooch? 

(I like that word )


----------



## rover07 (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh fuck yeah ...Tina was biting her toenails on Ulrikas bed.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 14, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Oooh! Does anyone remember a channel 4 documentary aaaages ago, which set 4 national groups up in a hotel on consecutive weeks, and proceeded to test national  social structures and boundaries by getting a couple of group to behave in an atypical way? The groups were English, German, Japanese... and Americans I think.



That sounds interesting. Wonder why I didn't watch it?


----------



## Melinda (Jan 14, 2009)

PieEye said:


> does he?
> 
> What was that "cu" thing he kept doing to Ben when he was pretending to be all gangsta and stuff?  He kept saying it and I didn't understand it and it was fucking annoying -


Oh GOD  that was AWFUL! 



> And then at the end in the diary room he was _completely _normal and I must say it made me laugh - he turns it on and off like a tap



My sky plus cut out as he sat down  what'd he say?!


----------



## Flashman (Jan 14, 2009)

Melinda said:


> My sky plus cut out as he sat down  what'd he say?!



That happens to me a lot, particularly on _Screenwipe_ 

Fucking annoying innit.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 14, 2009)

Melinda said:


> My sky plus cut out as he sat down  what'd he say?!



it was more that he was communicating completely normally whereas the rest of the show had him being an evasive gangsta knob. It was just funny.  Like when a kid's getting told off and stops messing about.  He was basically saying that she's feeling guilty and that's why she reacted so badly (cos she does like Ben).  He's not at all contrite....


----------



## Melinda (Jan 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> That sounds interesting. Wonder why I didn't watch it?


Sorry about this little derail- it just struck me that Tina had crossed way  beyond the boundaries of how Id expect a person to behave in public. 

OU found the national behaviour show I was talking about! (Thanks again Orang!) It was called _The Tourist Trap._




			
				 The press release: said:
			
		

> "This series takes groups of English, Germans, Japanese and Americans to a secluded holiday resort to observe their behaviour and test out some of the stereotypes we perceive in each other.
> 
> Are nations divided by culture or are we really very similar? This series sets out to provide the answers by taking the different groups to a secluded holiday resort. Each week the resort is filled with a different nationality. During the week their behaviour is observed, testing out some of the stereotypes perceptions.
> 
> ...



It was broadcast in 1998, so chances are you didnt see it because you were in school or something!  The people 'planted' in the national groups - strayed so far outside the social structure that they were often ostracised- I remember this was especially true in the Japanese group.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 14, 2009)

Melinda said:


> if you were being filmed, would you really be digging inside your scabs, or swigging from a family size coke bottle? Never mind what she says, Tina has *really* stepped over social boundaries


I doubt I'd do the former, but don't see what's wrong with the latter


----------



## bellator (Jan 14, 2009)

I have now got to the stage of putting the tv on mute whenever Tina is being shown. So annoying!!!!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 14, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Coolio's about 5ft 5 and sticks as much of his remaining hair through a hole in his headwear as possible. There's no way he should be able to take the piss effectively, let alone intimidate


Good point.  




ch750536 said:


> If my 4 yr old came in from school crying that someone has called him names I would tell him off for crying then teach him how to fight back.


Rly? If my 4yr old came home crying because of name calling I'd hug him n talk to him about it. I CERTAINLY wouldn't be telling him off for crying. What an odd reaction. 



Melinda said:


> I have to say Im another convert to Terry  Properly decent man. I could never abide his sneery tv persona.


Me neither! hated him on telly before. I'm....warming to him....


----------



## Melinda (Jan 14, 2009)

Coolio has been given an official CBB warning for sex pest type behaviour.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 14, 2009)

OOOoooooooooo (dramatic reaction).

Wonder if they'll show it tonight...or tomorrow....
I missed last nights. Was at PANTO!


----------



## foo (Jan 14, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Coolio has been given an official CBB warning for sex pest type behaviour.



ha really? 

wonder how the prize pratt will spin that little gem.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 14, 2009)

Verne DOES look like paedo bear in that costume!


----------



## Melinda (Jan 14, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> Verne DOES look like paedo bear in that costume!










RE the Coolio 'official warning'- Pah! It wasnt for sex pestery at all! 
Telling Ulrika that her 'arse had to go' was jokes, but as usual he over played it! 


Michelle is almost 30 years old! FFS!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 14, 2009)

Coolio - Coolio's personality....has left the building.

Michelle - Thank fuck for that. 




Verne has the sweetest giggle!


----------



## Melinda (Jan 14, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Verne has the sweetest giggle!


He is soo nice! Him in the bear costume was too cute!


----------



## zoooo (Jan 14, 2009)

Ew.
Don't exercise topless, Tommy.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 14, 2009)

Melinda said:


> He is soo nice! Him in the bear costume was too cute!



Heh yup


----------



## Geri (Jan 14, 2009)

I really like Terry's mouth.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 14, 2009)

Didnt _Tina_ nomnate Mutya?!   Two faces!

I keep rewinding to watch Tommy chasing Verne on the scooter


----------



## brix (Jan 14, 2009)

Geri said:


> I really like Terry's mouth.



I know exactly what you mean


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 14, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> OOOoooooooooo (dramatic reaction).
> 
> Wonder if they'll show it tonight...or tomorrow....
> I missed last nights. Was at PANTO!



Since noone else has obliged, Strumps    ......






















OH NO YOU WEREN'T!!!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm having to watch every episode the following day on 4OD so feel I'm missing out on this thread.....I can't be doing with posting stuff 24 hours after everyone else   ....but it's very sad for me. 
Poor, poor me. 


This thread makes me LOL loads though, so it doesn't matter. 



I will say though......Tina - AAAAAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 14, 2009)

sheothebudworths said:


> Since noone else has obliged, Strumps   ......
> 
> OH NO YOU WEREN'T!!!


 


Poor you


----------



## Melinda (Jan 14, 2009)

sheothebudworths said:


> I will say though......Tina - AAAAAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!



She was tweezering out neck hairs today.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 14, 2009)

Melinda said:


> She was tweezering out neck hairs today.



Yikes.

I've never really got that.

Surely the only reason you remove hairs etc, is to make people think you don't really have them there, so why do it in full view of everyone?


----------



## snackhead (Jan 14, 2009)

Latest task result just announced to them on live feed



Spoiler:  result



yep that's right they failed although let's be real you knew before you clicked didn't you? eh? eh? Tina's turned it into a self centered rant that's descended into House Paranoia about viewing figures


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 15, 2009)

sheothebudworths said:


> I'm having to watch every episode the following day on 4OD so feel I'm missing out on this thread.....I can't be doing with posting stuff 24 hours after everyone else   ....but it's very sad for me.
> Poor, poor me.
> 
> 
> This thread makes me LOL loads though, so it doesn't matter.



You think that's bad? I'm in the States having to download each episode via a bit torrent site.

I'm actually starting to feel a wee bit sorry for Tina 'cos if and when she gets evicted - i.e. this coming Friday night - she's going to be stunned by how much she's hated by the viewing public.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 15, 2009)

God it's all frustrating to me. I shouted that I wanted 'to kick coolio in the cunt' today. What's happened to me?

I hate him. 'His personality has left the building?'. What? So his personality is basically being a cock? Brilliant. I just want him to be quiet. PLEASE. Just be quiet for a bit.

Oh and 'i was a poet, but my mama didn't even know it' is not good rapping.

LaToya is now on the knoblist, despite having a promising start. 

Tommy needs to get his pubic haired head out of his arse and do the tasks properly. Did he think he's get through it without wearing a silly costume?

Terry has the right idea. 

VERNE TO WIN. He's really dry and funny. I like him.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 15, 2009)

imposs1904 said:


> You think that's bad? I'm in the States having to download each episode via a bit torrent site.



That's what I did for the normal BB! 

Can't you use 4OD? 
Or the watch again service on Channel4?

Otherwise you can normally get em on YouTube, too.


----------



## foo (Jan 15, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> God it's all frustrating to me. I shouted that I wanted 'to kick coolio in the cunt' today. What's happened to me?
> 
> I hate him. 'His personality has left the building?'. What? So his personality is basically being a cock? Brilliant. I just want him to be quiet. PLEASE. Just be quiet for a bit.
> 
> ...



totally with you again electrogirl. 

except i was a _teeny_ bit disappointed in Terry. it was only _after _he realised BB (and therefore the public?) had a problem with Coolio's behaviour that he actually started telling Coolio about himself. hmmm. 

still like him though. i don't expect him to be perfect. much. 

mutya is now boring me.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 15, 2009)

foo said:


> except i was a _teeny_ bit disappointed in Terry. it was only _after _he realised BB (and therefore the public?) had a problem with Coolio's behaviour that he actually started telling Coolio about himself. hmmm.


No it wasn't; he's had words with him all along.  

He does seem to think, though, (correctly, in my view) that Michelle is over reacting somewhat.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 15, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Didnt _Tina_ nomnate Mutya?!   Two faces!


Well, quite.

"Nominate you?  I really don't see it?"

No, but _she_ will if she's voted out on Friday.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 15, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> No it wasn't; he's had words with him all along.
> 
> He does seem to think, though, (correctly, in my view) that Michelle is over reacting somewhat.



Innit. Michelle should just go - the whingeing nightmare.

Coolio's about as threatening and genuinely offensive as a slice of Battenburg, albeit a super annoying version. She, on the other hand, is a fucking fragile flapjack that must burn through a mulitpack of kleenex per day.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 15, 2009)

Just had to add: The Terry/Coolio conversation was one many parents would recognize.

"I didn't do anything!"
"Well, Ulrika wouldn't just make it up!"
"But I didn't do anything."
"But you've obviously upset them."
(Turns face away) "I didn't do it!"


----------



## foo (Jan 15, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> No it wasn't; he's had words with him all along.



did he?

i must've missed that. 

Coolio seems to be stuck as a 15 year old boy. arrested development or wot. i almost felt sorry for him last night...but it didn't last.  

'Coolio's personality has left the building' oh dear - total dick.   funny how he doens't pick on any of the blokes. even his attempts to wind Ben up have been tame. from what i can see, he saves his nastiness for the women. the man's got ishooos.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 15, 2009)

tarannau said:


> She, on the other hand, is a fucking fragile flapjack that must burn through a mulitpack of kleenex per day.



I've said it before but its more understandable if you consider that she *must* be sweating hard on the tabloids commenting about her real life serial infidelity. 

In her mind, Coolio is just providing the tabs with extra ammunition.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 15, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Just had to add: The Terry/Coolio conversation was one many parents would recognize.
> 
> "I didn't do anything!"
> "Well, Ulrika wouldn't just make it up!"
> ...




Terry is cool as!


----------



## tarannau (Jan 15, 2009)

Yer what, Terry's been having a laugh and implying that Coolio should turn it down in the ashtray for days now, albeit with a smile that tacitly said 'keep it up son, she's an oversensitive nightmare.

Coolio's a dick, but he's anodyne really. She, however, is a fucking ridiculous  blubberbaby on that needs a big boot out of the house.  It's telling that the only two people Coolio's been arsed or able to really wind up are the two least worthy of respect - bland-o-rama Tory tits girl and the shallow self obsessed bawler.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 15, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Just had to add: The Terry/Coolio conversation was one many parents would recognize.


----------



## foo (Jan 15, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Just had to add: The Terry/Coolio conversation was one many parents would recognize.
> 
> "I didn't do anything!"
> "Well, Ulrika wouldn't just make it up!"
> ...





exactly. he's a teenager.


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 15, 2009)

mutya needs to cheer up. she's making me go right off her.


----------



## rover07 (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks like Michelle is winning the mind-game battle with Coolio.

Loser!


----------



## Melinda (Jan 15, 2009)

But is she winning the Game of Life? 

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh maintenance honey.


----------



## rover07 (Jan 15, 2009)

High maintenance? I dont think so, she just doesnt like someone picking on her and winding her up.


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 15, 2009)

rover07 said:


> High maintenance? I dont think so, she just doesnt like someone picking on her and winding her up.



that's what i think. if coolio had stopped it when she first said, she wouldn't have carried on getting more and more upset.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 15, 2009)

Alternatively, if she hadn't reacted and showed some ability to deal with people (including black americana on the wind up) then Coolio wouldn't have carried on. It's her discomfort and lack of social skills that Coolio keeps exposing. 

In situations like this, I like to look at what the decent everyman of the house is doing. In other words: what would Terry do. And it's clear that he likes Coolio and is only having a word because he wants peace, not because he thinks Michelle has much of reason to be such a crying fruitloop.


----------



## foo (Jan 15, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> that's what i think. if coolio had stopped it when she first said, she wouldn't have carried on getting more and more upset.



yep. his posturing that he was just having a laugh and on a wind up didn't hold water. once your behaviour makes someone cry, you stop. end of. unless you're a 11 year old boy of course...


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 15, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Alternatively, if she hadn't reacted and showed some ability to deal with people (including black americana on the wind up) then Coolio wouldn't have carried on. It's her discomfort and lack of social skills that Coolio keeps exposing.



nah, i really don't buy it that it's her fault for being wound up. yeah, she needs to toughen up a bit - for her own sake - but coolio really needs to learn to grow up and show some consideration for the feelings of others.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 15, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> - but coolio really needs to learn to grow up and show some consideration for the feelings of others.


This for sure. 

How someone gets to middle age and still thinks its acceptable to disregard people's wishes and feelings is a disgrace. 

Its not like he grew up rich, or had success early and so always had sycophants around him who didn't hold him accountable for frankly slappable behaviour. 

The primary fault is his, but Michelle is emotionally incontinent.


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 15, 2009)

Melinda said:


> ......but Michelle is emotionally incontinent.



What a fab description of her - quote of the thread!

 I will endeavour to get that into conversation at least twice today


----------



## tarannau (Jan 15, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> nah, i really don't buy it that it's her fault for being wound up. yeah, she needs to toughen up a bit - for her own sake - but coolio really needs to learn to grow up and show some consideration for the feelings of others.



Fuck that, it's a game show. And she choose to go on as fragile self-obsessed goods. I don't respect her, I don't find her interesting, I don't think she's rounded - who cares that a knobber like Coolio can wind her up. It's her discomfort with others - especially Coolio's most 'black' characters - and her self absorption that's the root of the issue. She needs a fucking backbone and to learn how to deal with people. 

To be fair to Coolio, I honestly don't think he's realised he's affecting people that badly either. The telling example is when they were all in the diary room, Coolio made a 'boyfriend' jibe and Michelle stormed out. Not one person in the room followed her out, nor looked that bothered. in fact there was more eye rolling and less than a second of awkwardness - I don't think any of them thought the waterworks would start flowing so freely. See also Terry's reaction.


----------



## ch750536 (Jan 15, 2009)

foo said:


> yep. his posturing that he was just having a laugh and on a wind up didn't hold water. once your behaviour makes someone cry, you stop. end of. unless you're a 11 year old boy of course...



Anyone can make water come out of their eyes, especially when on camera.

And especially when you want people to feel sorry for you.


----------



## Rollem (Jan 15, 2009)

tarannau said:


> . It's her discomfort and lack of social skills that Coolio keeps exposing.


 but that doesn't make his behaviour exectpable. it just makes him a bully no?


> In situations like this, I like to look at what the decent everyman of the house is doing. In other words: what would Terry do. And it's clear that he likes Coolio and is only having a word because he wants peace, not because he thinks Michelle has much of reason to be such a crying fruitloop.


or its clear that he likes coolio and is he having a word coz he knows its gone to far and that coolio is now acting like a complete cock in an attempt to keep face. 

its all crap, but michelle has the right to get upset, even if she should toughen up a bit! it might not be to everyones taste the way she is handling it, but then neither is coolio's behaviour

the man needs to grow up and stop picking on easy targets to make himselflook "big". all this fucking fake bravado is nonsense.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 15, 2009)

Of course Coolio's behaviour is unacceptable; he unbelievably immature for a man of his years. (Did he ever do any work with Arrested Development?  ).  However, unless we're not being shown everything, Michelle does indeed seem to be over reacting, and is, in the phrase of the thread, emotionally incontinent.  Should he have stopped when he saw she was so upset?  Of course.  Is her response to teasing by a grown-up 11-year-old over the top?  Of course.

I'm not sure what the other housemates can do other than what they've done: tell Coolio to cut it out, and tell Michelle to ignore him.

It's getting boring.  I can have this scenario in real life any day.   I want to be taken away from all that.


----------



## foo (Jan 15, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> he unbelievably immature for a man of his years. (Did he ever do any work with Arrested Development?  ).  .




snap


----------



## purplex (Jan 15, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> nah, i really don't buy it that it's her fault for being wound up. yeah, she needs to toughen up a bit - for her own sake - but coolio really needs to learn to grow up and show some consideration for the feelings of others.



this


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 15, 2009)

let's be honest, if coolio wasn't winding michelle up, alls you have on your tv every night atm is scouse invective and swedish narcissism to contend with.

oh, and tommy dressed as a car racing vern around the table.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 15, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> let's be honest, if coolio wasn't winding michelle up, alls you have on your tv every night atm is scouse invective and swedish narcissism to contend with.
> 
> oh, and tommy dressed as a car racing vern around the table.


Aye, but the Michelle/Coolio thing is so over now.  Can we have a new conflict, please?


----------



## Pieface (Jan 15, 2009)

I felt kind of sorry for her but when she _woke up _and started crying I got sick of it.  Anyway - they've had a chat.  Which I *LOVED *- Coolio trying to find somewhere to sit down in his car in the bathroom and be serious


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 15, 2009)

PieEye said:


> Anyway - they've had a chat.  Which I *LOVED *- Coolio trying to find somewhere to sit down in his car in the bathroom and be serious


That was brilliant.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 15, 2009)

I feel very sorry for Michelle.  I think she comes across as being the 2nd most down to earth person in the house after Terry.  I reckon she is getting so upset because she is obsessed with second guessing the media reaction (and public by proxy) to her in the house and it's wrecking her head.  Obviously don't know the ins and outs of her marrriage, but it can't be nice to have your ex husband go to the papers and make all those accusations against her, even if they were true.  She is trying to convince the public that she is not a - public's word - slag and that she's actually a nice person.   Seen in that context, Coolio winding her up was pretty much the worst thing that could happen for her. She's convinced me, anyway.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 15, 2009)

PieEye said:


> I felt kind of sorry for her but when she _woke up _and started crying I got sick of it.  Anyway - they've had a chat.  Which I *LOVED *- Coolio trying to find somewhere to sit down in his car in the bathroom and be serious


Yes, the car thing in the bathroom was hysterical


----------



## newbie (Jan 15, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Of course Coolio's behaviour is unacceptable; he unbelievably immature for a man of his years.



I'm not wholly convinced.  His idea of how to gameplay and how to win is rather different from the way British reserve works, but istm he's figured that he's in a competition with other _professional_ entertainers and _everything_ is an act. His act, as tarannau said, includes a hard street american 'black' character which I suspect would be seen differently and more sympathetically in a US house with a US audience.  He's been quite clear that he's playing to win- something no Brit will ever admit to- and for him that involves picking off his opponents one by one, weakest first.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 15, 2009)

newbie said:


> I'm not wholly convinced.  His idea of how to gameplay and how to win is rather different from the way British reserve works, but istm he's figured that he's in a competition with other _professional_ entertainers and _everything_ is an act. His act, as tarannau said, includes a hard street american 'black' character which I suspect would be seen differently and more sympathetically in a US house with a US audience.  He's been quite clear that he's playing to win- something no Brit will ever admit to- and for him that involves picking off his opponents one by one, weakest first.


Well, of course he's putting on an act, including "characters", but he's still immature.


----------



## newbie (Jan 15, 2009)

what's the 'mature' reaction to being told off for something you think is entirely reasonable and within the rules of the game?  He's just a bit bemused and culturally disorientated.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 15, 2009)

newbie said:


> He's just a bit bemused and culturally disorientated.


No; he's a dick.


----------



## newbie (Jan 15, 2009)

that goes without saying, he's appearing on CBB along with a bunch of hasbeens, a perjurer, some alsorans and someone who's dyed herself white.



having cleared that up, I'm still not seeing him in quite the same light as most on here.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 15, 2009)

PieEye said:


> I felt kind of sorry for her but when she _woke up _and started crying I got sick of it.  Anyway - they've had a chat.  Which I *LOVED *- Coolio trying to find somewhere to sit down in his car in the bathroom and be serious


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 15, 2009)

newbie said:


> I'm not wholly convinced.  His idea of how to gameplay and how to win is rather different from the way British reserve works, but istm he's figured that he's in a competition with other _professional_ entertainers and _everything_ is an act. His act, as tarannau said, includes a hard street american 'black' character which I suspect would be seen differently and more sympathetically in a US house with a US audience.  He's been quite clear that he's playing to win- something no Brit will ever admit to- and for him that involves picking off his opponents one by one, weakest first.





newbie said:


> what's the 'mature' reaction to being told off for something you think is entirely reasonable and within the rules of the game?  He's just a bit bemused and culturally disorientated.



I think you're onto something matey but as pointed out quite a few times on this thread he saves all his bullshit for the _women_. He's culturally disoriantated AND a dick


----------



## newbie (Jan 15, 2009)

I know and I find that troubling.  What's not yet clear is whether that is because it's been women who have so far shown themselves to be the weakest or because he is too scared to take on the men.  

He has jibed at Ben, so far Ben hasn't reacted, but I think he'll keep probing until he finds the weakness (which is certainly there) and then exploit it.  Or maybe he won't, maybe he really will only go for women, in which case he'll be exposed as genuinely misogynist.


----------



## foo (Jan 15, 2009)

he really couldn't cope with being called a bully could he - which is the usual  reaction of most bullies when they're shown up, in my experience. 

the chat in the bathroom was hilarious. Coolio doing all the talking and telling her how she felt. i reckon Michelle just wanted to get out of there asap - and her reaction when he wanted a hug was telling


----------



## newbie (Jan 15, 2009)

it was telling about both of them.

he doesn't think he's a bully- he was shocked at the suggestion- he just thinks he's playing to win.


I'm not a black American and I've no real idea what the cultural meaning of all the ho's and bitches rhetoric is. Within his background culture I don't know how women are viewed by men nor how they respond when attacked or apologised to, ie what his expectations are.  

I don't want to make excuses for him, within my cultural context (which is forever outside of a gameshow) his behaviour is reprehensible.  But his context is different and he is in a gameshow and his behaviour needs to be viewed with that in mind.


----------



## chegrimandi (Jan 15, 2009)

not got into this one - it was too boring at the beginning - is it any good?


----------



## tarannau (Jan 15, 2009)

Agree with Newbie unsurprisingly.

The most telling things for me - through the filter of whatever edits they put it through - are the fact that the housemates took so long to side with Michelle, largely doing so because she was crying and making life miserable  than for particular offences. 

And she also uses crying to manipulate and control the situation, either consciously or not. Tina, bless her insensitive socks, went to console yet another crying fit and gently suggested that if she didn't react then there would be no real issue - that people would only talk about her relationship with her BF because she kept srawing attention to it. Michelle's reaction was instantly to cut off any conversation on the subject ('I don't want to talk about it') despite initiating the waterworks and talk in the first place

I think Coolio's a plum. But he's a wind-up merchant rather than a bully imo, and a largely ineffective one at that. She's far more culpable for this whole sorry situation than him.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 15, 2009)

chegrimandi said:


> not got into this one - it was too boring at the beginning - is it any good?



Not really


----------



## Pieface (Jan 15, 2009)

newbie said:


> he just thinks he's playing to win.



You're right - he's trying to give them them money's worth.  And when he goes in diary room and behaves completely normally you can see it's just an act.   It's just not that good though...he's not funny enough or entertaining enough.   There are no real characters in there this series 

I though LaToya's comments were probably correct at the end last night btw - I bet there's some frisson betw Ben and Michelle.  One that was probably harmless and now it's all been blown out of proportion.

Speaking of which - has LaToya had surgery on her arse?!  Her waist is tiiiiiiiiiny and from some angles her arse looks like it's been surgically ballooned   Or maybe she just has lots of "back" as they say


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 15, 2009)

PieEye said:


> Speaking of which - has LaToya had surgery on her arse?!  Her waist is tiiiiiiiiiny and from some angles her arse looks like it's been surgically ballooned   Or maybe she just has lots of "back" as they say



Oh yeah - it really looks out of proportion!

http://www.glutealimplants.com/         may be the answer.....


----------



## foo (Jan 15, 2009)

PieEye said:


> I though LaToya's comments were probably correct at the end last night btw - I bet there's some frisson betw Ben and Michelle.  One that was probably harmless and now it's all been blown out of proportion.



bollocks    Latoya had that sillly secret little chat with Coolio about Ben and Michelle being 'truly in love'  just because they hang around together and are opposite gender. so what if they spend a lot of time together, they knew each other before BB, they're similar age. what's the big deal? Latoya is a fruitloop stirrer with no idea about relationships imo. 

from your posts, i take it you don't think Coolio's a bully then PieEye?


----------



## Sadken (Jan 15, 2009)

POTTY-gob Tina Malone feels certain that she'll leave this Friday. 
Not many would disagree.

The ballet performance she put on with Terry didn't receive as many internet hits as Verne and Ulrika's classic Endless Love rendition last week. 

Thus, housemates failed the task. 

She said: "You know what that tells me, it tells me that I'm going on Friday." 

Michelle tried to comfort her, by saying Verne would have got more hits because he's a Hollywood star. 

But Tina ranted: "I don't care who Verne is, I'm in Channel 4's biggest show, and I'm going out to a job when I get out of here. I'm filming, baby." 

Yesterday the scouse actress claimed: "If I don't go this Friday, I am going to go off my cake." 

Now now Tina, what did Victoria sponge ever do to you? 

Actually...


----------



## Rollem (Jan 15, 2009)

foo said:


> bollocks    Latoya had that sillly secret little chat with Coolio about Ben and Michelle being 'truly in love'  just because they hang around together and are opposite gender. so what if they spend a lot of time together, they knew each other before BB, they're similar age. what's the big deal? Latoya is a fruitloop stirrer with no idea about relationships imo.


whilst i agree i think it a little harsh to call her a stirrer. her comments were not intenionally meant to stir things up, she just wanted to share her 'insight' with the group  she lives in some other universe where things take on 3,000 times their true meaning, having had very little healthy experience of relationships


----------



## foo (Jan 15, 2009)

Rollem said:


> she lives in some other universe where things take on 3,000 times their true meaning, having had very little healthy experience of relationships



true


----------



## Pieface (Jan 15, 2009)

foo said:


> bollocks    Latoya had that sillly secret little chat with Coolio about Ben and Michelle being 'truly in love'  just because they hang around together and are opposite gender. so what if they spend a lot of time together, they knew each other before BB, they're similar age. what's the big deal? Latoya is a fruitloop stirrer with no idea about relationships imo.
> 
> from your posts, i take it you don't think Coolio's a bully then PieEye?



I've only seen 1 full show so haven't seen any little chats   BUT we don't know what's going on in the house really and you can tell if people fancy each other, plus her reaction's been really OTT, like _guilty _OTT.

I don't think he's a bully - I think he's a dickhead and he's bored and is being competitive.  I do think he's sexist - he talks about women in a disparaging way and is only directing his shit at the females.


----------



## foo (Jan 15, 2009)

PieEye said:


> plus her reaction's been really OTT, like _guilty _OTT..



she gets totally sick of telling him to shut up and leave her alone. he doesn't stop, and keeps harassing her at every given opportunity. she then gets very upset, which means she's guilty of what he accusing her of. okaaaaaaaay


----------



## maximilian ping (Jan 15, 2009)

*The yanks are the winners*

Latoya is like an alien who has just landed and also looks like she's doing Finding Nemo impressions with her mouth all the time, Vern is unfeasably small, Coolio is naughty - they are hilarious.

the task where they mimicked each other is one of the best ever, and the Call Me thing was a classic

Ulrika is cool, Mutya is really disappointing.

brilliant stuff


----------



## ch750536 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lets get some perspective here.

Constantly = All the time
every given opportunity = all the possible time
bully = pete burns vs jodie marsh anyone?

I have seen perhaps 4 different times that he has made a comment in 12 days.

He has made only the one comment 4 times, he is not saying lots of bad things about her.

In fact, he isn't saying anything bad about her at all, he is simply doing something that she does not like, even though it is no harm to her.

He has asked her not to walk around wearing just a towel, does he cry when she continues, is she then a bully?

Perspective people, like I said before, just because water comes out of your eyes it does not mean that you are a victim.


----------



## foo (Jan 15, 2009)

sorry i find your post hard to make sense of ch...

um....you think Coolio's not a bully, and i do?

glad we cleared that up then.


----------



## ch750536 (Jan 15, 2009)

Not pointed at you foo, at anyone who thinks coolio is a bully as he is constantly harassing her at every given opportunity.

cleared up?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 15, 2009)

He's harrassing her enough to make her cry many times. He should leave it. It's not nice to go around making people cry even if they are weedy wets.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 15, 2009)

I saw Jodie Marsh on one of those BB shows, big brothers big arse or whatever .. 

What she was wearing, well what was she wearing? mainly a tatoo which looked like a kiddies felt tip pen drawing on her arm and very odd white hair! 

I suppose she might think she looked fashionable cool and hip, I just thought she looked a mess!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 15, 2009)

When the women were on about it all being women nominated, Ulrika said it must have been the men nominating the women.  But she nominated LaToya.  In fact, the only woman who didn't nominate another woman was Mutya, as far as I can remermber.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 15, 2009)

foo said:


> she gets totally sick of telling him to shut up and leave her alone. he doesn't stop, and keeps harassing her at every given opportunity. she then gets very upset, which means she's guilty of what he accusing her of. okaaaaaaaay



I'm just saying it's possible that she and Ben _do _fancy each other and the other house mates have picked up on it.   

The girl _woke up_ and started crying ffs.    It's just a bit much.  She's all hiding in the toilets, saying she's going, NOT going, saying she's going, NOT going, back in the toilet, out the toilet, tears etc.  Starts the day with tears - drama drama drama.
Amusingly Ben is like a personality vacuum next to her  Vacant, staring eyes looking off into the distance...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 15, 2009)

PieEye said:


> I'm just saying it's possible that she and Ben _do _fancy each other and the other house mates have picked up on it.
> 
> The girl _woke up_ and started crying ffs.    It's just a bit much.  She's all hiding in the toilets, saying she's going, NOT going, saying she's going, NOT going, back in the toilet, out the toilet, tears etc.  Starts the day with tears - drama drama drama.
> Amusingly Ben is like a personality vacuum next to her  Vacant, staring eyes looking off into the distance...


Course they fancy each other, its clear as day, that's why she's so worried and keeps going off into floods of tears every time it is mentioned. 

Now the reason that your man Coolio is going on about it is cos he's jealous cos he admitted that he thinks Michelle is fit and that's why he wanted her gone. So he projects his true feelings onto their nascent relationship and then can't understand why everything doesn't fall neatly into place like it does when he dreams about it tucked up in his little bed.

[/schoolyard psychology]


----------



## Pigeon (Jan 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> He's harrassing her enough to make her cry many times. He should leave it. It's not nice to go around making people cry even if they are weedy wets.



Why I should care is a mystery. But still...she took the piss out of him in the diary room and told him to shut up. He then said to Ben "could you tell your girlfriend..." at  which she went off on one.

In the context it was just a bit of give and take banter, which she then turned into hig high drama.


----------



## girasol (Jan 15, 2009)

PieEye said:


> Coolio trying to find somewhere to sit down in his car in the bathroom and be serious



best bit that was  

p.s. coolio was being an arse - anyone who enjoys upseting/winding people up is an arse in my book.  BUT, having said that, there's something endearing about him


----------



## Melinda (Jan 15, 2009)

Iemanja said:


> BUT, having said that, there's something endearing about him


Him sat in the bath like a toddler, singing and splashing about!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 15, 2009)

PieEye said:


> Anyway - they've had a chat.  Which I *LOVED *- Coolio trying to find somewhere to sit down in his car in the bathroom and be serious


That was brilliant 



5t3IIa said:


> .....as pointed out quite a few times on this thread he saves all his bullshit for the _women_. He's culturally disoriantated AND a dick


Yup 



Rollem said:


> her comments were not intenionally meant to stir things up, she just wanted to share her 'insight' with the group. she lives in some other universe where things take on 3,000 times their true meaning, having had very little healthy experience of relationships


I agree. Bless.



ch750536 said:


> I have seen perhaps 4 different times that he has made a comment in 12 days. He has made only the one comment 4 times, he is not saying lots of bad things about her.


You watching 24/7 then? 




ch750536 said:


> ......he is simply doing something that she does not like, even though it is no harm to her.


Define harm? 




5t3IIa said:


> He's harrassing her enough to make her cry many times. He should leave it. It's not nice to go around making people cry even if they are weedy wets.


Yup. 



Iemanja said:


> p.s. coolio was being an arse - anyone who enjoys upseting/winding people up is an arse in my book.  BUT, having said that, there's something endearing about him





Melinda said:


> Him sat in the bath like a toddler, singing and splashing about!


Possibly...


----------



## brix (Jan 15, 2009)

"Get me 'ole fixed?  There's nuttin' wrong with me 'ole!"

"I wanted people to see the vulnerable side of me."

Shut. Up. Tina.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh my god, Ben hiding under that duvet.
I may have just wet myself laughing.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 15, 2009)

Dwarf throwing!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Dwarf throwing!



It had to happen eventually!


----------



## Geri (Jan 15, 2009)

What was Ulrika crying about?


----------



## honto (Jan 15, 2009)

This toy task has been an absolute joy to watch.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 15, 2009)

Geri said:


> What was Ulrika crying about?



Because coolio and vern wanted to do the shopping list and she was more experienced


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 15, 2009)

PieEye said:


> I'm just saying it's possible that she and Ben _do _fancy each other and the other house mates have picked up on it.
> 
> The girl _woke up_ and started crying ffs.    It's just a bit much.  She's all hiding in the toilets, saying she's going, NOT going, saying she's going, NOT going, back in the toilet, out the toilet, tears etc.  Starts the day with tears - drama drama drama.
> Amusingly Ben is like a personality vacuum next to her  Vacant, staring eyes looking off into the distance...



I dont know whats worse---watching her cry and create or being told i look like her


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 15, 2009)

big LOL at tina saying "we'll get more people watching us terry, I'm on channel four right now, you were on channel four for years" blah blah blah, I'm so famous.

then when it was announced that they got fucking loads less views than ulrika and verne "I told you didn't I?"

HA HA HA!!!

just. shut. the. fuck. up.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 15, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> big LOL at tina saying "we'll get more people watching us terry, I'm on channel four right now, you were on channel four for years" blah blah blah, I'm so famous.
> 
> then when it was announced that they got fucking loads less views than ulrika and verne "I told you didn't I?"
> 
> ...



Im seeing the bitch now--even when she is being supportive she has a nasty look on her face--its all backhanded comments innit


----------



## brix (Jan 15, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> big LOL at tina saying "we'll get more people watching us terry, I'm on channel four right now, you were on channel four for years" blah blah blah, I'm so famous.
> 
> then when it was announced that they got fucking loads less views than ulrika and verne "I told you didn't I?"
> 
> ...




That was unbelievable.  She didn't even look slightly embarrassed even though it was a blatant lie.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 15, 2009)

"how much more funny could you get, a fat bird in a tutu?"

lots more funny.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 15, 2009)

Geri said:


> What was Ulrika crying about?


Because Vern said she'd said something, and she said she hadn't.  Something to do with bread or salmon.

I think it was mainly because Coolio (sensibly, for once) suggested that if they're on a budget they should plan 3 meals a day so that they know what they're eating.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 15, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> "how much more funny could you get, a fat bird in a tutu?"
> 
> lots more funny.


  I thought that, too.


----------



## Looby (Jan 15, 2009)

Ulrika was sat there with her hands over her face willing the tears to come out.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 15, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> I thought that, too.


it did make me wonder if it was all that easy, I could make a fortune


----------



## Geri (Jan 15, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Because Vern said she'd said something, and she said she hadn't.  Something to do with bread or salmon.



I wasn't really paying attention, but it sounded like she was suggesting to someone vegetarian that they should eat salmon.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 15, 2009)

*YUP!*




			
				foo said:
			
		

> so what if they spend a lot of time together, they knew each other before BB, they're similar age. what's the big deal? Latoya is a fruitloop stirrer with no idea about relationships imo.



Uh-huh!!!!

And then LaToya told Tina...and Tina, the GREAT BIG FUCKING LIAR said that she was just saying that to Ulrika the other day  and then later they showed her repeating it all back to Ulrika in her own words, as if it was her very own theory that hadn't been previously shared with anyone, ever....

Fuck me, I hate that fucking woman sooooooooooooo bad!!!   

Like, ACTUALLY hate!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 15, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> big LOL at tina saying "we'll get more people watching us terry, I'm on channel four right now, you were on channel four for years" blah blah blah, I'm so famous.
> 
> then when it was announced that they got fucking loads less views than ulrika and verne "I told you didn't I?"
> 
> ...





'I said that. I said that to you, didn't I?'


YOU FUCKING DIDN'T, YOU TWO-FACED, LYING CUNT....


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 15, 2009)

AAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2009)

wow, maybe I need to actually watch the programme - there's some strong emotions here.
But I don't have to watch any of this for work any more - I have to watch old shit instead


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 15, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> wow, maybe I need to actually watch the programme - there's some strong emotions here.
> But I don't have to watch any of this for work any more - I have to watch old shit instead



That's _really_ depressing! 

I think you should resign.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2009)

I watched 12 episodes of Everybody Loves Raymond today


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 15, 2009)

Fucking hell, mate!      xxxx


----------



## foo (Jan 16, 2009)

I HATE TINA TOO!! 

'i'm showing my vulnerable side in here'


what????   

clueless clueless cow.


----------



## newbie (Jan 16, 2009)

is Tina out then, d'you reckon?


I miss Oranges and Lemons, how am I supposed to know what to think if I don't know what the odds are.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 16, 2009)

newbie said:


> is Tina out then, d'you reckon?
> 
> 
> I miss Oranges and Lemons, how am I supposed to know what to think if I don't know what the odds are.



I imagine the nation is having the same reaction to her as we are.

Yes, agree about Oranges&Lemons.


----------



## Rollem (Jan 16, 2009)

i think i might want to smother tina with a cushion


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 16, 2009)

Rollem said:


> i think i might want to smother tina with a cushion



Big fookin cushion, oo I pissed meself when I got smothered fookin ell


----------



## Sadken (Jan 16, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> "how much more funny could you get, a fat bird in a tutu?"
> 
> lots more funny.



Yeah, we were watching that and were immediately like "Ohh.......I don't know......*HOW ABOUT A FRICKIN MIDGET IN AN AFRO WIG SINGING ENDLESS LOVE TO ULRIKA JOHNSON?!?! HUH?! THAT DO ANYTHING FOR YA?"*


----------



## Melinda (Jan 16, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Dwarf throwing!


Too cute!  There is something quite wrong about infantalising a 40-yr-old man, but Vern the Bear jumping into Michelle's arms was the cutest thing. 



zoooo said:


> Oh my god, Ben hiding under that duvet.
> I may have just wet myself laughing.


OMG! He is SUCH a plank!


----------



## Sadken (Jan 16, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Too cute!  There is something quite wrong about infantalising a 40-yr-old man, but Vern the Bear jumping into Michelle's arms was the cutest thing.



Yeah, it's getting a bit extreme now.  It's weird how tolerant of it he is.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 16, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Too cute!  There is something quite wrong about infantalising a 40-yr-old man, but Vern the Bear jumping into Michelle's arms was the cutest thing.
> 
> 
> OMG! He is SUCH a plank!



What was Ben doing? I missed it _again_. Since I've stopped drinking I am too knackered to watch the idiotbox


----------



## ch750536 (Jan 16, 2009)

[OrangesAndLemonsMode]
Odds for tonight:

Tina Malone  	  1.10
Michelle Heaton 	9.00
Ulrika Jonsson 	13.00
Mutya Buena 	21.00 

That means if you bet £10 on Tina you will get £11 back.
[/OrangesAndLemonsMode]


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 16, 2009)

ch750536 said:


> [OrangesAndLemonsMode]
> Odds for tonight:
> 
> Tina Malone  	  1.10
> ...



O&L gave commentary and was funny. Thanks but 2/10


----------



## Flashman (Jan 16, 2009)

Ungrateful cow 

Tina will go to massive boos innit.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 16, 2009)

.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 16, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Ungrateful cow



Terrible innit. CH is a bit of a troll I think


----------



## Flashman (Jan 16, 2009)

Ah, fair dos if so.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 16, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Ah, fair dos if so.



Oh, don't take my word for it. Just some posts in this thread made me go  a bit.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What was Ben doing? I missed it _again_. Since I've stopped drinking I am too knackered to watch the idiotbox


Ben was dressed as a large green dinosaur for the toy task. His individual task was to come up behind another housemate and give them a fright. He had an hour to do it. 

Genius boy proceeds to wander about the place aimlessly for an age before finally deciding the best way to accomplish this task is to hide in a corner of the big bedroom, behind a chair with a duvet over his head - for 30 mins! 

Someone eventually wanders in (Ulrika) and is vaguely taken by surprise. BB takes pity and softlad passes the task. A pity pass!


----------



## Flashman (Jan 16, 2009)

I was impressed by Ulrika's intelligence viz that, realising quite quickly it was a task and shutting up.

I hate it when some cunt says "oh it's a tarkx innit I rumbled you though innit it's a tarkx though" and fuck it all up.

Wankers.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, don't take my word for it. Just some posts in this thread made me go  a bit.



So you might just be an ungrateful cow then


----------



## Onslow (Jan 16, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Someone eventually wanders in (Ulrika) and is vaguely taken by surprise


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 16, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Ben was dressed as a large green dinosaur for the toy task. His individual task was to come up behind another housemate and give them a fright. He had an hour to do it.
> 
> Genius boy proceeds to wander about the place aimlessly for an age before finally deciding the best way to accomplish this task is to hide in a corner of the big bedroom, behind a chair with a duvet over his head - for 30 mins!
> 
> Someone eventually wanders in (Ulrika) and is vaguely taken by surprise. BB takes pity and softlad passes the task. A pity pass!



Sounds . Was it funny or just 'ffs boy '?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 16, 2009)

Flashman said:


> So you might just be an ungrateful cow then



Might be 

Lol @ tarkx


----------



## Melinda (Jan 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Sounds . Was it funny or just 'ffs boy '?


proper funny!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 16, 2009)

Melinda said:


> proper funny!



Oh good 

Have you changed your mind about anyone this week? Sometimes BB is a rollercoaster of on/offs about people. Who has cocked up _in your eyes_?


----------



## Sadken (Jan 16, 2009)

I fancy Michelle now.


----------



## foo (Jan 16, 2009)

i fancy Terry a bit now too.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 16, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I fancy Michelle now.



You like 'em helpless, tearful and paranoid with snot?


----------



## Sadken (Jan 16, 2009)

I want him to be my actual big brother.  I hope he goes back to talksport after this and doesn't get tempted by tv.  His show with Micky Quinn is well funny - it's basically TC saying Liverpool is a slum and all their players live in constant fear of being robbed, Chelsea are the equivalent of the Evil Empire etc. etc. - all these madly controversial statements at the top of the show.  You'll then get incredibly irate fans calling him up and telling him he's a knob for 3 hours whilst Micky Quinn giggles and audibly rolls his eyes next to him.  Simple but genius formula and good to come home to on a saturday afternoontime.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You like 'em helpless, tearful and paranoid with snot?



I think she comes across as being smart and quite together with a knowing twinkle in her eye when she is in the diary room but, since you ask, yes, I like my women to be beautiful and incredibly emotionally vulnerable.  Preferably in tears when I happen upon them, yes.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 16, 2009)

I think you've said that you like 'em vulnerable before haven't you ken? do you save them? are you like their knight in shining armour? do you have a horse?


----------



## Sadken (Jan 16, 2009)

No, what I do is I find a woman who has been treated like shit by a complete bastard and then treat them _slightly_ better.  The difference is almost imperceptible to the untrained human eye, but, trust me, it's there.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 16, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I think she comes across as *being smart and quite together with a knowing twinkle in her eye *when she is in the diary room but, since you ask, yes, I like my women to be beautiful and incredibly emotionally vulnerable.  Preferably in tears when I happen upon them, yes.




Does she?! Bloody hell I _really_ need to watch this


----------



## foo (Jan 16, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I want him to be my actual big brother.  I hope he goes back to talksport after this and doesn't get tempted by tv.  His show with Micky Quinn is well funny - it's basically TC saying Liverpool is a slum and all their players live in constant fear of being robbed, Chelsea are the equivalent of the Evil Empire etc. etc. - all these madly controversial statements at the top of the show.  You'll then get incredibly irate fans calling him up and telling him he's a knob for 3 hours whilst Micky Quinn giggles and audibly rolls his eyes next to him.  Simple but genius formula and good to come home to on a saturday afternoontime.



that sounds great, but apart from being a sound as a pound bloke - i fancy him for his twinkle, his grin, his eyes, and the way he smokes.

i wouldn't get to see all that on the radio.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 16, 2009)

terry's only got one packet of fags left


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 16, 2009)

Sadken said:


> No, what I do is I find a woman who has been treated like shit by a complete bastard and then treat them _slightly_ better.  The difference is almost imperceptible to the untrained human eye, but, trust me, it's there.



Teehee you say this but if MrsKen asked you to jump off a cliff you'd be all 'YES immdiately which one?1 please?'


----------



## Sadken (Jan 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Teehee you say this but if MrsKen asked you to jump off a cliff you'd be all 'YES immdiately which one?1 please?'



Even sharks are vulnerable when human dynamite is involved


----------



## Melinda (Jan 16, 2009)

Changed my mind about both Tommy and Mutya.

Tommy- Ive gone from predisposed to dislike to 'I dont mind him at all.' 

Mutya- Gone from like to indifference/ disappointed.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 16, 2009)

foo said:


> and the way he smokes.
> .



Me too!

I really like the way he smokes.  I don't even notice stuff like that usually but he smokes in a fit way...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 16, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Changed my mind about both Tommy and Mutya.
> 
> Tommy- Ive gone from predisposed to dislike to 'I dont mind him at all.'
> 
> Mutya- Gone from like to indifference/ disappointed.



Yeah poor Mutya - seems a bit thick. 

Has Ulrika clawed it back at all after her shaky start?


----------



## Rollem (Jan 16, 2009)

PieEye said:


> Me too!
> 
> I really like the way he smokes.  I don't even notice stuff like that usually but he smokes in a fit way...



i dont like the way he blows just a little bit _too _much smoke out before inhaling though 

<cannot belive o is studying terry fucking christian  >


----------



## foo (Jan 16, 2009)

PieEye said:


> Me too!
> 
> I really like the way he smokes.  I don't even notice stuff like that usually but he smokes in a fit way...



he really does doesn't he.  

i'm fancying him loads right now.

i might go on watch again to see if i can do a loop of him smoking. i'll put it on my desktop to keep me 'amused' at times of utter boredom. if i manage it, i'll send you the link Miss Pie  x


----------



## Sadken (Jan 16, 2009)

Say what you like about Mutya, but she is really turning that "Sulky, moaning Sugababe" image the public have of her completely on it's head, isn't she?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 16, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Say what you like about Mutya, but she is really turning that "Sulky, moaning Sugababe" image the public have of her completely on it's head, isn't she?



*pulls out sarcasmometer*


----------



## Melinda (Jan 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yeah poor Mutya - seems a bit thick.
> 
> Has Ulrika clawed it back at all after her shaky start?



Ulrika is awful; Fragile, bitter, self-regarding, rude, egotistical...

There is something almost Norma Desmond/Sunset Boulevard about her.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 16, 2009)

foo said:


> i might go on watch again to see if i can do a loop of him smoking. i'll put it on my desktop to keep me 'amused' at times of utter boredom. if i manage it, i'll send you the link Miss Pie  x



*cancels weekend to stay in and lick monitor*


----------



## Sadken (Jan 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *pulls out sarcasmometer*



Watch your eyes for when it explodes.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 16, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Ulrika is awful; Fragile, bitter, self-regarding, rude, egotistical...
> 
> There is something almost Norma Desmond/Sunset Boulevard about her.



I am still big, Mr Endemol, it's the singing partners that got small


----------



## Pieface (Jan 16, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Watch your eyes for when it explodes.



she got really annoyed about being dressed as a twat for the entertainment of the public didn't she?

  I'm thinking she hasn't got the point of BB.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 16, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Ulrika is awful; Fragile, bitter, self-regarding, rude, egotistical...
> 
> There is something almost Norma Desmond/Sunset Boulevard about her.



Hahaha, that's a brilliant observation.  Can I nick it, please?  I might adapt it to Blanche Dubois.  

I was speculating if the News of the World column had eaten her soul and robbed her of her joy.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 16, 2009)

PieEye said:


> she got really annoyed about being dressed as a twat for the entertainment of the public didn't she?
> 
> I'm thinking she hasn't got the point of BB.



Yeah, it was stroppy teen stuff, wasn't it?  And I really like her.


----------



## Geri (Jan 16, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Tommy- Ive gone from predisposed to dislike to 'I dont mind him at all.'



Don't forget that he is a *BACKSTABBING LIAR.*


----------



## Melinda (Jan 16, 2009)

Geri said:


> Don't forget that he is a *BACKSTABBING LIAR.*



  Yes, there is that!

He's probably done himself a power of good with any potential jury pool though...


----------



## Melinda (Jan 16, 2009)

Car crash TV:  Its apparently finally kicked off between Coolio Vs Tina  Shopping list row!  Im less concerned about that than these photos- 

He's been creeping out Mutya again. Ugh.


----------



## baldrick (Jan 16, 2009)

she looks utterly disgusted


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 16, 2009)

that T-mobile advert was ace...I really want to have dance lessons now..


----------



## Looby (Jan 16, 2009)

It was great wasn't it? I got a bit confused in the end who the proper dancers were, there seemed to be more and more of them.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 16, 2009)

Loved that too! 

huge swathes of people joined in with every music change!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 16, 2009)

Verne is pissed as a fart!


----------



## Looby (Jan 16, 2009)

Where else but on BB could you see Latoya Jackson smashing a bottle on a pissed midgets arse? Brilliant.


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 16, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Where else but on BB could you see Latoya Jackson smashing a bottle on a pissed midgets arse? Brilliant.



PRoD


----------



## Sabu (Jan 16, 2009)

Haha Verne drving into the door pished haha great stuff


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 16, 2009)

Yesssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## girasol (Jan 16, 2009)

Sabu said:


> Haha Verne drving into the door pished haha great stuff



I nearly killed myself laughing, I couldn't breathe, fuck that was funny, even more so because the door opens sideways


----------



## bellator (Jan 16, 2009)

"I told ya so"

Yes you did didn't you Tina, now FUCK OFF!!!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 16, 2009)

moonsi til said:


> that T-mobile advert was ace...I really want to have dance lessons now.





sparklefish said:


> It was great wasn't it? I got a bit confused in the end who the proper dancers were, there seemed to be more and more of them.





Melinda said:


> Loved that too!
> huge swathes of people joined in with every music change!


Fukn great innit. I was grinning and dancing about while watching! 
I've joined something locally that does this kinda thing! V. soon about 45 of us are gathering in town and when one person starts we will all slowly join in a big hugging session! We're encouraged to hug randoms n get them joining in. Heh can't wait. I missed the Banana Phone one 



Sabu said:


> Haha Verne drving into the door pished haha great stuff


God that made me laugh! I SO needed that tonight. Thanks Verne!


----------



## Looby (Jan 16, 2009)

So Mutya's leaving.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 16, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Fukn great innit. I was grinning and dancing about while watching!
> I've joined something locally that does this kinda thing! V. soon about 45 of us are gathering in town and when one person starts we will all slowly join in a big hugging session! We're encouraged to hug randoms n get them joining in. Heh can't wait. I missed the Banana Phone one
> 
> 
> God that made me laugh! I SO needed that tonight. Thanks Verne!



watch they don't get you to do the no pants one! 
http://improveverywhere.com/

oh and flashmob is sooooo millennium dahling 
enjoy the hugging


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 17, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Car crash TV:  Its apparently finally kicked off between Coolio Vs Tina  Shopping list row!  Im less concerned about that than these photos-
> 
> He's been creeping out Mutya again. Ugh.


they're quite disturbing pictures tbf. not sure what i think about that at all tbh


----------



## Looby (Jan 17, 2009)

ddraig said:


> watch they don't get you to do the no pants one!
> http://improveverywhere.com/
> 
> oh and flashmob is sooooo millennium dahling
> enjoy the hugging



Not a flashmob fan but I love the dancing.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 17, 2009)

who got kicked out?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 17, 2009)

gobby.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 17, 2009)

ray!


----------



## snackhead (Jan 17, 2009)

Bye bye Tina.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 17, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> So Mutya's leaving.



she's gone.

http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=863&position=2


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 17, 2009)

OMG! that should be x-rated or something!!!


----------



## snackhead (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh how quickly they turn....Ulrika and Heaton are in the bedroom in the dark slagging off Tina. Seems all along they thought she was intimidating and stayed close to her cos they didn't want to get on her wrong side. 

In the garden Ben's looking very uncomfortable as Coolio guides him and Terry through the delicate world of pimp etiquette


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 17, 2009)

Liked Mutya at the start but she became a bit of a bore after a while. Not that gutted she's gone but I'd liked to have seen her do the post eviction interview where she'd have the chance to rip into people.

Whats the odds that they draft in another female celeb to make up the numbers?


----------



## Geri (Jan 17, 2009)

This comment from the C4 website amused me.



> Why should we miss her moody face. God she was dull, you may as well have had a big cardboard cut-out of her in the corner.


----------



## foo (Jan 17, 2009)

verne driving smack into the diary room door was a great LOL moment last night 

so mutya did leave then?  she was bored. and boring tbh.


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 17, 2009)

yeah, as much as i like mutya she didn't really do anything to add to the house dynamic, and her moaning all the time was a bit annoying. but she didn't like it, so left, which is fair enough really. better that than her carry on in there complaining that she didn't like it.


----------



## foo (Jan 17, 2009)

yeh, she's ok i suppose. love the way she looks still, but found her dead boring in there. 

i'm still chuckling over verne  that was pure natural slapstick. i love slapstick, the way it takes you by surprise and makes you LOL!


----------



## bellator (Jan 17, 2009)

Give more alcohol to Verne I say


----------



## snackhead (Jan 17, 2009)

foo said:


> verne driving smack into the diary room door was a great LOL moment last night
> 
> so mutya did leave then?  she was bored. and boring tbh.



Yep she gone....

Anyhoo back to the show here's the vid of Vern smacking into the diary room door 

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/bigbrother/a143103/in-video-drunk-verne-crashes-scooter.html


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2009)

bellator said:


> Give more alcohol to Verne I say


Oh yes.  _Drunk Verne_ would be the name of my band if I had one.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 17, 2009)

ddraig said:


> watch they don't get you to do the no pants one!
> http://improveverywhere.com/


 Would be very cold 



ddraig said:


> oh and flashmob is sooooo millennium dahling
> enjoy the hugging


I'm only just discovering it  So ppftt  



bellator said:


> Give more alcohol to Verne I say


Yeaahhhhhhh!


----------



## chriswill (Jan 17, 2009)

Even I fancy Terry now!


----------



## Onslow (Jan 18, 2009)

Ben from A1 comes out of his shell SHOCKER!


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 18, 2009)

Onslow said:


> Ben from A1 comes out of his shell SHOCKER!



He was.............funny.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 18, 2009)

So, in the nominations the boys vote for girls and the girls vote for girls, its no surprise then that girls go up for the vote. 

I would have kept Lucy Pinder in in the first week, Tina going this time is fine by me her voice was starting to grate big time. 

But it does'nt matter who I would have voted for as I don't vote, its a tax on the thick and gullible imho. Don't vote, its a con.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 18, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> He was.............funny.



and cute


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2009)

weltweit said:


> So, in the nominations the boys vote for girls and the girls vote for girls, its no surprise then that girls go up for the vote.
> 
> I would have kept Lucy Pinder in in the first week, Tina going this time is fine by me her voice was starting to grate big time.
> 
> But it does'nt matter who I would have voted for as I don't vote, its a tax on the thick and gullible imho. Don't vote, its a con.



No-one has voted for Coolio?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 19, 2009)

*waves at CBB thread*


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 19, 2009)

*waves back* 

dill, did you see last week's style on trial?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2009)

*wave* Have a good time?


----------



## Pieface (Jan 19, 2009)

Nothing happening D.  It's really boring this series


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 19, 2009)

PieEye said:


> Nothing happening D.  It's really boring this series



_Really_ boring.

I can't care.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 19, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> *waves back*
> 
> dill, did you see last week's style on trial?



NO.

My friend failed to inform me of her lack of freeview.



I wouldn't have gone if I knew. I am going to catch up with all my telly on iplayer for the rest of the day.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> No-one has voted for Coolio?


Eh, have they started nominating?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Eh, have they started nominating?



I don't think so. I was replying to that post but I don't think I read it properly. I'm sry


----------



## Melinda (Jan 19, 2009)

Dill, we found out why Coolio wears a hat. 

Verrrrrrrrrrrrry high forehead of the receding variety.


----------



## bellator (Jan 19, 2009)

How are they doing the surprise eviction tonight?
Have they nominated each other yet?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 19, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Dill, we found out why Coolio wears a hat.
> 
> Verrrrrrrrrrrrry high forehead of the receding variety.



heh.



I am going to have to see this.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 19, 2009)

bellator said:


> How are they doing the surprise eviction tonight?
> Have they nominated each other yet?


It seems so.  Apparently Ulrika and Coolio are nominated.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> It seems so.  Apparently Ulrika and Coolio are nominated.



I have come to withdraw my apology about there not being nominations


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 19, 2009)

the bloody eviction is on at the same time as eastenders


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 19, 2009)

I am refusing to watch television this evening.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 19, 2009)

what's happened to you dill, you've changed


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 19, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am refusing to watch television this evening.



I'm working out how to fit everything in.

Charlie Brooker, 2 big brothers, I quite want to watch that Hester Blumenthal thing.

It's not easy being such a couch potato.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 19, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I'm working out how to fit everything in.
> 
> Charlie Brooker, 2 big brothers, I quite want to watch that Hester Blumenthal thing.
> 
> It's not easy being such a couch potato.



This is a pain I know all too well.


----------



## bellator (Jan 19, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> This is a pain I know all too well.



Yep


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 19, 2009)

LaToya is obsessed with eyes.

eye talking
eye dancing
eye listening


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2009)

She just ate a super hot chilli


----------



## Looby (Jan 19, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I'm working out how to fit everything in.
> 
> Charlie Brooker, 2 big brothers, I quite want to watch that Hester Blumenthal thing.
> 
> It's not easy being such a couch potato.



You need sky+, it's a revelation. I'm living the dream now. 

Latoya was really funny eating that chilli.


----------



## bellator (Jan 19, 2009)

Coolio LOL!!


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 19, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> You need sky+, it's a revelation. I'm living the dream now.
> 
> Latoya was really funny eating that chilli.



I dream of Sky+. Especially as they don't have Gilmore Girls on 4od. If I miss it, I miss it.

Makes me a sad panda.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 19, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I dream of Sky+. Especially as they don't have Gilmore Girls on 4od. If I miss it, I miss it.
> 
> Makes me a sad panda.



I gave up on giving up on TV for the evening. I am watching The Little Chef thingy. 

millymolly introduced me to the gilmore girls on Sunday, btw.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 19, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I gave up on giving up on TV for the evening. I am watching The Little Chef thingy.
> 
> millymolly introduced me to the gilmore girls on Sunday, btw.



Yay! Nice one millymolly. 

The Little Chef programme is using music from Beauty and The Beast.

I don't know what it means that I know that.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 19, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I dream of Sky+. Especially as they don't have Gilmore Girls on 4od. If I miss it, I miss it.
> 
> Makes me a sad panda.



You can get BT Vision, which is just the same as Sky+ - or I think Freeview are doing a recording box too, Freeview Plus or something. So you don't have to shell out for Sky, but you can record stuff super easy. We got BT Vision a few months ago and it's fantastic. You can set it to record an entire series and then just forget about it. We currently have about 20 unwatched episodes of Poirot on ours.


----------



## Looby (Jan 19, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I dream of Sky+. Especially as they don't have Gilmore Girls on 4od. If I miss it, I miss it.
> 
> Makes me a sad panda.





I'm recording them from the beginning so I will have the entire 7 series on DVD.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 19, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I'm recording them from the beginning so I will have the entire 7 series on DVD.



That's what I want sparkleyfish.

I tried to sky+ them sneakily at my mum and dad's but my dad rung me up a few days ago and said 'what is this american crap all over my telly?!'.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 19, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I dream of Sky+. Especially as they don't have Gilmore Girls on 4od. If I miss it, I miss it.
> 
> Makes me a sad panda.



Gilmore Girls makes me happy to be alive. I wish I lived in their little village. And I wish I worked wth camp French bloke. And I wish I talked like that. Sigh.

I am watching Unforgiven. It's quite good. Also, making a powerpoint about killers in schools. 

I LOVE the Virgin Air ad which has just been on.


----------



## Looby (Jan 19, 2009)

milly molly said:


> Gilmore Girls makes me happy to be alive. I wish I lived in their little village. And I wish I worked wth camp French bloke. And I wish I talked like that. Sigh.
> 
> I am watching Unforgiven. It's quite good.



Me too x2. 

Everytime I watch it I sigh and Magic Sam knows what's coming next 'Oh, I love Gilmore Girls, I wish it had never ended'. 

I tried to talk like that on saturday (just at home), it's quite tiring.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 19, 2009)

milly molly said:


> Gilmore Girls makes me happy to be alive. I wish I lived in their little village. And I wish I worked wth camp French bloke. And I wish I talked like that. Sigh.
> 
> I am watching Unforgiven. It's quite good. Also, making a powerpoint about killers in schools.
> 
> I LOVE the Virgin Air ad which has just been on.




Yeah! And I want to eat loads of sweets and pizza and watch old movies.

And I want a Luke. 

Is that Virgin advert where they strut through the airport?

I love that advert where everyone starts impromptu dancing at the station.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 19, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Me too x2.
> 
> Everytime I watch it I sigh and Magic Sam knows what's coming next 'Oh, I love Gilmore Girls, I wish it had never ended'.
> 
> I tried to talk like that on saturday (just at home), it's quite tiring.



It's ended? I haven't been watching it for long. And have no idea what is going on a lot of the time, but I love it all the same.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 19, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Yeah! And I want to eat loads of sweets and pizza and watch old movies.
> 
> And I want a Luke.
> 
> ...



Yeah, the Virgin one is where there is an Our Price and all the air hostesses wear brilliant red stilettos.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 19, 2009)

milly molly said:


> Yeah, the Virgin one is where there is an Our Price and all the air hostesses wear brilliant red stilettos.



Yeah I like that one too. And Our Price made us all nostalgic and we couldn't decide what it turned into?!


----------



## Looby (Jan 19, 2009)

milly molly said:


> It's ended? I haven't been watching it for long. And have no idea what is going on a lot of the time, but I love it all the same.



Yeah, it finished in 07 when Rory graduated from Yale.


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 19, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Yeah I like that one too. And Our Price made us all nostalgic and we couldn't decide what it turned into?!



our price turned into virgin.

idiot


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 19, 2009)

I have only watched one episode and it took me a little while to figure out what was going on. And by that I mean actually follow simple conversations.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 19, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Yeah I like that one too. And Our Price made us all nostalgic and we couldn't decide what it turned into?!



I dunno. But I do remember that the hard girls from my class used to steal the tape cases from the branch on Southend High Street. I don't really know what the point was, since you had to get the actual tapes from behind the counter. Still, they seemed to find a use for them.

The Virgin ad also makes me think of Wimpy vanilla milkshakes. YUM.

The stabbing bloke on Screenwipe just scared me a bit.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 19, 2009)

These late night evictions are all "as live" due to council noise restrictions.
Won't spoil the fun, but the eviction's already happened.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 19, 2009)

O&L!!! Ello 

It has?!


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 19, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> our price turned into virgin.
> 
> idiot


God if you know so much about our price why don't you just marry it dodgepot?

Yeah?

Yeah.



Dillinger4 said:


> I have only watched one episode and it took me a little while to figure out what was going on. And by that I mean actually follow simple conversations.



Most boys I know find it quite irritating and brainachey.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 19, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> O&L!!! Ello
> 
> It has?!



Awight treacle 

Yeah, a while ago now. No noise past ten o'clock for the lucky Borehamwood residents.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 19, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> God if you know so much about our price why don't you just marry it dodgepot?
> 
> Yeah?
> 
> ...



I was begninning to acclimbatize before I had to leave.

I can see myself getting into it. In a kind of mindless way.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 19, 2009)

Screenwipe is now making me cackle. 'Backflipping around like a bellend'. Hahaha. 

Aren't we meant to be watching CBB though?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 19, 2009)

This episode of Screenwipe is _brilliant_.

Watch how hysterical this man gets as he talks about this crazy crazy TV show. It is like he has a minuture breakdown trying to describe how wrong and insane it is.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 19, 2009)

You filthies might be watching a bellend confused: ) but I'm watching MIchelle being booted out!


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 19, 2009)

milly molly said:


> Screenwipe is now making me cackle. 'Backflipping around like a bellend'. Hahaha.
> 
> Aren't we meant to be watching CBB though?



I was going to watch Charlie Brooker cos I got all excited and thought it was a new one. But it wasn't.

So now I'm watching poor Heaton get evicted.

WTF didn't boring face Ulrika go?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 19, 2009)

I watched that moment and then I realized I didn't care enough. I might flick around for a bit.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 19, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I was going to watch Charlie Brooker cos I got all excited and thought it was a new one. But it wasn't.
> 
> So now I'm watching poor Heaton get evicted.
> 
> WTF didn't boring face Ulrika go?



Did you see ulrikas face during the final moment? The look of craving acceptance. 

*vom*

I quite liked Michelle, really.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 19, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Did you see ulrikas face during the final moment? The look of craving acceptance.
> 
> *vom*
> 
> I quite liked Michelle, really.



It made me laugh! I didn't know what was going on with that face!! Or her weird breathing!!

Michelle was nice I think, at least she took the mickey out of herself for crying lots.

And it wasn't even her fault that she cried lots.

Coolio has cut a hole in his trilby so he can poke his hair out of it.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 19, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> This episode of Screenwipe is _brilliant_.
> 
> Watch how hysterical this man gets as he talks about this crazy crazy TV show. It is like he has a minuture breakdown trying to describe how wrong and insane it is.



But it is though!!! It really is. 'I am the image and likeness of God'.

I got like that the other day trying to teach something the other day. It was something really non funny like 'the difference between a simile and a metaphor'. I was snorting and shaking with suppressed laughter as I trying to relate really dull facts.


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 19, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I quite liked Michelle, really.



would you kiss her?


----------



## Melinda (Jan 19, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I quite liked Michelle, really.



Oh she's gone? Oh well. 

She was alright when she wasnt crying or whining.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 19, 2009)

milly molly said:


> But it is though!!! It really is. 'I am the image and likeness of God'.
> 
> I got like that the other day trying to teach something the other day. It was something really non funny like 'the difference between a simile and a metaphor'. I was snorting and shaking with suppressed laughter as I trying to relate really dull facts.



Teaching is what you do best.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 19, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Oh she's gone? Oh well.
> 
> She was alright when she wasnt crying or whining.



Yeh, I suppose. 

I am sure her interview will be dead interesting, maybe, probably, or something.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 19, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> would you kiss her?



In the face?


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 19, 2009)

yes, in the face.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh, I don't know about that.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 19, 2009)

LOL at Michelle's face going like this:


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 19, 2009)

Here we go.........*cringe*


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 19, 2009)

I liked her saying 'I don't know' in her geordie accent over and over. It became something more than words.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 19, 2009)

I predict Ben and Michelle on the cover of OK by the spring announcing their engagement


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 19, 2009)

I like the way she says Ulrika n Mutya


----------



## Looby (Jan 19, 2009)

I like her accent, she's quite sweet really. I know she's a bit of a moaning minnie but she's nice.

I love the fact that she did vodka shots with her guests on come dine with me.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 19, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I like her accent, she's quite sweet really. I know she's a bit of a moaning minnie but she's nice.



Yeh.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 19, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I like her accent, she's quite sweet really. I know she's a bit of a moaning minnie but she's nice.
> 
> I love the fact that she did vodka shots with her guests on come dine with me.



Yes she is  sweet, but if she was chocolate she would eat herself all up


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 19, 2009)

If I was chocolate I'd eat mahself allllllllllllllllllllllll up too! YUmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Melinda (Jan 19, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I like her accent, she's quite sweet really. I know she's a bit of a moaning minnie but she's nice.
> 
> I love the fact that she did vodka shots with her guests on come dine with me.


I was predisposed to love her just because she told the cameras that she wasnt wearing knickers on her Come Dine with Me night.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 19, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> If I was chocolate I'd eat mahself allllllllllllllllllllllll up too! YUmmmmmmmmmmm!



Definitely.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 19, 2009)

Melinda said:


> I was predisposed to love her just because she told the cameras that she wasnt wearing knickers on her Come Dine with Me night.



There should've been more drunk Heaton.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 19, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> If I was chocolate I'd eat mahself allllllllllllllllllllllll up too! YUmmmmmmmmmmm!



Id eat you tooo


----------



## Looby (Jan 19, 2009)

Melinda said:


> I was predisposed to love her just because she told the cameras that she wasnt wearing knickers on her Come Dine with Me night.



Yes, that was brilliant.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 19, 2009)

Terry, Terry, Terry, Tel, Tel, Tel, Tel, Tel.  Terry.  I think your throw-away line about the BB voters being thick has cost you the title.  

So, my money's on Verne.  I'd like the voters to hear the matey ribbing in Terry's remark.  But they won't.  It'll have stung them to their bitter hearts, and they'll be dialing Verne's number in their...how many people vote in these thing?  Well, that amount.


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> But they won't.



why not?  You agree with terry, dont ya??!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 19, 2009)

belboid said:


> why not?  You agree with terry, dont ya??!!


What do you mean?  

I don't think _he_ agrees with how it'll be reported in the papers.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 20, 2009)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Id eat you tooo


----------



## foo (Jan 20, 2009)

i don't understand...Michelle's out? 

but it's not Friday!!!   

someone help my poor confused brain?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2009)

foo said:


> i don't understand...Michelle's out?
> 
> but it's not Friday!!!
> 
> someone help my poor confused brain?


Surprise eviction. 

Now the public are voting for a winner.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 20, 2009)

double eviction on wednesday night.

terry's gone down a bit in my estimations


----------



## Melinda (Jan 20, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> terry's gone down a bit in my estimations


for being  slightly sneery about people who watch the show?
hahaha!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> terry's gone down a bit in my estimations


  Oh, come off it!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 20, 2009)

what?!


----------



## tarannau (Jan 20, 2009)

It's just so boring these days. Terry's got a bleeding point.

Thank gawd the whingeing blubberbaby's out anyway.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> what?!


You can't get touchy because he had a dig at _us_!    We've been judging them for weeks!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 20, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> You can't get touchy because he had a dig at _us_!    We've been judging them for weeks!



But that is _different._


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 20, 2009)

exactly!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> But that is _different._


Anyway, I'm looking forward to the moment Davina plays it back to him, as Verne wanders about the house on his own.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 20, 2009)

After being a dedicated BB followed since it all kicked off in 2000, I couldn't be arsed with any of it in 2008/9.  Still, I'm curious -- who are the finalists, then?


----------



## Sadken (Jan 20, 2009)

Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2009)

kabbes said:


> After being a dedicated BB followed since it all kicked off in 2000, I couldn't be arsed with any of it in 2008/9.  Still, I'm curious -- who are the finalists, then?


Eureka, Verne, Tommy, LaToya, Terry, the A1 guy...


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 20, 2009)

don't forget coolio!


----------



## kabbes (Jan 20, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Eureka, Verne, Tommy, LaToya, Terry, the A1 guy...


That's a whole lot of finalists.  One might even say that it makes a mockery of the term "finalist".


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 20, 2009)

kabbes said:


> That's a whole lot of finalists.  One might even say that it makes a mockery of the term "finalist".



Maybe there is another 'surprise' eviction this week?


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 20, 2009)

Why do they leave so many bloody people in until the last minute?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> don't forget coolio!


Yes, Coolio.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Why do they leave so many bloody people in until the last minute?


Two will go on Wednesday.  It's so we keep watching to see who goes in what order.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 20, 2009)

Did anybody mention coolio? coolio.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Did anybody mention coolio? coolio.


The bald guy?  Yes, he's still in.


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 20, 2009)

i lost interest in this documentary series on friday.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> i lost interest in this documentary series on friday.


When moaning Minnie left?  She was a huge disappointment.  Sorry, but she was.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 20, 2009)

She sided with the toenail chewer.

She was dull. On the plus side, her drawn on eyebrows were fabulous.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 20, 2009)

she was 

but I'm glad she didn't turn out to be really nasty, got to look on the bright side


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 20, 2009)

yes, she was. i was hoping she might turn it around. but she didn't. so i gave up with the whole thing.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 20, 2009)

Melinda said:


> She sided with the toenail chewer.
> 
> She was dull. On the plus side, her drawn on eyebrows were fabulous.



I was wondering about those.  How do you do face to face converstion with people knowing that your eyebrows are entirely drawn on?  

Actually - Mutya's were worse.  What do these people have against eyebrows?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 20, 2009)

If I drew on my eyebrows, they would be like this:

\ /


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 20, 2009)

_ /


----------



## bellator (Jan 20, 2009)

Don't think Michelle is gonna be too pleased when she sees the front cover of Heat magazine.
Her ex-husband is on the front with the words "I married a slag"


----------



## Pieface (Jan 20, 2009)

I have problems controlling mine:

\\\\\ /////


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 20, 2009)

Mine go right down my face, connect with my beard, go round my chin, and then join up again over my nose. Apparently. My face is surrounded by one big eyebrow.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 20, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Mine go right down my face, connect with my beard, go round my chin, and then join up again over my nose. Apparently. My face is surrounded by one big eyebrow.



\....../
\^_^/


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 20, 2009)

\o/


----------



## Madusa (Jan 20, 2009)

so who's still in the house?


----------



## tarannau (Jan 20, 2009)

Who cares? Can they end it early and put something else on before Friday night.

It's a lame duck of a programme now.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 20, 2009)

I don't know. Do you think I am watching it or something?


----------



## Madusa (Jan 20, 2009)

useless feck.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 20, 2009)

Kabbes asked somewhere up there ^^ and somebody answered.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 20, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Who cares? Can they end it early and put something else on before Friday night.
> 
> It's a lame duck of a programme now.



I fancy watching The Silver Streak on Friday instead.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 20, 2009)

Madusa said:


> so who's still in the house?





danny la rouge said:


> Eureka, Verne, Tommy, LaToya, Terry, the A1 guy...





Tank Girl said:


> don't forget coolio!



do your own bloody research


----------



## Madusa (Jan 20, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> do your own bloody research



 I got served


----------



## Melinda (Jan 20, 2009)

You missed Coolio (in one of his sensitive moments) asking Ulrika if she had any black babies.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 20, 2009)

Melinda said:


> You missed Coolio (in one of his sensitive moments) asking Ulrika if she had any black babies.



Lol!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2009)

Melinda said:


> You missed Coolio (in one of his sensitive moments) asking Ulrika if she had any black babies.


She was affronted.  "No I bloody well haven't!"  (Oops, that came out all Nazi.  OK change tack.  I'll try a joke voice, like Vic Reeves).  "Noooo Oi 'avern't".


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 20, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> She was affronted.  "No I bloody well haven't!"  (Oops, that came out all Nazi.  OK change tack.  I'll try a joke voice, like Vic Reeves).  "Noooo Oi 'avern't".



Did she try to cover her disgust with a comdey voice? Oh the shame


----------



## Melinda (Jan 20, 2009)

It was tooo funny!  Too, too funny!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Did she try to cover her disgust with a comdey voice? Oh the shame



She did.  It was brilliant.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 20, 2009)

I saw some of this the other day but never really got past Tel's strawberry blonde hair dye that turns brown at night.

You know it's time to tune out when LaToyota starts to look normal, emotionally and physically.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 20, 2009)

Waves at L_C-   where you been?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 20, 2009)

Melinda said:


> It was tooo funny!  Too, too funny!





danny la rouge said:


> She did.  It was brilliant.



There have been some geniune lols in this series


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm still not here. Treating myself for half an hour. Back quite soon though . .. take care.

Btw, Moootia ain't nobody's clown.


----------



## foo (Jan 20, 2009)

Melinda said:


> You missed Coolio (in one of his sensitive moments) asking Ulrika if she had any black babies.



nooooooooooooooooooo  

i'm quite bored with all this lot now so am pleased that it'll soon be over. still want Terry to win though. why are people suddenly talking about him with frowns of disaproval, does anyone know?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 20, 2009)

He called Big Brother viewers thick.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 20, 2009)

foo said:


> nooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> i'm quite bored with all this lot now so am pleased that it'll soon be over. still want Terry to win though. why are people suddenly talking about him with frowns of disaproval, does anyone know?



Did he say that the viewers (or voters?) of CBB are 'thick'? I think this was mentioned a page back <-- I doubt that's enough to put us off tbh but you never kow. Spose the novelty has worn off...after 3 weeks


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> He called Big Brother viewers thick.


Not exactly.  He said to Tommy don't patronise Michelle for not knowing something (can't remember what), since she had more in common with BB voters than he did, what with her not being very bright.

Oh, OK.  He did.


----------



## foo (Jan 20, 2009)

oh my god 

git. 

he's probably got a point though....


----------



## zoooo (Jan 20, 2009)

He said voters, not viewers.

And I think he kind of made the distinction that the fans of Michelle would be the thick voters, not that all voters would be thick. 

If you see what I mean.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2009)

zoooo said:


> He said voters, not viewers.
> 
> And I think he kind of made the distinction that the fans of Michelle would be the thick voters, not that all voters would be thick.
> 
> If you see what I mean.


Yes, he said voters not viewers.  But I didn't get the distinction between Michelle fans and others that you're getting.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh well, I only heard it the once, I might have put my own spin on it subconsciously.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2009)

zoooo said:


> Oh well, I only heard it the once, I might have put my own spin on it subconsciously.


I like your spin.  It's good.  I'm not sure all the voters will get it, though.


----------



## foo (Jan 20, 2009)

despite Terry probably dissing me, the BB viewer, i still want to shag him.

d'you reckon orangesandlemons or OrangUtan could swing it for me? i'd bung 'em a fiver.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2009)

I just catch a trailer out of the corner of my eye.  Verne was in a high chair.  It was a bit disturbing.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes it wass!!!

As long as he wasn't also wearing a nappy. I didn't notice...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 20, 2009)

Well kids, I hate to rub this in but _*I AM GOING TO THE FINAL! *_

What shall I put on my sign?


----------



## Melinda (Jan 20, 2009)

Arent signs vetted by the Endemol?

How about one that says:

"Ulrika "

Leaving plenty of room for adding abuse later on?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 20, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Arent signs vetted by the Endemol?
> 
> How about one that says:
> 
> ...



Well, I'm not going to put TEL IS A PISSMIDGET MELINDA LUVS HIM CUNTY BOY OI_OI!!! am I?

Maybe something like "I can haz toenails?"


----------



## Melinda (Jan 20, 2009)

Or "I can haz black babeez?"


----------



## Looby (Jan 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Well, I'm not going to put TEL IS A PISSMIDGET MELINDA LUVS HIM CUNTY BOY OI_OI!!! am I?
> 
> Maybe something like "I can haz toenails?"



That would be aces. 

I am so fucking jealous. I'd love to go to any eviction, I'd probably piss my pants if I went to a final.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 20, 2009)

Black babeez would get rejected by Endemol I bet.

Sparklefish: don't be jealous look! http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/dayforecast.asp?zipcode=London&day=3


----------



## Celt (Jan 20, 2009)

"surprise eviction" tomorrow night.

So a member of its audience tells me,


is this old news here


----------



## honto (Jan 20, 2009)

I went to an eviction once with a sign saying 'WE ARE INDIFFERENT TO YOU ALL'


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Well kids, I hate to rub this in but _*I AM GOING TO THE FINAL! *_
> 
> What shall I put on my sign?



I am in awe of you.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 20, 2009)

Davina doesn't talk that slow, he sounded like a walkman running out of batteries.

And he sounded Nordic.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 20, 2009)

wow. talking filth to and snogging a baby. thanks verne. that is one of the most disturbing things I've seen for a very long time.


----------



## aqua (Jan 20, 2009)

I do love Verne


----------



## aqua (Jan 20, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> wow. talking filth to and snogging a baby. thanks verne. that is one of the most disturbing things I've seen for a very long time.


 I laughed


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 20, 2009)

Who snogged Vern? What?


----------



## honto (Jan 20, 2009)

'Big Brother has told Tommy to stand on one leg for no particular reason' Brilliant!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 20, 2009)

Celt said:


> "surprise eviction" tomorrow night.
> 
> So a member of its audience tells me,
> 
> ...


davina said on last night's show that there would be a double eviction on wednesday.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 20, 2009)

Verne and the doll   

I cant stop SCREEEEEAMING


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2009)

honto said:


> I went to an eviction once with a sign saying 'WE ARE INDIFFERENT TO YOU ALL'


Now _that's_ dedicated indifference.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 21, 2009)

aqua said:


> I do love Verne



he irritates the heck out of me I'd love to hang him off a door handle or something and just leave him swinging about - kicking his little legs.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 21, 2009)

I thought Verne really blossomed last night.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2009)

PieEye said:


> I thought Verne really blossomed last night.


I hope not! 


Spoiler: :eek:



blossom	2 thumbs up 
Originally a slang word first known in gay groups and fetish circles from the act of using the penis pump on the anus until the rectum, or other bodily organs are turned inside out to become revealed known as the "blossom." The origin of the word came from a gay fanzine in the early nineties of the same title called, "Blossom" published in Philadelphia. The fanzine specialized in amateur photographs sent in by male readers of their blossoms. The fanzine later changed their name and became more well-known in gay circles as "Pump It Up." More recently, gay fisting groups have adopted this word to describe the same action but in the form of extreme fisting.
1. A man used a penis pump on his anus to reveal a huge blossom. 
2. His blossom was extremely pink and large in size.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 21, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I hope not!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: :eek:
> ...



hot.


----------



## purplex (Jan 21, 2009)

PieEye said:


> I thought Verne really blossomed last night.



He was playing up to the cameras, its the final week and they are suddenly much more animated and interesting. Fake as fuck. The highchair thing annoyed me and then the doll too. He will win though according to the bookies.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> he irritates the heck out of me I'd love to hang him off a door handle or something and just leave him swinging about - kicking his little legs.



Shall I do that at the wrap party?


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 21, 2009)

PieEye said:


> I thought Verne really blossomed last night.



blossomed? he got off with a baby!


----------



## D'wards (Jan 21, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> blossomed? he got off with a baby!



Gawd, if some Daily Mail journalist just saw this statement in isolation the boy would be strung up.

Wasn't the doll a representation of Mutya tho? He was pretending he was trying it on with her.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 21, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Gawd, if some Daily Mail journalist just saw this statement in isolation the boy would be strung up.
> 
> Wasn't the doll a representation of Mutya tho? He was pretending he was trying it on with her.



Yeah. Still looked weird though.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 21, 2009)

purplex said:


> He was playing up to the cameras, its the final week and they are suddenly much more animated and interesting. Fake as fuck. The highchair thing annoyed me and then the doll too. He will win though according to the bookies.



Well last week they were sitting in a room not talking to each other so I'll take this fake stuff instead thanks.

They really do not get on do they? The atmosphere seems really bad....


----------



## D'wards (Jan 21, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Yeah. Still looked weird though.



It was quite strong, but ultimately harmless really. If it was a toy dog representing Mutya he would have done the same thing and no one would have cared.

In other news, i hate it when tv shows like this show you the teaser bit before the break of something dramatic happening then it turns out to be a lie. Last night they showed Verne saying "shut up, clean yoir teeth you fucking bitch" all aggresive, but the incident was when they were pretending to nominate, and he was playing a part. Very misleading


----------



## Pieface (Jan 21, 2009)

> It was quite strong, but ultimately harmless really. If it was a toy dog representing Mutya he would have done the same thing and no one would have cared.



_Does _anyone care?   I haven't seen the papers today - I thought it was just funny gross out humour.  Is there _scandal_?


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 21, 2009)

d'wards said:


> it was quite strong, but ultimately harmless really. If it was a toy dog representing mutya he would have done the same thing and no one would have cared.



well i'm bloody outraged alright i think he is obviously a paedo dwarf.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Pieface (Jan 21, 2009)

I wish someone would fucking throw him.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2009)

PieEye said:


> I wish someone would fucking throw him.


I really want to - it has to be done


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 21, 2009)

Do it OU. Urban demands it  

Get pics too of course


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 21, 2009)

OK. Hopefully this won't get stuck at the bottom of the page but someone who *might* know told me that this summer's BB will be the last one.


----------



## Looby (Jan 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> OK. Hopefully this won't get stuck at the bottom of the page but someone who *might* know told me that this summer's BB will be the last one.



Ooooooooooh, isn't it the 10th one this year? That would be a good time to go. 

I think what they should then do is have a final one with the winner of each year. Maybe just for 6 weeks or something and then we could find out who the ultimate BB winner is.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 21, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Ooooooooooh, isn't it the 10th one this year? That would be a good time to go.
> 
> I think what they should then do is have a final one with the winner of each year. Maybe just for 6 weeks or something and then we could find out who the ultimate BB winner is.



That is a cracking idea 

My friend was telling me about an article about Jade he read and I burst into tears (PMT  ) Poor thing - she's scared of dying and leaving her children


----------



## Looby (Jan 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> That is a cracking idea
> 
> My friend was telling me about an article about Jade he read and I burst into tears (PMT  ) Poor thing - she's scared of dying and leaving her children



It's awful, I feel so sorry for her.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 21, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Ooooooooooh, isn't it the 10th one this year? That would be a good time to go.
> 
> I think what they should then do is have a final one with the winner of each year. Maybe just for 6 weeks or something and then we could find out who the ultimate BB winner is.



oooooooooo that would be excellent!


----------



## Looby (Jan 21, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> oooooooooo that would be excellent!



I've been hoping for this for years. Shall I email channel 4?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 21, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I've been hoping for this for years. Shall I email channel 4?



Yes. You should. We can make this happen!

But who would I want to win?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 21, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Yes. You should. We can make this happen!
> 
> But who would I want to win?



aahWANKER


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 21, 2009)

There are so many that would miss out. I want to see Aisleyne and Science and so on.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 22, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Ooooooooooh, isn't it the 10th one this year? That would be a good time to go.
> 
> I think what they should then do is have a final one with the winner of each year. Maybe just for 6 weeks or something and then we could find out who the ultimate BB winner is.


There was an ultimate Amazing Race (anyone watch the amazing race?) where previous winners and I think just some watchable couples came back and raced. That looked fun but I don't think it's been shown over here.
But yes! damn good idea.


And you guys! with your tv viewing. I was moaning the other day that even if I had sky+ I couldn't fit everything in. I think I've stopped watching neighbours (well, it's two days now) as there's also Come Dine With Me and just really channel 4 atm are trying to take over my evenings.


uh. so. I don't really care who wins anymore. I mean Ben because then he could come back for the winners show but I'm not ovulating right now so I don't particularly find him attractive anymore.   I'm all about the nice though.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 22, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> There are so many that would miss out. I want to see Aisleyne and Science and so on.




They could just extend the house and stick every contestant from every series in there. Celebs and all.  I'd want the proper 24 hours live feed back. I've missed it. 



And there. I've probably got two posts in a row on this thread but I did a big multiquote and I just looked like I'm JC2 and just awoke or whatever and now. This why I don't post much.


----------



## Looby (Jan 22, 2009)

Stuff the celebs, they're not proper housemates. 

So, how's this for an idea. We could have 15/16 housemates, the 10 winners and then there could be a poll to choose the other 5 or 6 housemates.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 22, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Stuff the celebs, they're not proper housemates.
> 
> So, how's this for an idea. We could have 15/16 housemates, the 10 winners and then there could be a poll to choose the other 5 or 6 housemates.



It is quite a good idea. But none of the people I have loved, have ever won.

I think they should pick 2 from each series. Except series 4 which was so boring I think I died while watching one episode.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 22, 2009)

I love the way I'm really thinking about this seriously as if it actually _will_ happen.


BTW this CBB has really disappointed me. I can't think of anything witty/ranty to say about the evictions tonight. Nothing.

Oh except Ben being in the loo when they switched to the house! That was wizard.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 22, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I love the way I'm really thinking about this seriously as if it actually _will_ happen.


True Fact. It _will_. 




electrogirl said:


> BTW this CBB has really disappointed me. I can't think of anything witty/ranty to say about the evictions tonight. Nothing.
> 
> Oh except Ben being in the loo when they switched to the house! That was wizard.


yeah. I'm not even that bothered about the final. Probably going to watch it on the virgin repeat thingy and fast forward davina. 



oh and I'm revising my earlier post (via this one) and suggesting a winners celeb BB in january. Except I can't think of any previous winners apart from the nonfamous girl and I could kill her in the face.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Ooooooooooh, isn't it the 10th one this year? That would be a good time to go.
> 
> I think what they should then do is have a final one with the winner of each year. Maybe just for 6 weeks or something and then we could find out who the ultimate BB winner is.


I think the contract with Endemol is til 2010 or 2012, can't remember which, but it ain't this year that it finishes


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 22, 2009)

More time to plan Super Big Brother then.


----------



## foo (Jan 22, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> blossomed? he got off with a baby!



i have now watched that.

i want those 5 minutes back.


----------



## Geri (Jan 22, 2009)

drag0n said:


> oh and I'm revising my earlier post (via this one) and suggesting a winners celeb BB in january. Except I can't think of any previous winners apart from the nonfamous girl and I could kill her in the face.



Mark Owen won, didn't he? I can't imagine him wanting to go back in there, I imagine he is quite busy these days.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes, Mark Owen.  He cried.

And Jack Dee.  He escaped, then eventually won.  Bez won, too.  And Shilpa Shetty.

Can't remember any others.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 22, 2009)

PieEye said:


> _Does _anyone care?   I haven't seen the papers today - I thought it was just funny gross out humour.  Is there _scandal_?


Daily Star front page:  



			
				Daily Star said:
			
		

> *
> BIG BRO SICKEST SEX STUNT EVER.  *
> 
> SEX dwarf Verne Troyer blew his chances of winning Celebrity Big Brother with the show's sickest-ever scenes.
> ...


----------



## Pieface (Jan 22, 2009)

People complained about THAT?

People need to get out more.   

Did anyone see Terry's nom for Ben the other night?  "One word.  Reunion"   TEZZER!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 22, 2009)

PieEye said:


> People complained about THAT?


But he's a 'SEX dwarf'.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2009)

PieEye said:


> People complained about THAT?
> 
> People need to get out more.
> 
> Did anyone see Terry's nom for Ben the other night?  "One word.  Reunion"   TEZZER!!



Reunion? I don't get it


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 22, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> But he's a 'SEX dwarf'.



*bends over and VOMITS with rage*



That is my rage vomiting face.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Reunion? I don't get it


A1!  

Look what happened with Take That after Mark Owen won!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 22, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> A1!
> 
> Look what happened with Take That after Mark Owen won!



That would monu-mental.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> A1!
> 
> Look what happened with Take That after Mark Owen won!



Oh, was that why they started up again?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, was that why they started up again?


Well, would voters want to take that risk with A1?  Do you really want that on your conscience?


(In fact, I think Terry is nominating tactically.  He said something early on that suggested he was deliberately picking people he didn't think would be voted out.  Thus he chose Verne, the favourite, and the inoffensive boy band bloke always does well, so he chose him, too.  They have to give reasons, so he hammed it up).


----------



## Pieface (Jan 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Reunion? I don't get it



A1 reunion.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 22, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Well, would voters want to take that risk with A1?  Do you really want that on your conscience?
> 
> 
> (In fact, I think Terry is nominating tactically.  He said something early on that suggested he was deliberately picking people he didn't think would be voted out.  Thus he chose Verne, the favourite, and the inoffensive boy band bloke always does well, so he chose him, too.  They have to give reasons, so he hammed it up).



yeah, he's being cunning.   TEZZER!


----------



## foo (Jan 22, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Well, would voters want to take that risk with A1?  Do you really want that on your conscience?
> 
> 
> (In fact, I think Terry is nominating tactically.  He said something early on that suggested he was deliberately picking people he didn't think would be voted out.  Thus he chose Verne, the favourite, and the inoffensive boy band bloke always does well, so he chose him, too.  They have to give reasons, so he hammed it up).



canny terry. 

i have only caught up with clips for days - can't be arsed at all any more, my interest has totally waned. it might rev up again on eviction night tho!


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 22, 2009)

I want to see a clip of Ben coming out of the loo again. His little face! Heh heh.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 22, 2009)

Aww!
That was rather amusing.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 22, 2009)

Coolio: What's in the bath though?
BB: Gross things.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 22, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Coolio: What's in the bath though?
> BB: Gross things.


  I liked the way they wouldn't specify, too.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2009)

I've got to go to the bloody final tomorrow. I haven't made a sign  I don't have any stuff to make one out of  It's probably going to rain  I haven't really been watching it 

I am a whining BITCH


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am a whining BITCH


This ^ is your sign.

It's post-modern.  It's relevant.  It's about the housemates, but also - like Big Brother itself - about all of us.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 22, 2009)

I wish Ben would take that scarf off.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 22, 2009)

We are all counting on you 5t3lla


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 22, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I wish Ben would take that scarf off.



It probably smells a bit now. I bet he wears it to bed.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 22, 2009)

Bukake soup






Is she fit?   Ben in funny shocker!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 22, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> It probably smells a bit now. I bet he wears it to bed.


He does.  Mrs la rouge told me this evening.

He does have many, though.  It's his trade mark.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 22, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> He does.  Mrs la rouge told me this evening.
> 
> He does have many, though.  It's his trade mark.



What a trade mark. That is a neck I will never forget.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh ZOMG did they do 'I'd do anything to get on TV' from The Word? Lol lol de lol. What did Terry do?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2009)

what was in the bath?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 22, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> what was in the bath?



Coolio


----------



## Melinda (Jan 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh ZOMG did they do 'I'd do anything to get on TV' from The Word? Lol lol de lol. What did Terry do?



Terry got a _taste_ of his own medicine..ho ho.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh ZOMG did they do 'I'd do anything to get on TV' from The Word? Lol lol de lol. What did Terry do?



Licked a sweaty man's armpit


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2009)

Teeheeheehee!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 22, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> what was in the bath?


Gross things.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Gross things.



Like what?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 22, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Like what?


Gross.  Things.


<pause>


Coolio.  Do you accept the challenge?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 22, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Like what?



Like Coolio.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2009)

Just fucking tell me!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 22, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Just fucking tell me!


That's what he said.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 22, 2009)

[Geordie voice over]Housemates are unaware that the bath is filled with vegetable soup[/Geordie voice over]


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 22, 2009)

Coolio.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2009)

OK. The only card I have is black, it's about 20" x 14" (too small?), white paper  and some 4" stencils....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2009)

Fail blog: no glue


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm starting to think you don't deserve this privelege.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2009)

I could have got people tickets to see the evictions - I didn't think anyone would actually want to go


----------



## Melinda (Jan 22, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I'm starting to think you don't deserve this privelege.



Innit 

Pull it together Stella. FFS.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2009)

Swear to god I have a pritt stick somewhere...where....where.....whhheerraaaargh


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2009)

FOUND!


----------



## Melinda (Jan 22, 2009)

Use paint!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Use paint!



Only have Cafe au Lait and I'm not besmirching my brushes for this 

Cut out 1 letter! It was the 'I'


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 22, 2009)

You could just have a sign that says I


----------



## Melinda (Jan 22, 2009)

Potato prints FTW.

Lawks woman do we have to do everything for you? Tsk.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2009)

Quiet -I am trying to cut it neatly


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2009)

Does it have a question mark?


----------



## Melinda (Jan 22, 2009)

I do believe you have been stringing us all along with your faux incompetence. 

That is a cracking good job. 

It needs a big toe though.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2009)

Melinda said:


> I do believe you have been stringing us all along with your faux incompetence.
> 
> That is a cracking good job.
> 
> It needs a big toe though.



And it shall haz one 

Qustion mark or not? I could prob squeeze one on...


----------



## Melinda (Jan 22, 2009)

yes! 

*Applauds*

You will represent us well. Im proud of you.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Does it have a question mark?




Good work.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 23, 2009)

Aye, good work Stella.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2009)

Melinda said:


> yes!
> 
> *Applauds*
> 
> You will represent us well. Im proud of you.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 23, 2009)

Done! I'm going to bed now


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 23, 2009)

Cracking!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 23, 2009)

Morning! Who is _definately_ going to be watching tonight? Haz my number to txt and tell me if it's been seen? Dill? Melinda? Danny?


----------



## Melinda (Jan 23, 2009)

You summon your support team and we are here. I heed your call. PM on the way.

But be careful with it though, Im in a reciprocal FBI Witness Protection Scheme.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 23, 2009)

Teehee! OK I _am_ excited now. It's not being wasted on me


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Teehee! OK I _am_ excited now. It's not being wasted on me


----------



## Melinda (Jan 23, 2009)

Calooo Callay!! What japes!

What time is kick off? I hope you're wearing thermals.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Morning! Who is _definately_ going to be watching tonight? Haz my number to txt and tell me if it's been seen? Dill? Melinda? Danny?





I will definitely be watching! Doubly so.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 23, 2009)

Have to be there at 7pm. Apparently they giveaway more tickets than spaces as they have lots of no-shows. I have no idea what time is starts on telly


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 23, 2009)

Melinda - box!


----------



## Pieface (Jan 23, 2009)

Heh, Stella, that's ridic.  I love it


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2009)

I am just happy to be part of the team!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 23, 2009)

I'll be looking out for you stella


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 23, 2009)

That's brilliant. I don't think I'll be watching live  but that does mean I'll watch it on the virgin repeat thingy so I'll be able to pause on crowd shots


----------



## Flashman (Jan 23, 2009)

And fast forward Davina


----------



## Melinda (Jan 23, 2009)

Fill your pockets with sweeties Stella- Minstrels, cola bottles, haribo mixes and opal fruits. Well maybe not opal fruits, they will require dexterity to unwrap and your hands will be frozen solid. 

Sweeties will make the waiting time speed by.  G'luck! God Speed. Return safely.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahaahah



BTW everybody, 5t3lla is there, and underneath the big brother eye.


----------



## aqua (Jan 23, 2009)

ooooooooooooooo verne out!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2009)

wow! didn't expect that


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2009)

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! I think I just saw 5t3lla!!!!


----------



## Melinda (Jan 23, 2009)

I squealed!- I think I saw her too.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2009)

She is right under the big eye. She was wiggling her sign. I am sure!


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 23, 2009)

wowsers. shocker evictions. Terry to win now!

I'm starting to love Ulrika though. She's so fucking sullen it's brilliant. Everytime the camera switches to her she has that sourface.

And when she said 'ROCK ON! Whatver that means' to Ben.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 23, 2009)

Who is voting for Ulrika, dammit!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> wowsers. shocker evictions. Terry to win now!
> 
> I'm starting to love Ulrika though. She's so fucking sullen it's brilliant. Everytime the camera switches to her she has that sourface.
> 
> And when she said 'ROCK ON! Whatver that means' to Ben.



Did you see that awkward silence she had with Verne right at the beginning? I loved that.



I think I have to agree with you.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 23, 2009)

I must confess, to my immense embarrassment I thought Ben looked pretty decent on stage. I hadnt thought so before tonight. 

I think he has lost weight in the house- and so has Ulrika - around the jowls.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 23, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Did you see that awkward silence she had with Verne right at the beginning? I loved that.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have to agree with you.



I know! I was just thinking, somone , please, get up and go the loo or _something._.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I know! I was just thinking, somone , please, get up and go the loo or _something._.



That silence was _so_ awkward that I would have really enjoyed to be a part of it.

I loved her rubbish attempt at trying to describe how 'crazy' it all is, as well. If only she had been like this more.


----------



## liberty (Jan 23, 2009)

Vern should have won


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes he should've 
Coolio better not win


----------



## Melinda (Jan 23, 2009)

Anyone but Ulrika FTW!


----------



## aqua (Jan 23, 2009)

verne should have won

he's ace


----------



## purplex (Jan 23, 2009)

Terry ftw
The choice of frustrated housewives everywhere


----------



## Melinda (Jan 23, 2009)

FFS- Ulrika is getting a new  career out of this isnt she? DAMMIT.


----------



## Geri (Jan 23, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Anyone but Ulrika FTW!



How the heck is she still in it? 

I've never met anyone who has a good word to say about her. Not that I have actually asked anyone, but you know what I mean!


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2009)

What a swizz


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 23, 2009)

Terry FTW!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 23, 2009)

Its a fooking FIX---un;less that fake mothering role has won her the female vote?????????? whats happened to this country!!!!!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2009)

Ulrika FTW!


----------



## purplex (Jan 23, 2009)

Chairman Meow said:


> Terry FTW!



I hope so i'll be £100 richer innit


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 23, 2009)

IM LOVing her trout pout ha ha.....


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 23, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> That silence was _so_ awkward that I would have really enjoyed to be a part of it.
> 
> I loved her rubbish attempt at trying to describe how 'crazy' it all is, as well. If only she had been like this more.



I know! It almost compared to her 'little world in a big world' speech. I now love the old sourbucket.

Last minute switch to...


ULRIKA FTW!


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 23, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Ulrika FTW!



heh you beat me.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 23, 2009)

Geri said:


> How the heck is she still in it?
> 
> I've never met anyone who has a good word to say about her. Not that I have actually asked anyone, but you know what I mean!


Im grinning here, so often you say what Im thinking, and once again I couldnt agree with you more. 

You can actually see Ulrika's ego growing as all falls before her. She's gonna be back on the flipping telly, isnt she?

EG+Dilly, Im doing the dancing eyes at you both.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> heh you beat me.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 23, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


>



meh.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 23, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Im grinning here, so often you say what Im thinking, and once again I couldnt agree with you more.
> 
> You can actually see Ulrika's ego growing as all falls before her. She's gonna be back on the flipping telly, isnt she?
> 
> EG+Dilly, Im doing the dancing eyes at you both.



Yes the ego from sweeden unleashed on us all over again


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2009)

Melinda said:


> meh.



The thread has spoken. It has been decreed that ULRIKA FTW


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 23, 2009)

I've always liked Ulrika even though she has been a bit of a moody bugger at times. So, now Verne has gone.........Ulrikakakakaaaa FTW! 

I am just glad she beat Coolio  He will fukn HATE that.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I've always liked Ulrika even though she has been a bit of a moody bugger at times. So....FTW!
> 
> I am just glad she beat Coolio  He will fukn HATE that.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 23, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I've always liked Ulrika even though she has been a bit of a moody bugger at times. So, now Verne has gone.........Ulrikakakakaaaa FTW!
> 
> I am just glad she beat Coolio  He will fukn HATE that.



YEAH! There is an uprising! AN ULRIKISING!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> YEAH! There is an uprising! AN ULRIKISING!



I actually LOLed.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2009)

There is still time to join us, Melinda.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 23, 2009)

Dillinger4;8652103]The thread has spoken. It has been decreed that ULRIKA FTW[/QUOTE][QUOTE=Dillinger4 said:


> There is still time to join us, Melinda.


Arse mangling dog fondler.

I was saving that for the insults thread. THAT'S how very DISGUSTED I am.
EG- You're one too.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 23, 2009)

Join us Melinda, come, join, Melinda..

*hypnotising cult voice*


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2009)

You know it makes sense. Think about it.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 23, 2009)

We are now divided. Ulrika has torn us asunder.


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 23, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I am just glad she beat Coolio



same here


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 23, 2009)

I actually punched the air n shouted "yes!". 
Made my dog jump


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2009)

Melinda said:


> We are now divided. Ulrika has torn us asunder.



We are not divided. We are one. 

Just don't accept the truth. Join us.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 23, 2009)

I feel like I never knew you all. Like a holiday romance.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2009)

in your face, melinda!


----------



## Melinda (Jan 23, 2009)

FUCK OFFFFF! No way!


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Jan 23, 2009)

Ullllllllllllllllllllllllllrikakakakakakaka


----------



## Looby (Jan 23, 2009)

What a pile of cocking shit.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2009)

Total swizz


----------



## Melinda (Jan 23, 2009)

Maybe all her baby daddies voted.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2009)

I cant believe it myself. How did that happen?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2009)

One nil to the racists


----------



## Melinda (Jan 23, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> What a pile of cocking shit.



sums it up nicely


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I cant believe it myself. How did that happen?



Can't have a  white w/c bloke winning.


----------



## Geri (Jan 23, 2009)

That is the biggest travesty of justice since Rhydian lost the X Factor. 

*throws TV out of window*


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 23, 2009)

How fucked up is that?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2009)

Can you just imagine what she is going to think of herself now?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2009)

Are only UK votes counted?

(Oh yeah, how can you think about this at a time like this?)


----------



## spectrum48k (Jan 23, 2009)

fixed. Jade goodie! yey!


----------



## Melinda (Jan 23, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Can you just imagine what she is going to think of herself now?


Actually that is REALLY funny!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Actually that is REALLY funny!



heh.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2009)

LOL at the look on her face.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 23, 2009)

I can't talk much cos my sister is here but 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA

ULRIKA WE LOVE YOU. I feel so smug and happy.

thanks then bye.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I can't talk much cos my sister is here but
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA
> 
> ...



haha me too.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2009)

The first great lie of the 21st century.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm glad she won. Not my first choice. Wanted Verne to win but....


----------



## honto (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm confused who was voting? Clearly not the same demographic as are in the crowd.


----------



## purplex (Jan 23, 2009)

She's gonna be on every show for the next 6 months, fucking sun journalist scum po-faced twat, guaranteed to be the next loose women gobshite


----------



## Geri (Jan 23, 2009)

honto said:


> I'm confused who was voting? Clearly not the same demographic as are in the crowd.



Or posters on internet forums.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2009)

lololololol


----------



## Melinda (Jan 23, 2009)

She's coming out to boos and canned cheers.



Major swindling going on.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 23, 2009)

That's hilarious. Declining voter numbers is the root cause of a totally unjust result here - someone who's whinged their way through the show, stated they were in it for the money and wanted to go from day one has come through against one stone-cold box-ticking winner (Verne) and two who actually made the effort to play the game and be entertaining (Coolio and Terry).

Why? There are very few people interested in this show anymore. I think I've posted twice on this thread, simply because CBB hasn't engaged me this year and got the old brain cells working. I loved worrying away at an eviction puzzle and coming away with a winner. The only thing I've been able to call with any degree of certainty was the Tina eviction, and who couldn't do that? 

In cases like this (as with John in the teen BB last year and Rachel after that) niche sites dictate the winner. In the past Digital Spy were seen as a bunch of weirdos, clasping the latest HM to be bullied to their collective bosoms. They still are to be fair, but very few other people are interested now, and thus the latest house "victim" will tend to win in a declining market.

I know more than one BB betting pro who retired for good in disgust after tonight's result - can't say I blame them to be honest (I made £2.15 on the final, lol)


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> That's hilarious. Declining voter numbers is the root cause of a totally unjust result here - someone who's whinged their way through the show, stated they were in it for the money and wanted to go from day one has come through against one stone-cold box-ticking winner (Verne) and two who actually made the effort to play the game and be entertaining (Coolio and Terry).
> 
> Why? There are very few people interested in this show anymore. I think I've posted twice on this thread, simply because CBB hasn't engaged me this year and got the old brain cells working. I loved worrying away at an eviction puzzle and coming away with a winner. The only thing I've been able to call with any degree of certainty was the Tina eviction, and who couldn't do that?
> 
> ...



Nonsense. 'Twas a fix.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 23, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Nonsense. 'Twas a fix.


pmsl that you even care dude


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 23, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Nonsense. 'Twas a fix.



The SWINE!


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> pmsl that you even care dude



I am enraged. The argument that a smaller a vote means that a campaign by weirdos carries more (possibly fatal) weight seems compelling.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 23, 2009)

Hmmmm, quite, butchers
So, who's left then?
(I still can't bear to actually watch it)


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2009)

The haggard old fuck-faced bitch.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 23, 2009)

Eermm no one OU.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 23, 2009)

Thumbs up to Stella for braving the cold  You were there to witness this TRAVESTY.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 23, 2009)

She WON?  I thought it went on til 11.05?
WTF? I thought everyone hated her.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2009)

They do, the haggard old fuck-faced bitch.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 23, 2009)

This is 1992 all over again


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 23, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> They do, the haggard old fuck-faced bitch.



You're John Leslie aren't you? Or Lance? Or Sven? Or Stan..


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 23, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> She WON?  I thought it went on til 11.05?
> WTF? I thought everyone hated her.



Obsessed emotion-transference net loons on repeat-dial, dude - it's the future...


----------



## Melinda (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Geri (Jan 23, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> This is 1992 all over again



1987 more like.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 23, 2009)

Geri said:


> 1987 more like.


or 2000 moving west


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 23, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> You're John Leslie aren't you? Or Lance? Or Sven? Or Stan..


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> You're John Leslie aren't you? Or Lance? Or Sven? Or Stan..



We _are all _John Leslie.Or Lance. Or Sven. Or Stan, at a time like this.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 23, 2009)

well hopefully not stan.. she might have to send out a search party for an on the bonnet in this weather..


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 23, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> I am enraged. The argument that a smaller a vote means that a campaign by weirdos carries more (possibly fatal) weight seems compelling.


i'm too busy riding my unicorn. cocococo.....


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 23, 2009)

Fuck her im watching wossy returns instead!!!


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2009)

Once you've rode one unicorn...


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm watching Ross now too


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 23, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I'm watching Ross now too



did she gush all surprised ?--i just couldnt watch


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 23, 2009)

She blubbed n clutched her hand to her breast often.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 23, 2009)

Proper jokes on BBBM!

First 6 evictees are in the studio with the audience and its rowdy. Davina herself is there too commenting and having a laugh on the sofa. 

Someone asks Tina if she'd seen Shrek yet- everyone breaks up laughing. 

As soon as the laughter dies down, Tina pointedly says to Michelle- "Hey, I can always lose weight, she'll always be THICK!"

Cue roof coming down and a chorus of braps and bo's and Davina pissing herself.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Proper jokes on BBBM!
> 
> First 6 evictees are in the studio with the audience and its rowdy. Davina herself is there too commenting and having a laugh on the sofa.
> 
> ...


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2009)

She can't though. Clearly.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 23, 2009)

Mutya was sitting between Tina and Michelle and collapsed laughing. 

Michelle was puce! Given the opportunity to respond, Michelle refused 'to stoop to her level.'


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 24, 2009)

I laughed when Ulrika burned that haircut for being an inexperienced host. He was quiet for about 2 minutes after that


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 24, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Mutya was sitting between Tina and Michelle and collapsed laughing.
> 
> Michelle was puce! Given the opportunity to respond, Michelle refused 'to stoop to her level.'



i nearly wet myself laughing at her!!!!


----------



## Pieface (Jan 24, 2009)

*Mutya flash*

My friend was in a girl's toilets and brushed her hair and it went all static.  She sighed and went "don't you just hate it when that happens?" to the girl next to her and it was Mutya!  M laughed and then asked my mate to open her vaseline cos her nails were too long.  My mate obliged and the asked her how the fuck she got anything done with nails like that.  They both laughed and went on their way.

True. Story.

Have no opinion on tonight and didn't see Stella's sign


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 24, 2009)

I once had a piss inbetween Simon Le Bon and Pete Tong - Le Bon's was the biggest


----------



## Pieface (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm sure that's your stock famous person story.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 24, 2009)

PieEye said:


> I'm sure that's your stock famous person story.



No, I have some more


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 24, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I once had a piss inbetween Simon Le Bon and Pete Tong - Le Bon's was the biggest



I sent tony hadley to the womens toilets in the BBC green assembly just before he went on saturday superstore

I then eneded up dancing with him 24 years later at a billy idol concert

Oh you mean simon le bon


----------



## john x (Jan 24, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> - Le Bon's was the biggest



That's just all Pete Tong! 

So who's still left in it?

john x


----------



## foo (Jan 24, 2009)

got told in a pub last night that Ulrika had won - i was a bit surprised and confused. didn't think she was that popular...

glad Tel came second - and i bet it was close!


----------



## Maggot (Jan 24, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> They do, the haggard old fuck-faced bitch.


 i thought you were above judging women on their appearance.

I don't think she's haggard or fuck-faced.


----------



## foo (Jan 24, 2009)

butchers probably prefers his women botoxed.


----------



## Geri (Jan 24, 2009)

foo said:


> butchers probably prefers his women botoxed.



Yes, he's always forcing me down to the Botox clinic. It's a pain, but what can you do?


----------



## belboid (Jan 24, 2009)

surely there shouldnt be any pain after the first time?


----------



## Geri (Jan 24, 2009)

belboid said:


> surely there shouldnt be any pain after the first time?



He makes me have it in new places every time.


----------



## foo (Jan 24, 2009)

Geri said:


> Yes, he's always forcing me down to the Botox clinic. It's a pain, but what can you do?





i wondered if you'd appear...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 24, 2009)

Maggot said:


> i thought you were above judging women on their appearance.
> 
> I don't think she's haggard or fuck-faced.


He chose his words badly, but she is sour-faced and washed-up.


----------



## bigbry (Jan 24, 2009)

I think she got all her former lovers to vote for her - no one stood a chance in the face of *THAT* many votes !


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 24, 2009)

I think I let us all down. My feets were like ice and it was packed out so I couldn't get near the front.

Had an insight into the _type_ of people who vote/watch BB though. Was a bit nasty really. Some bloke went 'batty boy!' quite quietly when A1  came out and some people went *cackle* and some people went *grrrr*. Didn't enjoy it tbh. St Pancras is a nice station though


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 24, 2009)

My kids were looking for you! But to avail.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 24, 2009)

Stella- I feared our advice about thermals and sweeties had reached you too late. 

Did you get a hot drink at least? 

Were the crowd mostly weird and horrid then? What kind of a dick feels comfortable shouting that kind of obscenity out it public. Ugh.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 24, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> My kids were looking for you! But to avail.



I'm sorry! I think we should send some young pups to do it next time. I just don't care enough


----------



## Melinda (Jan 24, 2009)

Who got the most boos?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 24, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Who got the most boos?


Booze?


----------



## Melinda (Jan 24, 2009)

Boobs  Im talking wrap party.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 24, 2009)

PieEye said:


> My friend was in a girl's toilets and brushed her hair and it went all static.  She sighed and went "don't you just hate it when that happens?" to the girl next to her and it was Mutya!  M laughed and then asked my mate to open her vaseline cos her nails were too long.  My mate obliged and the asked her how the fuck she got anything done with nails like that.  They both laughed and went on their way.
> 
> True. Story.
> 
> Have no opinion on tonight and didn't see Stella's sign



This is a good. Story.

Today my friend rolled his eyes at me, and I said 'don't you eyedance with me!'

So I am glad Latoya has given me a new phrase. I got something out of this series.

As well as a feeling that I may have some kind of Jesus like power after supporting the Ulrika and then her winning.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 24, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> As well as a feeling that I may have some kind of Jesus like power after supporting the Ulrika and then her winning.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 24, 2009)

has the celebration of vacuity ended?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 24, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> has the celebration of vacuity ended?



No, you are still here.

BURN.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 24, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> has the celebration of vacuity ended?


The vacuous were triumphant. 

The voice of reason came second.

T'was ever thus.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 24, 2009)

How the fuck did that happen?

Fix _surely_



Sic transit gloria fucking mundi


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 24, 2009)

Flashman said:


> How the fuck did that happen?
> 
> Fix _surely_
> 
> ...



I think me and Dillinger made it happen. I don't know how, but we did.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 24, 2009)

Well I hope you're both very proud of yourselves.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 24, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Well I hope you're both very proud of yourselves.



I think we really are tbh.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 24, 2009)

yep


----------



## Flashman (Jan 24, 2009)

Splitters


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 24, 2009)

No. YOU are the one who is a splitter. We represented the official urban75 CBB voice.

Note that I have the highest post count on this thread, thus giving me that authority.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 24, 2009)

A liddlle fuckun CLICK is wot you are.

I'll have no part of it.

Terreh ftw!


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 24, 2009)

Flashman said:


> A liddlle fuckun CLICK is wot you are.
> 
> I'll have no part of it.
> 
> Terreh ftw!



Don't pretend this is your decision. We don't want you in our Ulriklique.

In the style of Ulrika I am going to say to you 'shhhhhhhhhhhhh be quiet' all patronising like.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 24, 2009)

Just cos you're better than me 

Use your powers wisely.


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 24, 2009)

i'm glad coolio didn't win.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 24, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> i'm glad coolio didn't win.



he told really weird stories in his interview.


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 24, 2009)

i didn't watch it - what sort of thing did he say?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 24, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I think me and Dillinger made it happen. I don't know how, but we did.


me and dodgers did our bit too - when it came to the final three, we both said there was no fucking way that coolio could win and decided to do a vote each for ulrika  not cos we really liked ulrika, but cos we didn't like coolio.


----------



## Looby (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm just watching BBBM from last night and Ulrika came across as a complete fucking bitch. I can't stand the woman, she's got such an attitude.


----------

